# The Tolkien 'odd man out' game



## Ithrynluin (Apr 22, 2005)

Several things/persons/items/places are given...Tolkien-related of course.

i.e.: Boromir, Pippin, Tom Bombadil, Legolas, Aragorn

And the answer is 'Tom Bombadil is the odd man out since he is not a member of the Fellowship'. 

The person to guess correctly gets to go next, but must wait for confirmation. Also, you must always provide a reason why you think a person or a thing is the odd man out, and just to keep the game on the slightly more difficult (but fun!) side, you must guess not only the odd man itself but also the exact reason the person who provided the options had in mind.

Let's kick off:

Balrog
Eönwë
Ossë
Radagast
Sauron

Who is the odd man out and why?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 22, 2005)

Great game right up there with caption caonest and guess the pic.

Is it radgast as he is an istari.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 22, 2005)

The balrog dude because he has no name, of course. That we know of. *hides*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 22, 2005)

That is correct, YayGollum. Go on.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 22, 2005)

Aradhel
Eilinel
Nerdanel
Niniel
Tinuviel


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll just shoot in the dark here.

Nerdanel, because she's the only one who didn't die?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 22, 2005)

No, but that is an observation that I have never thought to observe for myself. Hm...


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 22, 2005)

ummm Niniel because she's the only one who never married anyone?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 22, 2005)

I think you're all wrong and that the answer is Eilinel, for the reason that she's the only one at the moment that I cannot for the life of me REMEMBER WHO IS!!!

Or, um, on a more serious note it might be Niniel (if I'm right in assuming that's Nienor Niniel) because she's the only one that's not one of the evil elves? I don't remember who Eilinel is at the moment but somehow I think an elf, though that could very probably be wrong...in fact I'm getting the strange feeling that she was probably a Numenorean. Oh well.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 22, 2005)

> ummm Niniel because she's the only one who never married anyone?



She married her brother.



> I think you're all wrong and that the answer is Eilinel, for the reason that she's the only one at the moment that I cannot for the life of me REMEMBER WHO IS!!!



A human female, the wife of Gorlim the Unhappy.



> Or, um, on a more serious note it might be Niniel (if I'm right in assuming that's Nienor Niniel) because she's the only one that's not one of the evil elves?



None on the list are evil elves.

I think this is going to take us quite a while.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 23, 2005)

I was just saying they were evil because YayGollum came up with the riddle and we all know how he feels about elves, I thought he'd understand me better that way.

And Nom that's a good guess but Niniel isn't Nienor's real name either, so I don't think that's likely to be it. Darn. I'm stumped for now.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 23, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> She married her brother.


 
DOH I forgot about that one!!...well I didn't really forget...maybe I just blocked the horror of it out of my mind haha...OK, Niniel because she's the only one who married her brother!!


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 23, 2005)

ohhh!! cool new game!! must post to get instant notifacation!!

My guess is Tinuviel. That's the odd one out because it was the name Beren called Luthien when he first saw her..it's a nickname...the other's were given names.. Is that it??




Edit: Opps! that's already been guessed! Hmm...another guess: Was it Aradhel
beacause it was the only one not subject to a tragic love life?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 23, 2005)

Well, the correct answer has been guessed, but not for the right reason. 

Revised list (to speed things up?)

Aradhel
Eilinel
Niniel
Tinuviel

Poor Nerdanel. oh well. She can be the answer to another question.  After I wrote my question at you people, I did wonder if I should have just ignored this thread since many do not understand my ways of thinking.  oh well. Have fun. Maybe this Hobbit-GalRosie person will be able to figure it out, though. Just because she knows my opinion on at least one thing. Evil elves. A possible question that I rejected since it seemed too easy was ---> 

Beleg
Feanor
Finrod
Thingol
Thranduil

The answer is, of course, Feanor. He is the only elf worthy of praise. The others are all pure evil. Far too easy for you people.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 23, 2005)

Tinuviel, she is part maia the rest arn't.

Wow this thread is getting big quick great idea ith.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks, Alatar. I think this game is both fun and thought provoking, and that's always a good combination.

Yay, I think it's best to keep the game as factual as possible, because the more of our subjective views we incorporate into the puzzle, the harder and more illogical it'll be for others to guess it. Those of us who know you may well have guessed for what reason 'Feanor' is the answer, but the unfamiliar could not. A similar thing would be if I offered a list of five elves, and the answer would be 'Galadriel, because she's Ithrynluin's favourite elf'. Hardly anyone but Nóm could guess such a thing, and others could never arrive at such a conclusion by means of logic and deduction, which in turn makes the game less fun and thought provoking IMHO.

I'll go with Niniel for being the only one to commit suicide.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 23, 2005)

Okay, how's about I just tell you people that the answer was Eilinel, and you only have to figure out why? The answer is not an achingly evil YayGollum twist of logic. That was a reason why I didn't write down my first idea. I would try not to be too evil. *hides* I guess that it would be prudent for me to toss the answer at you people after a couple of days if you don't find it before then.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 23, 2005)

Um, how about because she's the only one who never ACTUALLY appears in JRRT's works, the only glimpse of her we get is really a phantom of Sauron?

That seems too weird and roundabout to be it. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 23, 2005)

That was weird and roundabout? I don't think so. It is definitely an answer that is achingly factual and able to be arrived at by means of logic and deduction, as the Ithrynluin person requires. Good job, person. Create a new question. Also, Galadriel is the Ithryluin person's most favoritest elf of all time? It is correct that I never would have guessed that. She's so achingly evil and boring! But then, she was intelligent enough to not be swayed by the coolness of Feanor's aura. That is to be respected, even though she was evil and wasn't a fan of his for some evil reason.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 23, 2005)

YAY! I'm right! Probably for the first times in my life ...

Hmm...nice points about Galadriel, but I must admit she's my fav too and I DON'T think she's evil. But let's just not get into that debate.

Yes, well, I was thinking about what I could use in case I was right after all, and this is also something that can be arrived at by logic, but I suppose I should warn only by the logic of obscure details, so have fun!

Eowyn
Galadriel
Aredhel
Elanor
Idril


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 23, 2005)

Well, Elanor is halfway obscure. A nasssty hobbit lass. Probably the least well known in Middle Earth, too. How many people even know that hobbitses exist? I doubt that that is the answer, though. I thought up many achingly evil and piddly ways to show which one is different, but those are evil and piddly ways, not especially obscure. Also, I came up with plenty of easily come-upable-with  types of answers, but yes, not congruent with the hint of "obscurity". Hm. Who knows how obscure your "obscure" is? Not I! Dang. I'll sit back. There are too many options! *runs away*


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 23, 2005)

GAH! You're making me very sorry I gave that little warning. It was only supposed to mean it's probably a pretty hard one and it's the kind of little detail that it's easy to overlook/forget. I think however in my attempt to give a small and general hint I'm only confusing things further, so why don't all the nice people who might try to solve this just disregard this whole thing?

It never happened...


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 23, 2005)

You know, I think I may know the why but not the who. I think I know why either Idril or Aredhel is different because I thought of one thing that made the other three the same . . .of course, I don't know if HGR is into cosmetic differences. . .I may be wrong because I can't remember Idril's hair color, but I am going to say the answer is Aredhel because the others are blondes.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Yikes, you are absolutely right, Elgee. In case you're wondering I'm not into cosmetics but for some reason those Elf-women with beautiful hair of varying color stick in my mind.

I actually had to look it up to see who had and who hadn't, the Sil says Aredhel was called the White Lady of the Noldor because she was so fair, though dark-haired, and of Idril it says that she was the greatest treasure of Turgon, and that her hair was like the light of Laureling caught in a mesh or something like that. You're up!

Sorry I couldn't get on the confuser, wicked little Hobbit-girl, slowing up this beautiful thread.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 25, 2005)

All right, here is a funky one.

Elrond
Eowyn
Aragorn
Boromir
Elrohir

I'll give you a hint. The answer is not "Eowyn because she is female."


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 25, 2005)

Boromir because he doesn't have any elvish blood and, more importantly, he has no blood in the family of Elrond/Eowyn. Aragorn, of course, is Elrond's great great great (about 500 more greats) nephew.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 25, 2005)

Elrond because he's the only elf? (his sons chose to be counted among the race of men, I think....didn't they? haha I've confused myself)


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 25, 2005)

Both wrong. . .


Maeglin, I think you are confusing Arwen and Eowyn. Eowyn has less elfish blood than Boromir would, Boromir possibly having some from his Dol Amroth link (possibly). 

I count the boys as Elves for now at least.


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh poop...I feel stupid, for some reason I was actually confusing Eowyn and Galadriel, not Arwen actually, though I can see now why it seemed like I had those 2 confused. So I've just confused everyone, including myself, with that last post.  

Hmmmm.....well then here's another guess. Is it Eowyn because she has no blood ties to Gondor and/or the race of the Numenorians?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 25, 2005)

Nope. I can tell I am going to drive you guys crazy with this one.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 25, 2005)

Eowyn because she's the only one who had never been to Lorien?...boy this is hard haha


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 25, 2005)

You guys are going to hate me . . . It isn't that hard, but it is funky.


nope, not the answer.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll give you a good hint. The thing that links them isn't about the characters themselves but about how they _relate_ to other characters.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, and there are two correct answers, a specific and a nonspecific. I'll take either.


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 25, 2005)

Elrohir because he never had any real impact on the quest to destroy the Ring?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 25, 2005)

Elrohir because he was the only one not to fight for Gondor. Elrond fought in the Last Aligence, and the others...duh. Am I right??


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 25, 2005)

Eowyn because she never met all of the others?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's a huge hint:
None of you have guess the right person, let alone the right reason, yet.


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 26, 2005)

Boromir, because he didn't live into the fourth age?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2005)

Good answer. Wrong Answer. . .but good answer. . .


here, let me add some people. It may help. It may just confuse you more. 

Elrond
Eowyn
Aragorn
Boromir
Elrohir
Nienel
Fili
Anarion


Now, the ones I added obviously belong. Does that help any?


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 26, 2005)

Fili AND Anarion??? Umm wow now I'm REALLY confused haha


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2005)

It really isn't that hard. What do you think of when you think Fili? What immediately comes to mind?


----------



## ely (Apr 26, 2005)

Aragorn because he didn't have a brother?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2005)

WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP! 

HIP HIP HORRAY!

She got it. She got it. She got it.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 26, 2005)

wow..that was a good one! So obvious that it's difficult haha.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2005)

I would have taken "has no siblings" as well or "is an only child."


----------



## ely (Apr 27, 2005)

Aiglos
Herugrim
Anguirel 
Ringil 
Aranruth


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 27, 2005)

Is it Aiglos because it is the only one that is not a sword? Or maybe Herugrim because it is the only weapon not used by an elf but by a man?


----------



## ely (Apr 27, 2005)

Great guesses both but I had something else in mind.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 27, 2005)

ely said:


> Great guesses both but I had something else in mind.


 
well aren't you just really sneaky!!!! 
This is really hard, ok how about Herugrim because it was the only one made in the third age (i am assuming Aiglos was pretty old, but I don't know that for a fact) or Anguirel because it was the only one wielded by someone evil? I'm all out of guesses I think, and these seem pretty weak, but I thought what the heck might as well share them


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 27, 2005)

Anguirel because it was the only one not borne by royalty?


----------



## ely (Apr 28, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> Anguirel because it was the only one not borne by royalty?



Correct!


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 28, 2005)

Awsome! I got it! I was not acctaully expecting to get it, but I did prepare one for when I did get it!!  Here it is!

Frodo
Nain
Oin
Tom
Gwaihir
Morwen
Rumil
Thorin

Alright! Guess the odd one out!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 28, 2005)

If I am right as to my why it is either Gwaihir or Rumil. . .let me take a moment. . .you know it is handy to have Tolkien guides for this game. . .

THERE WE HAVE IT!

Gwaihir, because it is the only name that isn't used twice!

Some on the list are used at least three times by different characters, but there is only one Gwaihir.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 28, 2005)

Youb know, I had noticed that when I put the group together, but alas, it is only a distraction to the real answer...he,he. Good answer, but it is incorrect.


----------



## Manwe (Apr 29, 2005)

That's a hard one!, could you at least tell us which of the certain people you are referring to? Those names are quite widley used besides the afformentioned one that is only mentioned once.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 29, 2005)

hummmm..I suppose I could give you some of them...

Frodo-Son of Drogo
Nain
Oin
Tom the Troll
Gwaihir
Morwen
Rumil inventor of the first writing system
Thorin Oakenshield

See if that helps...though I doubt it!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't know what your answer is, but my answer is better.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 29, 2005)

Thomas the Troll. The one with the most distinctive way of speaking.  At least in my opinion. All of those other dudes spoke much better. No? Okay, fine. How's about ---> Rumil, because he was obviously the only creative one. No, that would be too easy, especially since this person pointed out that bit about the guy. Morwen is the only lady. No. Okay. Nothing so obvious or boring, of course. Why change the format from five choices to eight? Perhaps that shall help me to obtain the answer! *runs away*


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 29, 2005)

She was probably mimicking mine. I added three people to mine when no one could guess it with five.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 29, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> She was probably mimicking mine. I added three people to mine when no one could guess it with five.


 
geez thanks strider now you messed us all up!!!


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 29, 2005)

No to any of the above....

Frodo-Son of Drogo
Nain
Oin
Tom the Troll
Gwaihir
Morwen
Rumil inventor of the first writing system
Thorin Oakenshield


Here's *TWO* hints.

*It is not Nain or Gwaihir
*You will all go 'duh' and hit your heards when the correct answer is aquired.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 29, 2005)

umm...geez...ok Rumil is the only one to live in Eldamar...too obvious? yeah that's what I thought too. Umm which morwen are we talking about here? In fact which Nain is it?? These names are used WAY too often!!! OK, umm Rumil because he's the only one with no connection to the war of the ring whatsoever? Tom because he was the only one who didn't like the sun? As you can see I need more hints haha.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 30, 2005)

While we are at guessing things that are much too obvious, why not Tom for being the only creature you can consider evil?

Ok. I am going to approach this systematically and start thinking of all the things Nain and Gwaihir have in common because we know it isn't them. . .ok.

According to Robert Foster there were THREE Nains. 

Nain I was king of Khazad-dum and slain by a Balrog. Nothing else said about him.

Nain II was king in Ered Mithrin. Nothing else is said about him.

Nain without a number was the father of Dain Ironfoot and slain by Azog in the Battle of Azanulbizar. 

Not much to go on there. . .(throws Robert Foster across the room). . .(recovers Robert Foster to look up Gwaihir.).

GWAIHIR: Lord of the Eagles of the Misty Mountains. Healed of a poisoned wound. Carried a bunch of people (Gandalf, dwarves, Frodo and Sam). 

OK . . .coming up dry. . .Let's try Morwen and see what I get there. She is the oddest person on the list. . .well, maybe the oddest is Rumil. It has to be either Morwen or Rumil. Their inclusion is just too odd.

I didn't see anything about Morwen. I am getting a bad feeling this has something to do with Geography and I am lousy at Tolkien Geography.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 30, 2005)

Hm. Sounds like this is less about an odd person out and more about an achingly obvious and evil observation like ---> "Gwaihir, because he's the only one with three vowels in his first name, of course!" That's only while I'm calling the troll Thomas, though. oh well. Let me see here. Did I not read somewhere that Rumil was one of those elf type things that was old enough to not have parents? Maybe I made that up. Also, would that be a too obvious sort of answer? I don't know. What else? An achingly obvious answer ---> The Frodo character is the most main characterish!


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 30, 2005)

Okay guys..you havn't even got the right name yet, let alone the reason...Yay, you were almost there..he,he!!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 30, 2005)

Morwen...because she's the only female on that list.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 30, 2005)

Oin - smallest name, only one to begin with a vowel, string, or nothing!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 30, 2005)

Um..Frodo's the only hobbit?

Or the only Ringbearer?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 30, 2005)

Frodo is the only orphan. . .I think?

Actually, based on Firawen saying none of us had guessed the right person yet, it can't be:
Gwaihir, Rumil, Morwen, Tom, or Frodo. She told us it wasn't Nain. 

So logically it is either Oin or Thorin (Oin was guessed, but after Fir said we hadn't guessed it yet).

Any thoughts on either of these?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 30, 2005)

Possibly Thorin being the only one to die in the battle of the Five Armies? Depending on which Nain you mean and whether you consider the Watcher at the water a battle in itself, he may be the only one killed in battle at all.


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> Oin - smallest name, only one to begin with a vowel, string, or nothing!



Bingo! The answer was as simple as that! It was Oin because his was the only name to begin with a vowel. *looks around at the people rolling their eyes and slapping their forheads* lol.   

Your turn YayGollum!!


----------



## YayGollum (May 1, 2005)

Yay me. Anyways, back to the original format.

Caradhras
Lotho Sackville-Baggins
Maeglin
Old Man Willow
Shelob


----------



## HLGStrider (May 1, 2005)

I kind of liked the string answer. . .


Ok, five creatures, each of different races, two of whom may or may not be sentient. . .

My first guess is Maeglin for the all too obvious reason that he didn't make it into the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## YayGollum (May 2, 2005)

All five are sentient in my book (YayGollum's Barely Biased Version), but oh well. Your answer is incorrect. Yes, that was way too obvious. *twiddles thumbs and wonders if things are slower or if he's impatient*


----------



## Arvedui (May 2, 2005)

*Shelob* is the only feminine of the characters.


----------



## YayGollum (May 2, 2005)

Also way too easy and obvious and things. The answer is obtainable through use of logic. It is not a crazy person logic type of answer. I'll try to come up with hints. The only one that I have so far is too huge.


----------



## Alatar (May 2, 2005)

Caradhras is a mountain.


----------



## YayGollum (May 2, 2005)

That is a halfway true statement, Alatar person, but that is not the correct answer. sorry about that. *decides to wait for more people before tossing his achingly large hint*


----------



## Firawyn (May 2, 2005)

Old man willow becasue it's a title, and the rest are names?


----------



## YayGollum (May 2, 2005)

Was that a title? I did not know that. Sure, I doubt that Old Man Willow was the name that his parents gave him, but oh well. No, that is the wrong answer. *eyes flit about, looking for confirmation that he can drop his titanic hint*


----------



## Firawyn (May 3, 2005)

Go ahead Gollum, drop you're titanic hint...


----------



## Varda35 (May 3, 2005)

oh yes...the gigantic hint is totally welcome


----------



## ely (May 3, 2005)

Caradhras because he got what he wanted? 

I mean Shelob was beaten in the end and Old Man Willow and Maeglin got killed and Lotho probably too, but Caradhras kind of won his fight. If that makes any sense...


----------



## HLGStrider (May 3, 2005)

Old Man Willow didn't die, did he? He just shrunk back and cracked open and then Tom put him to sleep. . .at least that's the way I read it.


----------



## ely (May 3, 2005)

I didn't mean he died. Though now that I read through what I said, it does sound that way. But I meant he was beaten and didn't really get what he wanted.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 3, 2005)

He does make an interesting Venus-Hobbit-Trap, however.


I was thinking it might involve family situation somehow because three of these creatures are from very dysfunctional families. The Sackville-Bagginses war with the other Bagginses. Shelob ate her mates. Maeglin's parents were. . .well. . .not prime examples of an ideal family?

Of course, I don't think you can classify either Old Man Oak or Cahardhras as having families.


----------



## YayGollum (May 4, 2005)

Yes, ely, that did make sense even though it was the wrong answer. Also, Caradhras only wanted someone to talk to, but that's a crazy story that I have to write down someday.  Anyways, for my titanic hint, the HLGStrider person is leaning in the correct direction. The answer has more to do with the people around these five characters than the characters themselves.


----------



## Firawyn (May 4, 2005)

> Caradhras
> Lotho Sackville-Baggins
> Maeglin
> Old Man Willow
> Shelob



Was it Maeglin because he was the only one not in LotR? A bit obvious of and answer, but worth a try.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 4, 2005)

I actually guessed that already, Firry fiend. 


Dang, it can't be "family" relations. Oak trees and mountains don't have families.

Old Man Willow only deals with the four hobbits and Tom really, so if it isn't him, there is something to think about.
Maeglin for being the only one who didn't try to dispatch of a hobbit in some way? Old Man Oak swallowed some and tried to drown others. Caradhras tried to quick freeze some. Lotho bullied them, but I don't know if he ever dispatched any. Shelob tried to suck Sam and Frodo died. 

Am I close?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 4, 2005)

I am going to simplify my above answer to "Has had contact with Hobbits."


Or should I say Nasssty hobbits?


----------



## YayGollum (May 4, 2005)

No, not really. Mayhaps I should have written ---> The answer has more to do with the people (or things) around these five characters than the characters themselves. It is pretty obvious once you know, I guess, but when you find out, you'll say something like ---> "Do what? Okay..."


----------



## Firawyn (May 4, 2005)

Was it Lotho because he was the only non-immortal guy?

Meaglin was an elf, Old Man Willow and Cahadras were nature that doesn't die, and Shelob was, by a usumption, immortal, bacause she lived on and on and on and on and on and on and on....


----------



## YayGollum (May 4, 2005)

No. Did you even read the hint, person? Hm. Was it that titanic of a hint? *sniff*


----------



## HLGStrider (May 4, 2005)

Here is a stretch: Caradhras because he doesn't answer to a higher power. 

Tom commands Old Man Willow.
Maeglin's assignment comes from Melkor. 
Lotho is Sarumen's figure head.
Shelob is Sauron's cat.

Shelob is doubtable, however. She seems rather independent for all that.


----------



## YayGollum (May 5, 2005)

No, not that either. How's about by mentioning the people or things around these five, I meant for you to think of achingly general views?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 5, 2005)

Things around them. . .

My first guess was Old Man Willow because being in one place he could never have seen a mountain, but I doubt either had Lotho. Hmm. . .

Well, at least our guesses have been good guesses even if they haven't been right.


----------



## Firawyn (May 5, 2005)

Gurr! I bloody dont care. The hint was no help to me, you should edit the list...THAT would be a 'Titanic' hint....


----------



## Alatar (May 5, 2005)

The mountain has a balrog under him.
The tree has Tom beside him.
Shelob has sauron nextdoor.
Maegin has the Eagles near him.
All have maia spirts nearby except lotho.


----------



## ely (May 5, 2005)

Shelob because she was kind of lonely?

Maeglin lived with other elves, Lotho with other hobbits, Caradhras with other mountains, Old Man Willow with other trees, but I don't think there were many spiders with Shelob. At least they weren't giant ones. Though all trees probably weren't as grumpy as Old Man Willow either.  Oh well...


----------



## YayGollum (May 5, 2005)

Please excuse me, Firawyn person. But at least the ely person figured it out. Yay that one! Your turn.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 5, 2005)

Makes sense. I'd have never gotten it, but it makes sense.


Hey, what's this button do. . .

```

```
 ah. . .


----------



## Firawyn (May 6, 2005)

Go ely!!  

Hey YayGollum, dont mind me, I was having a kind of bad day.....ick


----------



## ely (May 9, 2005)

Sorry for not posting earlier - had no idea what to post.    


Thingol
Finrod 
Turin
Fingon
Maedhros


----------



## HLGStrider (May 9, 2005)

It isn't as obvious as Turin being the only human, is it?


----------



## Alatar (May 9, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> It isn't as obvious as Turin being the only human, is it?


Or turin not being related to them(thogh finduilas did push it)


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (May 10, 2005)

My guess is Thingol because he was the leader of the Teleri from the very beginning, from the start of the great journey at least anyway. All the others are heirs to great houses but did not head them originally.


----------



## ely (May 10, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Varda35 (May 10, 2005)

If you go by the HOME then Thingol is the only one who had a child... or Turin is the only one who did his sister


----------



## HLGStrider (May 10, 2005)

ely said:


> Sorry for not posting earlier - had no idea what to post.
> 
> 
> Thingol
> ...


 
This may just be "expanding" on the child guess, but isn't Thingol the only one who's line continued (through Numenor) into the 4th Age?


----------



## ely (May 11, 2005)

Well... no.


----------



## Aldanil (May 11, 2005)

Is the right answer "Maedhros"?

(he asked, joining the game in mid-play)

as he's the only one whose name doesn't
contain the combination "in"...


----------



## Firawyn (May 11, 2005)

Welcome to the game!!

Is it Turin, becasue he was the only one not involved in the Wars of Beleriand?


----------



## ely (May 12, 2005)

Aldanil said:


> Is the right answer "Maedhros"?
> 
> (he asked, joining the game in mid-play)
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I never thought about that...  




Firawyn said:


> Is it Turin, because he was the only one not involved in the Wars of Beleriand?


No, but you're getting closer.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 12, 2005)

Turin because he had no real involvement with the Silmarils.


----------



## Varda35 (May 12, 2005)

Turin was the only one who had never been to valinor.....Fingon (according to the Sil) is the only one to have a child who lived beyond the first age....ok i'm out of ideas


----------



## Firawyn (May 12, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> Turin because he had no real involvement with the Silmarils.




that was my next guess...


----------



## ely (May 13, 2005)

None right yet.

Time for a hint?

The reason is not "what" but more like "how".

Too vague?

OK, it's not Turin.


----------



## Varda35 (May 13, 2005)

umm, fingon is the only one to die in a great battle


----------



## HLGStrider (May 13, 2005)

How did Finrod die? I have a feeling it has something to do with that. 

Maedhros is the one who threw himself into a chasm with the Silmaril, isn't he?
Thingol was killed by treasure seekers after the Silmaril. 
Fingon was killed a great battle.
Turin killed himself.

All pretty gory deaths. . .What caused Finrod's death? Is the answer that he died less violently?


----------



## ely (May 13, 2005)

Finrod was captured by Sauron and died in Tol-in-Gaurhoth where he fought a werewolf and got lethal wounds. Doesn't sound less violent to me. 

But actually Varda got it.  Your turn, Varda!


----------



## HLGStrider (May 13, 2005)

AH! Now I remember who Finrod is . . .


Varda! Varda! Varda!


----------



## Varda35 (May 13, 2005)

DUDE!!!! I finally got one right?!?!!? YIPEEEEEE...I mean, umm yeah, that was easy  ....oh, that means i have to come up with something, umm ok. This might be to easy, but it's late and I need to go to bed lol

Baragund
Tuor
Elurin
Elros
Hurin


----------



## YayGollum (May 14, 2005)

Elurin = no kids, the least cared about, the youngest


----------



## Varda35 (May 14, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> Elurin = no kids, the least cared about, the youngest


 
hmm didn't think about that one, interesting...but no


----------



## ely (May 15, 2005)

Elurin because everybody else is related to each other?


----------



## Varda35 (May 15, 2005)

ely said:


> Elurin because everybody else is related to each other?


 
no...but you are thinkimg in the right direction...i'll give you a hint, it's not Elurin



umm...anyone need another hint?


----------



## ely (May 17, 2005)

Ooops! Elurin was also related to them.  

I drew myself a nice family tree of them all, now I'm going to stare at it for a while and see if I can think of something.  

Hmm... if I get it right then... Elurin is the uncle of Elros, Hurin is the uncle of Tuor and Baragund is nobody's uncle (I think).

How about Baragund since everybody else is related by blood (but Baragund is related by marriage)?


----------



## Varda35 (May 17, 2005)

ely said:


> Ooops! Elurin was also related to them.
> 
> I drew myself a nice family tree of them all, now I'm going to stare at it for a while and see if I can think of something.
> 
> ...


 
ohh ely you are sooo on the right path.....but i think you need to redo your family tree  ..or at least make it bigger  ...keep going with the family tree though...


----------



## ely (May 17, 2005)

So... after some more drawing and staring, I realize that Baragund is granduncle of Tuor. Hmmm...  

This is sooo confusing.  

Baragund for not being so closely related to others?


----------



## Varda35 (May 17, 2005)

think related by blood.....think the head of the WHOLE family ......go back...waaaaaay back (pssst and check out robert foster's family tree )

Don't give up ely you're so close!!! 

oh oh this might help...and it's really cool!! some people have WAY too much time on their hands haha
http://bthec11.kfunigraz.ac.at/~katzer/edain.pdf


----------



## YayGollum (May 18, 2005)

Hurin. Nothing to do with Beor. Came from a totally different sort of human? Yes? No? Ick. Pure evil familial nitpickery. *hides*


----------



## HLGStrider (May 18, 2005)

Ok. . .

What about Hurin because his line was cut short in the next generation whereas all the others had their lines continue with the exception of Baragund who had his line continue two generations at least to Hurin's one.

Hurin was also the only one who died after his children.?


----------



## Varda35 (May 18, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> Hurin. Nothing to do with Beor. Came from a totally different sort of human? Yes? No? Ick. Pure evil familial nitpickery. *hides*


 
And the winner is...YAYGOLLUM!! woo-hoo. Although I must say Ely there must have helped ....Hurin because he had no blood relation to my man Beor..your turn!


----------



## YayGollum (May 21, 2005)

Whoops. Forgot all about it. *hides*  

Eol
Gamil Zirak
Mahtan
Narvi
Telchar


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (May 24, 2005)

Okay, not a very sensible guess perhaps but to start things off how about Gamil Zirak because he's the only one who was the master of another...um, another person on the list, or another smith...this also kinda feels wrongs because Feanor learned a lot from Mahtan, though I suppose they could hardly be said to be master/pupil.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 24, 2005)

I think you'd have to say Maeglin was a pupil of Eol, at least for a time, so Eol was a master too.


----------



## YayGollum (May 24, 2005)

Well, you are wrong, but you are also so close to the answer that I might as well give it to you. But I won't.  I'm sure that the next person to show up can figure it out now.


----------



## Alatar (May 24, 2005)

Mahtan was the only one taught by a valar.

Who is Gamil Zirak?
A Dwarvish smith, the master of Telchar of Nogrod, the maker of many renowned works. Gamil Zirak was a great craftsman himself, and the treasuries of Thingol were known to hold examples of his work. 
EofA


----------



## YayGollum (May 24, 2005)

Um, no. The correct person has not been guessed yet.


----------



## ely (May 26, 2005)

Telchar because he was the only one who had a master (or whose master is also on the list)?


----------



## YayGollum (May 26, 2005)

There you go. Not hard. See why I wished to give it to the Hobbit-GalRosie person?


----------



## ely (May 27, 2005)

Yes. And you should also do it because I have to study for my exams and don't have time for this right now.


----------



## YayGollum (May 28, 2005)

Beorn
Elwing
Luthien
Radagast
Sauron


----------



## HLGStrider (May 29, 2005)

Elwing because the others are "shape changers." Beorn changing for bear. Radaghast a master of changes of hue and shape. Luthien to that bat thing. Beren to that wolf thing. Sauron into a wolf.


Right?


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2005)

Wrong. Also, did your crazy brain just add that Beren bit? oh well.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 30, 2005)

"Then Beren perceived that Luthien could not be divided from the doom that lay upon them both, and he sought no longer to dissaude her. By the counsel of Huan and the arts of Luthien he was arrayed now in the hame of Draugluin, and she in the winged fell of Thuringwethil. Beren became in all things like a werewolf to look upon, save that in his eyes there shone a spirit grim indeed but clean; and the horror was in his glance as he saw upon his flank a bat-like creature clinging with creased wings. Then howling under the moon he leaped down the hill, and the bat wheeled and flittered above him."


----------



## YayGollum (May 30, 2005)

Ah. So you meant to answer my question with an affirmative. Got it. Since my list never even mentioned the Beren character.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 30, 2005)

I think I saw Beorn twice some how and then mixed up the letters for Beren. Either way, my answer works, even if it is wrong.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jun 6, 2005)

All right, how about Beorn because he's the only one without some Maia blood in him?


----------



## Alatar (Jun 6, 2005)

Elwig could be clased as a shape changer as technicly she became a swan.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2005)

Both wrong. Also, Hobbit-GalRosie person, what do you know about the relatives of the Beorn character? He might have had an Ainur great grandfather. Who knows? Anyways, shall attempt to think of a hint. If you look back, the answer can be found in my earlier one where Gorlim's wife was the answer. Can't remember that far back. Not the actual answer, but the same way of thinking has been used. *runs away, hoping that he hasn't confused people even more*


----------



## Manwe (Jun 7, 2005)

Welll the reason Gorlim's wife was the answer was because she was not actually mentioned fully in Tolkiens works. So who out of the list was not mentioned? Maybe Radagast? I don't know, I've only read The Hobbit and LOTR so I am not very familiar with those other people.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jun 7, 2005)

My first thought when I read this was Radagast for the same reason as Eilinel, but then I remembered that deal where he appeared as Saruman's messenger to Gandalf...and only now realized that that scene was not actually described as it happened in the narrative but rather by Gandalf himself at the council of Elrond, so I'm guessing that Manwe's got it, it's Radagast because he's the only one that doesn't make a personal appearance in Tolkien's works.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 7, 2005)

berons the only one in the hobbit only?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2005)

I wrote that the answer to this was not the exact answer to that other one. The same sort of logic was used in this question, though. Shall try to think up another hint.


----------



## Manwe (Jun 9, 2005)

I will never understand you logic.


----------



## Varda35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Manwe said:


> I will never understand you logic.


 
can you really even qualify it as logic??? haha, I'm so confuzzled!!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 12, 2005)

Revised list ---> 

Beorn
Elwing
Radagast

The correct person has been chosen, just not for the right reason. It is not really that hard, crazy people. But then, I am just sure that there aren't enough people really trying.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 13, 2005)

Elwigs the only one in the sil?


----------



## ely (Jun 18, 2005)

Radagast because we don't really know much about him? Because he isn't a central character in any story? Because we don't know what happened to him? Because his life-story is never told?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 21, 2005)

Im not really trying here so:

Elwing because she is the only one to not meet Mithrandir
Elwing because she is the only female
Radagast because he is the only one to do evil even though he had no clue he was doing it


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 29, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> Revised list --->
> 
> Beorn
> Elwing
> ...



Hey People! I'm BACK!!! Sorry I was *cough*grounded*cough*.  

Anyway, here's my guess. 
Although all three chracters asosiated with animals, only Beorn and Elwing ever changed INTO animals. Beorn was called a 'skin changer', though I cant remember what he changed into, and Elwing turned into a bird. 

Am I correct, oh precious one?   Is it Radagast because he never changed into an animal?


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 30, 2005)

Yo! YayGollum! Wake up! I'm waiting!! Must know, yes we must.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 9, 2005)

The Firawyn person wins because of the Radagast guess. Also, Beorn turned into a bear. He was super cool. oh well. *hides*


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 9, 2005)

gurr, I have a list prepared at home..right now I'm at a freind...I will post Sunday when I get home!!  Be prepared for meanness!!

Welcome back Yay!!


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 10, 2005)

Okay, here it is!

Bregor
Eomund 
Gloin 
Elwing
Helm



Good luck!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't suppose it is anything as easy as Gloin being the only dwarf or only one in the Hobbit or only one who is a father of someone in the Fellowship.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 10, 2005)

It could be Elwing because she's a woman and she wasn't around in the Third Age. But I doubt the answers that easy.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 11, 2005)

Would I make it that easy?   NO!! *grin* 

Keep guessing.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 11, 2005)

Bregor had two children.

Elwing had two children.

Eomund had two children.

Helm had two children.

Gloin had one child.

Correct? Good guess anyway?


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 11, 2005)

Damn Elgee, why do you have to be so good at this!! lol, you got it!  

The odd man out was Gloin, cause he only had one kid.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 11, 2005)

I just have kids on the brain, that's all. . .Dang! I'm at work now so I don't have my book. This is going to be hard. ..or actually I am bound to make it too easy because I can't look up anything really tough. . .hmm. . .I'll get back to you in an hour.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 11, 2005)

It's been almost four hours Elgee!!! Come on!! *grin*

Kids on the brain, oh brother...you are seriously digging some guy...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry (it's only been three hours), but the phone is ringing and without my book I am out of ideas!


Let's sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. . .

might have to wait until I get home.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 11, 2005)

Grima-Wormtongue
Boromir
Sam
Gandalf
Saruman

There you go. Depending on how you think this is either much too easy or much too hard, but I didn't have my book to give a really good one.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

Can I play? I think it's Sam! He's the only hobbit! Is that correct?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, you can play. No, that's not right.

It's nothing about race.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks!  *pout*


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 18, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> Grima-Wormtongue
> Boromir
> Sam
> Gandalf
> ...




Is it Sam, case he was the only one not murdered? 

If not, meditate on this I shall...(aka: look in my book!!)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> Is it Sam, case he was the only one not murdered?
> 
> If not, meditate on this I shall...(aka: look in my book!!)



um... sorry, it's not. Look at the prier posts...  
And Gandalf wasn't exactly murdered...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 19, 2005)

I didn't say it wasn't Sam; the answer is not "because he was a hobbit."


Though, actually, it isn't Sam.

Sam eliminated from the list.

Here is a hint: Just about any Hobbit could replace Sam on the list.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 19, 2005)

Not much help there.  

Grima? The only one to be 'a servant of the king'? No, that can't be it... arg!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 19, 2005)

no, I am afraid that's not it either.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 19, 2005)

Was it Gandalf because he was the only one not to betray someone?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 20, 2005)

What! Did all the Hobbits betray someone?!  That can't be it!?!  

Boromir! The only warrior! Right?!


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 20, 2005)

gurr...I guess not...


And Gandalf was a great worrior, mind you!


Another guess could be:

Grima-Wormtongue - was sent to get information about Rohan to Saruman

Boromir - was sent to Rivendell to get information about the ring

Gandalf - was sent to Gondor to warn them about Sauron's forces moving

Saruman - was used to gain infomation for Sauron about the free people.


SO: all of them were messengers of some kind BUT, only three suceeded. Grima got the info to Saruman, Gandalf, got the message to Gondor, and Saruman delivered the info to Sauron. Boromir never returned to Gondor to get Denothor the info about the ring.

SO: Is it Boromir, because he failed to deliver his message?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 21, 2005)

All wrong, I'm afraid. Though two of you have picked the writer person, you haven't given me close to the right reason.


Let's revise the list a bit.

Shorten it and we get:

Boromir 
Grima
Gandalf

Lengthen and we can add

any Hobbit
Tom Bombadil
Gildor
Thorin and the other dwarves
Bill Ferny


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 21, 2005)

Could it be the fact that they all, except Sam (or whatever name you want there), had positions of high honor in their own county?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 21, 2005)

No. HINT: Answer not Sam.

Hint, it does have something to do with location.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 21, 2005)

OK. Hang on. Let me get out my trusty collector's map of Middle Earth. *Gets up and searches in the mess that is my room* Thinks: "Aha! (not the guide to...) "

Could it be that everyone else's land is in the South and SE?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 21, 2005)

You're stretching too far.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 22, 2005)

ARG!!! The only answers I can come up with eliminate Sam. I have thought of two or three that don't work because of that.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 22, 2005)

Gosh, what's a good hint?


Umm. . . 
Each of them had a different reason for being at the location, but one of them never went there at all. Where is it?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

Boromir? He never went to the Shire... I think...


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 22, 2005)

No he didn't. That's what I was going to reply, but you beat me to it!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

sorry.  It must be a good answer then...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 23, 2005)

Yep. Boromir never went further West than Rivendel, so he is our answer!


DING DING DING!

We have a winner.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 23, 2005)

*slaps forhead* NOW that hint about any hobbit would work makes sence.
 

Alas, it is well, next list!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh! Gosh... I won?!   ummm... just a sec... *runs off to find a good list*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 24, 2005)

Thankfully I thought to get on my email before going to bed! I almost forgot to post, but good ol' Elgee remembered!  (She really isn't all that evil... most of the time...   ) So here it is! Have fun and I will be back in about six days or so! 

Frodo
Bilbo
Rosie
Gollom
Galadril

This should be good!  Have fun! Bye! *runs off to bed before falling asleep on keyboard*


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 24, 2005)

My guess is Rosie because she was th eonly one not to have 'extended life'. Frodo, Bilbo, and Gollum had the one ring, thus extended life, and Galadrial was an imortal elf.

Hey! That gives me another idea. If it's not that, is it Rosie because she was the only one who did not bear a ring of power? Like I said above, three ring bearers of the ring of power, and Galadrial bore one of the elven rings of power!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2005)

ACE is gone for the week and gave me the answer to the puzzle. I will therefore not be guessing, but I am in charge of telling people if they are right and wrong and have permission to give hints.

Anyways, no, I'm afraid both of those are wrong, though good guesses.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 26, 2005)

Could it be Gollum because he is the only 'evil' character? If he can even be called evil. Though, that seems too easy. uuuhhhhhh.........Wait a minute. I think I have a better one. 



Galadriel, because she is the only being that is not related to a hobbit.
The wording just doesn't sound right but I can't think of better.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 26, 2005)

No. The answer involves something each of these characters did at one time or another during the books.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 29, 2005)

It looks like I might have a good one here! 

I'M BAAAACCCKKK!!! 

Good guesses by the way, but not yet what I was thinking... but interesting all the same.  And thanks Elgee!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 29, 2005)

Okay, I don't think this is real likely, but what about Rosie because I'm the only one that never really left home...at least as far as the books tell.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 29, 2005)

well... that's not what I'm looking for... but I think you might be right as far as her staying in the Shire.  

It has something to do with... eerrr... well... *hits head on desk trying to think what clue to give without giving it all away, then wanders off humming a slightly insane tune.*


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 30, 2005)

oh gods, she's gone insane.....

Is it Galadrial cause she's the only one who's not a hobbit? THat would be way too easy....


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

hehe.  Let's try this. 

Add to the list...

Tom Bombadil
Almost any of the Lorien Elves

Will that help?  Oh, this is fun! I hope someone gets it! Just don't think too hard! *wanders off humming again*


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh, all right, how about Galadriel because she's the only one who rules a land/people?

This is getting infuriating, lol.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 7, 2005)

Alright! I'll give you a revised list: 

Frodo
Rosie
Tom Bombadil
Almost any of the Lorien Elves
Marry 
Pippen
Galadril


eerrr... Any better?  *dances out of view*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 8, 2005)

(what happened to the other names?????)

For the old list, Galadriel because she is the only man-sized person????


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 8, 2005)

sorry, that's not it.  And is this better? Same list, just smushed a bit. 

Frodo
Rosie
Galadril

Now think! From the BOOKS!  *still humming and spinning around*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 9, 2005)

Rosie because she had never been in a boat?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 9, 2005)

can I tell you I've posted some rather good clues?


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 9, 2005)

Rosie because she did not know of the Ring. ( I don't know if we get more then one guess or not, if not let me know)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 9, 2005)

Right person but NO!!! lol 

uummm...  I think I better stop giving my clues and let them sink in.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 9, 2005)

Your boat guess was I think the closest one, however.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 9, 2005)

Was she the only one of the group that did not travel anywhere?


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 9, 2005)

Rosie because she was the only one that didn't go into the west!! That has to be it!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 9, 2005)

*spin, fa la la eerrr... spin, twirl, dow, ray, me fa la... vanishes into the music* 

SO CLOSE, yet not there. Think in the first book. Manly in the Shire but not exclusively... dose that help or just cause more confusion...  These are all good answers! just... not the one I had in mind...  

~*~*~*~*~*~*~
What if they don't get it!? Do I let it go a little longer and hope that someone catches it? If not, do I tell then? Then what? Do I pick a new list or chose another player? But how could I do that while still being fair!? When you hear the answer you just might all leave a dent in your desk... i hope not but... well... it really doesn't have much to do with the story, it's just in there... sorry if you're starting to hate this... it was just the first thing that came to mind and I even asked Elgee to make sure it was right! That's why she can't guess in this one, well, that and I wasn't able to be here for a while and I needed to have someone watching! *looks up from thinking* wow! I really got going there...


----------



## ely (Aug 10, 2005)

Does it have something to do with forests? That Rosie has never been to one, or has never gone through one...


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 10, 2005)

Here's a wild guess.

Is it Rosie because she's the youngest?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 10, 2005)

She might be, but no, that's not it. 

Here's a clue to the clues: I'm really not this crazy! I just wanted to help!  hehe

It's something that all the others did at one point that we never see her do, though the, dare I say emotions, were different for some throughout the story.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 11, 2005)

gurr, there are so many things that rosie did NOT do that both Frodo and Galadrial DID do.

Think water...hummm

Rosie because she was the only one not to look into the mirror of galadrial?


----------



## ely (Aug 11, 2005)

Rosie because she never saw an elf? Perhaps she did, though


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 11, 2005)

"think water!?" Where did that come from? Try thinking party! (though now I may be saying too much with the following...)

*The last of the music fades into the confusion as Ara rubs the bruise on her forehead from tripping in mid spin.* 

"Really? Did I miss something somewhere? No, maybe they just haven't caught all the clues? Yes, that must be it... I didn't think it would be like this..." *her voice wanders off*


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Elgee said the closest guess was the one about the boart...so i was thinking water....okay, no more water..

PARTY.

Is it rosie because she was the only one to dance?
gurr I don't know,


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 12, 2005)

Is that your final answer? Well, yeah, for a while anyway!  *cheers and yells are heard from all around* You got it girl!



Firawyn said:


> Is it rosie because she was the only one to dance?



I was looking for ether this answer or that she never sang, so yes! Your turn!   Good luck and have fun! (oh, and everyone else... try not to hit the desk too hard. We do like you playing with us.   )


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 12, 2005)

That's it, I'm taking my toys and going home!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 12, 2005)

But I want you all to play! Please stay! Please... I'M SORRY!


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh! I'll stay. Whats the next group, if no one wants to I will post.


Aragorn
Gandalf
Legolas
Saruman
Galadriel
Pippin


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2005)

Actually, since she got the answer, it is Fir's turn to post. 

Come on Firsy, don't let us down!


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG, I was so not expecting that to be right! Sorry guys. 

Here's your next group!

Dead Marshes
Isengard
Minas Tirith
Fords of Isen
Fields of Pelennor




PS...I'm seventeen now! Yay for me!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 29, 2005)

Isengard, because it is no longer standing?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 29, 2005)

The Dead Marshes because no battle was fought there during the War of the Ring?


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 30, 2005)

Wasn't a battle fought there during the last alliance, in the second age?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 30, 2005)

A battle (or part of it) was fought there indeed at the end of the _Second_ Age, but not during the War of the Ring which occured at the end of the _Third_ Age.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 2, 2005)

no and no!  keep guessing!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 4, 2005)

Firawyn, you are wicked.  

The Dead Marshes because no one's living there (ahem) - ie it is uninhabited?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 5, 2005)

Why am I wicked Ithy?  I just don't understand. I thought we were over that!  

Oh, and....no. Ask and ye shall recieve (a hint)


----------



## ely (Sep 5, 2005)

Minas Tirith because it's the only city?  Fords of Isen because no Hobbit went there?


P.S. Anyone knows what happened to the "Guess the pic" game? Did it get deleted or something? Because I can't find it anymore..


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 5, 2005)

*shrug* I don't know. HEY, MODS OUT THERE! WHAT HAPPENED TO GUESS THE PIC???  

That might get some attention!   

Oh, and my the way, no again. Hey Ely, is this how you fell all the time? When no one is even close to the answer of one of your posts? lol...I wonder..


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 6, 2005)

There was some error with the first page of the Guess the Pic thread, it ought to be back as soon as our Webmaster finds some time to repair it.  

Firawyn, perhaps a subtle hint would help us at this point?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 6, 2005)

It has to do with a person


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh comon guys, it's nt that hard!

Another hint peraps? The correct location has been guessed, and the only person close to the reason was Ithy (but her location place was incorrect)

I cant say anymore without giving it away.....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 8, 2005)

_His_ location place was incorrect?  Well then, let's try with the Fords of Isen because no member of the Fellowship was there.


----------



## ely (Sep 8, 2005)

Fords of Isen because there two battles took place?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 9, 2005)

Gurrr....no

Dar had the correct location, and Ithy was the only one to come close to the correct reason.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 9, 2005)

Isengard because it is man made?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 10, 2005)

It is Isengard, but that is not the correct reason it's the odd man out...  

Keep guessing!


----------



## Manwe (Sep 14, 2005)

Isengard because it was mostly uninhabitated (i.e. no-one but Saruman for a while)?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 21, 2005)

no, but you're getting close....sorry I've been away. I'll have my sister, Fugitive1992, pop in and check on this. I've benn bogged down with Biology and Algerbra lately....among other things.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2005)

consider me back...now will you please guess already...


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 3, 2005)

Isengard because it has no trees?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

getting closer Dar... 

It is Isengard and it is because there was no something....and there's a little more than that.

Keep guessing!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 5, 2005)

Isengard because it's the only place visited by the Ents, as far as we know of?

Sorry, but I'm quite at a loss...


----------



## ely (Oct 7, 2005)

You once said it has to do with a person. Is it that someone has been to all the other places but not to Isengard?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 8, 2005)

MASSIVE HINT!

The coreect answer has to do with a title of a person/s who had a life changing event occur at all of the locations iside from Isengard..


This was supposed to be easy guys...comeon.


----------



## ely (Oct 11, 2005)

A-ha!  I just thought of something!

Isengard because no King/royal person/Lord got killed there?

At Ford of Isen, Theodred was slain, in Dead Marshes Gil-galad lost his life, Pelennor Fields was the end of Theoden, and Denethor died in Minas Tirith... 

And if this actually happens to be correct, then it was NOT easy!!!


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 12, 2005)

YES!! Ely has it exactly!!

Was it really that hard??


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes it was indeed! But it was a great puzzler nonetheless.


----------



## ely (Oct 13, 2005)

It was hard. 

Give me a couple of days to come up with new ones.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 13, 2005)

Take your time ely..._Some_ of us have lives!


----------



## ely (Oct 15, 2005)

Narya
Nauglamir 
Nimphelos
Phial of Galadriel
Ring of Barahir


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Phial of Galadriel because it's the only one that's not a piece of jewlery?

It could not be that easy, I'm sure. Esp not from ely..


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 16, 2005)

Nimphelos, because it was the coolest. A pearl. My birthstone. The best.  Anyways, it was the only one of those things that was a gift for a Dwarf. Poor Dwarveses. Nobody cares about them. *bawls* Or maybe it was the Nauglamir, because that was made by Dwarves. Second to the best on the list, since it wasn't just a naturally cool thing. But then, maybe one of those oceanic godses helped out with Nimphelos. Rambling is bad?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 16, 2005)

Well hello ther. Havn't seen you around too much YayGollum.


Back on topic...where's ely?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 16, 2005)

Give a bit of time to the ely person, crazy Firawyn person. Anyways, I am always around. What, you care not for the debate sections?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 16, 2005)

I am crazy, you're right about that.

BUT: I do like debating. I'm over at project evil for that. 


Ely..... where are you?


----------



## ely (Oct 18, 2005)

Here! Sorry!  



> Phial of Galadriel because it's the only one that's not a piece of jewlery?


 Nope.



> Nimphelos, because it was the coolest. A pearl. My birthstone. The best. Anyways, it was the only one of those things that was a gift for a Dwarf. Poor Dwarveses. Nobody cares about them. *bawls* Or maybe it was the Nauglamir, because that was made by Dwarves. Second to the best on the list, since it wasn't just a naturally cool thing. But then, maybe one of those oceanic godses helped out with Nimphelos. Rambling is bad?



Umm... I'll try and list your actual guesses... tell me if I miss any...

1) Nimphelos because it was cool
2) Nimphelos because it was given to dwarves
3) Nauglamir because it was made by dwarves 

None of those. Of course, I really might have missed some... 

You are fun, Yay!


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, I was probably writing that it could have been Nimphelos because it was the only naturally made thing, but if that was the right answer, you would have noticed, I hope. Let me see here. I have no idea for a good question to bring up next, so mayhaps I should stop guessing? oh well. Nimphelos, for not being useful except the pretty to look at part? Nauglamir, for being the greatest combination of Dwarf and elf craftsmanship of all time! Mayhaps I am not thinking in the correct direction. Phial of Galadriel, because it does not use the letter ---> N.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Oct 19, 2005)

How about the Phial because it's the only thing that couldn't really be worn?

Though maybe I shouldn't be guessing for the same reason as YaY...


----------



## ely (Oct 19, 2005)

> Well, I was probably writing that it could have been Nimphelos because it was the only naturally made thing, but if that was the right answer, you would have noticed, I hope.



Actually you are correct, and I did notice but I was only 99.9% sure of it, and well, how would I say it... _If that was your guess, then you're right, well done and your turn, but if you didn't actually guess it, just forget about all I said and keep guessing..._  

It's good to know people still notice the most simple and obvious things..  

Well... your turn, Yay!  

I have a strange feeling _I_ should go and hide now...  
*hides*


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 21, 2005)

Please excuse the delay. I totally forgot about coming up with my own little odd being outwards thing. Here is one that I thought would allow a larger amount of people to be able to figure out, since all of these things are from that The Hobbit book. --->

Arkenstone
Bard's black arrow
Beater
Biter
The One Ring


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 22, 2005)

My initial thought is The One Ring because it is not refered to by that name within the text of the Hobbit, but that isn't obscure enough.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Oct 22, 2005)

How 'bout the Arkenstone 'cause it couldn't be used as a weapon?

Or the Arrow 'cause it's the only one that flew... I know that's an extremely odd thing to say, I only did it to give you peeps an idea of how my very strange mind works.

If you've come up with some sneaker way for it be either Beater or Biter it would be very tricksy and very you. But I can't think of anything you could say about the one that you can't about the other. I thought for a moment that it might be that Glamdring was wielded by a King (Thingol) then realized that the same was true of Orcist as Thorin used it, and he was of course King Under the Mountain by right, even if he was in exhile all his life. Garn. Can't think what else...

So I'll shut up now.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 22, 2005)

All of the guesses are wrong, so far. sorry about that. I would write that the correct item has been guessed, but that doesn't really help, since all have been guessed already. oh well.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Oct 23, 2005)

Or, um, maybe the One Ring 'cuz it's the only thing that could be called evil?

Or as Yay would more likely put it, cool .

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 23, 2005)

You are wrong, yet again. Also, that would have been far too easy. Also, also, I don't think that all things that most people popularly think of as evil are cool.  I would agree that the One Ring thing is pretty evil. Poor Smeagol. *sniff* Everything but the Arkenstone thing are pretty evil, in my opinion, but sure, that The One Ring thing is probably the most evil. Garn. I didn't resist responding in length.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, sorry, Yay, like I said or tried to say, stupid joke that I couldn't resist. I'm like that sometimes.

And yeah, I knew it was WAY obvious, but you never know till you ask, lol.

Um...the Ring because it wasn't sharp, lol. Ok, yeah, that's a stretch.

The Arkenstone because it's the only one made by Dwarves? (I think)

I really should stop guessing. But 'tis addictive. I'm just cluttering up the thread and I don't have anything for use should I eventually stumble on the right answer. I'm having a lot of trouble caring about either of those facts, though.


----------



## ely (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, Arkenstone could be evil as well. At least it caused some trouble. 

I'll try Bard's black arrow because it drowned with Smaug and he never got it back..


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out how to best phrase this. Glamdring for being the only one to basically "survive."

Orcrist was buried with Thorin as was the Arkenstone.
The Black Arrow went down with Smaug.
The One Ring was melted down.
Glamdring survived and went over seas.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 24, 2005)

Hm. That One Ring guess wasn't too bad, but then, it would be too much like the ely person's last one for me to have used. Also, I am pretty sure that the Dwarves just found the Arkenstone (which you shouldn't think of as evil   ) in the Lonely Mountain. But then, I guess that they probably did do a bit of shaping. Anyways, all are wrong so far. Tell me if you need a hint. I should attempt to come up with a hint that isn't too achingly obvious. Also, also, HLGStrider person, you were wrong and nowhere close to being correct, so I am pretty sure that, even though you weren't sure about wording, it could still never ever be considered anywhere close to correct. Ugh. So achingly wrong.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 24, 2005)

OK, much too much like the one you just answered is that the Arkenstone (we think) is naturally made and the others aren't.

What about the Arkenstone because the others are made of metal?
Presumably. . .I suppose it never says what the black arrow is made of, but it would have to be of something stronger than wood, at least in the tip. 

Or how about the Ring because it is the only one that can really be considered a character, ie has a mind of its own?


----------



## ely (Oct 25, 2005)

How about Bard's black arrow because it was made in the Third Age? 
Because it was local and didn't have such a romantic & famous past?

The swords had a history and fame in the First Age, One Ring was notorious in the Second Age, Arkenstone could be very old also... I have heard theories that it was a Silmaril really..

Or perhaps it was Orcrist because we don't know that much about its history either. Like who made it, and owned it before Thorin.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 25, 2005)

None are correct yet, but one was very close. I can't write which one was very close, because that would be a large hint, and you haven't asked for any hints yet.  oh well. I thought that people knew who owned that sword before the superly cool Thorin Oakenshield did.  Maybe not. No large deal.


----------



## ely (Oct 25, 2005)

A few random guesses...

The One Ring because it caused some major trouble?
The One Ring because it was only thing that got really and utterly destroyed? 
The Arkenstone because... I have a funny feeling about it?  

Perhaps I should think about these things in The Hobbit context... 

Bard's black arrow because other things were associated with Thorin & Co. and this was just some nice thingy Bard had?  

Silly guesses are fun!


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 25, 2005)

Craziness. All of those were wrong. Also, maybe I shouldn't have written that I wanted to come up with something that more people should be able to figure out, since all of those things were from that The Hobbit book. Now that I actually think about it, they probably wouldn't be able to figure it out, but it is still possible, if they used common sense. *hides* A line in that The Hobbit book is my main reason for choosing the item that I chose. *stops trying to halfway give hintses*


----------



## ely (Nov 12, 2005)

How about a hint now?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 12, 2005)

The Arkenstone because it's the only thing that wasn't magic? In a sense, anyway...


*climbs a tree to watch*


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 12, 2005)

The Arkenstone because it technically never killed anybody and you could argue that even the one ring had a hand in a murder or two.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 13, 2005)

All are wrong yet again. Anyways, did not the Arkenstone have a bit of a hand in killing Smaug? With all of its size and weight compared to the other stuff attached to the guy's chest, it easily fell away from his heart area, making him suddenly vulnerable. Anyways, a large hint *checks back at his list, to remind himself of what the answer is  ---> The answer can be found by looking at the peoples who held them. The ely person was pretty close on one guess. *runs away*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 13, 2005)

The arrow because it was the only thing held by a Man?  

(Or glamdring: held by an Istari? Ring: Hobbit?)


----------



## ely (Nov 13, 2005)

How about the arrow because it was wielded/held/used only by one race (men)?

Biter and Beater - first elves, later a dwarf and an Istar
Arkenstone - dwarves, hobbit, dragon
One Ring - hobbits, Gollum, maia


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 13, 2005)

I guess that I can give nothing but achingly massive hints that might as well be the answers.  Am now attempting to figure out which one of you figured it out first. The ely person is more specific and correct, but the e.Blackstar person is kind of correct, but I could see how that person might be thinking of a wrong answer, since I see stuff at the end that makes the answer more specific and wrong. Yes, the answer is Bard's black arrow, since it is only recorded as being held by the race of humans. I shall give it to the ely person, since, from what I can read in the e.Blackstar person's post, it looks like that one was answering that it was Bard's black arrow because it was held by any human ever, while none of the other things were ever held by a human. Hm. But then, that's wrong. Other things in the list were held by humans, which I am sure that the e.Blackstar person should have been aware of.  Also, other things held that Glamdring sword besides Istari things and the One Ring thing besides the nasssty hobbitses. Am tempted to give the win to the e.Blackstar person for being technically correct in any sort of misunderstood by myself way, but oh well. The ely person gets to ask the next question. *hides from the e.Blackstar person, inside of the case where my evaluation of the post was wrong, also, hides from people peeved at the post which shouldn't have been so long*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 13, 2005)

Nah, it's fine. I should have explained what I meant clearer...


Just don't make it a habit, ok Yay?


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 13, 2005)

Go for it ely!


----------



## ely (Nov 16, 2005)

I knew it was the arrow! I knew it! I knew it!    

Am I the only one having trouble thinking them up..  

Let's see...


Framsburg
Gondolin 
Hornburg
Nargothrond
Tirion


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 16, 2005)

ah, me no have my books to help me with this one....

ech, how about the hornburg because it was the only one to appear int he movies? I don't know.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 16, 2005)

Is it Nargothrond, because it was underground and the rest were built on hills?
I'm just guessing, since I don't recognize the name Framsburg.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 17, 2005)

"Framsburg: Town or fortress on the extreme northern Anduin, probably a stronghold of the Eotheod."

Got to love Robert Foster. . .

How about Tirion for being the only one "overseas" or not in Middle Earth Proper?


----------



## ely (Nov 17, 2005)

Nope...


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 19, 2005)

Tirion because it was probably never visited by a Man?


----------



## ely (Nov 19, 2005)

Wasn't Earendil a Man at the time he went there?  

Anyway, nope..


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 19, 2005)

Earandil's mommy was an elf. . .so it is one of those call him what you will things. . .

umm. . .am I the only one guessing?

Do we get hints?


----------



## ely (Nov 22, 2005)

Framsburg *is not* the odd one out. Think what connects it to most of the others. 

EDIT:

Is it _that_ hard or are you all just busy? Umm, anyway, it has to do with persons connected with the locations...


----------



## ely (Jan 10, 2006)

No guesses? No guesses at all?

Umm...

Who do you first connect with Framsburg? What is that person famous for?



Sorry for double-posting!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 15, 2006)

Ah. Excuse me for being away for a bit. Am collecting hints and figuring the answer while typing. Who do I connect with Framsburg? Fram, I would think. What is Fram famous for? Killing Scatha. Okay, but Framsburg is not the answer. The answer has something to do with other people connected to the other places. Something to do with other people from those other places that also killed dragons? Hm. Well, Gondolin has anything at all to do with dragonses. I don't remember the Hornburg or Tirion places having anything to do with them, though. But then, mayhaps someone from Tirion ever ran into a dragon. Is it that Hornburg place for having nothing whatsoever to do with dragons? Or did it? I don't remember. Maybe it has nothing to do with dragons. A hint was that it had to do with certain people connected with the other locations, so I can't just write that someone from that Tirion place might have had some sort of an encounter with some dragonic being. How is this Framsburg place (and, assumedly, what Fram is most famous for) related to all except for one of the other places? I already tried that with the dragon idea. Mayhaps it is not just dragons? Mayhaps I should think of any evil force? Tirion, because it was never messed with in any large way? No, because was Framsburg ever messed with by Scatha? I don't remember. Did that Fram guy just run outside to look for a fight that could win him some fame, or did the Scatha dude mess with the wrong town? Maybe it has something to do with those Rohan types. That Fram guy was one of them. Maybe ancestors of Rohan types came from all but one of the other places? I doubt it. Besides, what does that have to do with Fram killing Scatha? Is he even more famous for something else? What? Founding Framsburg? That's boring. Who founded those other places? No. That doesn't matter. The Hornburg place is the most odd looking one in this list, in my brain. *looks back at all of the stuff that he wrote* 

Well, here are the only real answers that I came up with ---> Is it that Hornburg place for having nothing to do with dragons? Tirion, because it was never messed with in any large way?


----------



## ely (Jan 19, 2006)

Dragons are cool!  



> Is it that Hornburg place for having nothing to do with dragons?



And this is correct enough.  

What I had in mind, I think (as it was a long time ago), was that no dragon-slayer has ever been to Hornburg. Framsburg had Fram, Tirion had Eärendil, Nargothrond had Turin and Gondolin had... Eärendil as well.  

Thanks, Yay, I was becoming afraid no-one would guess it.

Your turn!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 20, 2006)

Sure, dragons are at least halfway cool. A bit too popular for me.  Anyways, how's about ---> 

Bard
Beorn
Elanor
Fram
Golfimbul

Garn. That looks very easy. oh well. I got the idea from this ely person's last challenge and am sleepy.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 23, 2006)

I know my guess is probably wrong because it's way too easy, but I'll give it a go anyway. 
I think it's Beorn because he's the only skin-changer.


----------



## ely (Jan 26, 2006)

Umm...

Elanor because she didn't fight in any battle/war? Because she lived in the Fourth Age?

Fram because he has no connections with the Shire?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 26, 2006)

It's been a long time since I read the Hobbit, so I am trying to remember if Fram and Golfimbel are mentioned in there. I think they might be. 

Then is it Elanor for not being mentioned in the Hobbit?
Time for a refresher course. . .


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 30, 2006)

Woah! None are close to the mark. Hm. It is pretty simple. Not an especially in-depth sort of answer.


----------



## ely (Feb 4, 2006)

Golfimbul because he was a big bad orc (i.e. evil)?


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, not that easy.  Ick. Mayhaps a hint should be thrown, simply due to the scarcity of guesses?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 8, 2006)

OK, just to get it out of the way I assume it's not so achingly obvious as Elanor being the only female?

Or the only plant?

Or the only one that could be one of two things?

Darn, I didn't mean to make so many guesseses, my fingers think for me sometimes...


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh, I believe that you don't mean to make so many guesses.  Sure.  Trying to steal the correct answer from other by making many guesses at once!  Oh. Hm. Well, I do the same thing. oh well.  Anyways, none of your answers were correct. People reading this, tell me if I should toss a hint. It would be evil of me to do that without a request for one.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll always take hints. ..

Well, I may not take a hint, but I can take a hint. . . hmmm


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 9, 2006)

Uh, huh. Allow this mind to observe at this location. A hint ---> But it's so easy! One of my original ideas for this game that was quickly discarded for being too obvious. Okay, fine. Let me see here. All of my previous hints have very easily led people to the answers. How's about ---> It has to do with different uses for those names besides identifying those characters.


----------



## ely (Mar 17, 2006)

> It has to do with different uses for those names besides identifying those characters.



Let's see...

Bard -> Bardings
Beorn -> Beornings
Elanor
Fram -> Framburg
Golfimbul -> Golf

So, Elanor 'cause nothing came of her name?


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like it's just you and me, ely person.  Yes, your answer was correct. Stuff was named after the other dudes, whereas the Elanor character was named after something else.


----------



## ely (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't mind if it's just you and me here, as long as it isn't just me and... no-one here..  

Let's see what I could think of..

Anduin
Caradhras
Ered Nimrais
Mirkwood
Mithlond

Have fun!


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 17, 2006)

Mithlond is the only one that isn't some sort of border? Mirkwood is the only not sickeningly elf sounding name?


----------



## ely (Mar 18, 2006)

*Nope*

Not what I had in mind.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 18, 2006)

Caradhras is the only maybe sentient place? None of the letter ---> "I" in Caradhras?  Ered Nimrais is the only one with two words? Caradhras is the only one in Dwarf territory? Or Orc territory, later? Am I being too broad? Should I begin to narrow things down to events that happened at these places or characters that had anything to do with them?


----------



## ely (Mar 19, 2006)

Still nope.  



> Should I begin to narrow things down to events that happened at these places or characters that had anything to do with them?


No, not really.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 19, 2006)

Mirkwood = the only one with significant (as in, something crazy happened in the world to give the place a new name) name changes. Or just that it went through name changes at all, since the others just always had different names in different languages, as far as I know. The Anduin was the only one to go through the middle of a country. Was Mithlond mentioned in that The Hobbit book? Probably not as Mithlond, or even the Gray Havens, but maybe as ---> "Sure, inexperienced hobbit dude, those nasssty elf creatures are always heading through your boring little country. Mostly to get through to the ocean (meaning that they were most probably headed for Mithlond?)." As in, Ered Nimrais is the only one not touched on in that The Hobbit book. I can't remember if that is true, though.


----------



## ely (Mar 20, 2006)

*Nope..*

The first two guesses were the closest.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 20, 2006)

My first two, ever? ---> Mithlond is the only one that isn't some sort of border? Mirkwood is the only not sickeningly elf sounding name? 

Or my first two of my last post? ---> Mirkwood = the only one with significant (as in, something crazy happened in the world to give the place a new name) name changes. Or just that it went through name changes at all, since the others just always had different names in different languages, as far as I know.

oh well. How's about I expand on what I already wrote? But then, this idea was already mentioned. I am merely expanding to make sure that I have been understood. ---> Mirkwood, because the name was Greenwood The Great, then changed to Mirkwood because some unpopular dude moved in, then changed to Eryn Lasgalen when the dude left. Or was it Eryn Lasgalen in the first place, too, and that Greenwood The Great name was just what most people called it? I can't remember. Anyways, it was a name sandwich, with some negative sounding name in the middle, as the meat.  All of the other places didn't change around like that.

Or ---> Mirkwood got a name change because of the direct influence of some random character. But then, you mentioned that being broad is good, and characters and events don't matter. oh well.

So, for an idea that has nothing to do with characters or events but is still anything like those other guesses that I made. ---> Anduin, for not having a color in any of its names (Caradhras = Redhorn, Ered Nimrais = White Mountains, Mirkwood = Greenwood The Great, Mithlond = Gray Havens). Garn! Tricksy.


----------



## ely (Mar 21, 2006)

YayGollum said:


> So, for an idea that has nothing to do with characters or events but is still anything like those other guesses that I made. ---> Anduin, for not having a color in any of its names (Caradhras = Redhorn, Ered Nimrais = White Mountains, Mirkwood = Greenwood The Great, Mithlond = Gray Havens). Garn! Tricksy.



*Bingo!*  

I think it was a rather pretty idea...


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 21, 2006)

Hmph! Pure evil. Sticking to the broad and relatively deep questions? Tricksy.  Anyways, --->

Aragorn (the evil and intelligent)
Gandalf (the evil torturer)
Glorfindel (not that interesting)
Orome (a bit player)
Theoden (Beorn, without the magic?)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's none of the following, but just to be on the safe side: Glorfindel for being the only elf, Orome for being the only Vala, Gandalf for being the only Maia? 

And now for some obscure guesses.

Gandalf, for being the only one who does not belong to any royal "house". Aragorn and Theoden are both kings, IIRC Glorfindel also belongs to a royal lineage, and Orome is one of the Aratar who can symbolically be thought of as royal and noble.

Aragorn, being the only one to die of natural causes (i.e. old age)?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 15, 2006)

All are wrong. Also, it isn't anything as obvious as those first guesses, so that later guesses don't waste their time.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 19, 2006)

Theoden, being the only one without and extended lifespan?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 20, 2006)

No, Firawyn person. *scoffs and exaggeratingly rolls his eyes*  Hm. Did I kill this thread again? sorry about that. It isn't especially hard. There just aren't many people interested, I would guess. But then, mayhaps I threw you people by using such well-known characters? oh well. Should I toss a hint?


----------



## Firawyn (May 3, 2006)

YayGollum...just because you are an evil mod now does not mean that you can take that tone of typing with me! *wicked grin*  


Yes, you probobly did kill the thread, drop us mere members a hint and maybe it'll pick up!


----------



## YayGollum (May 4, 2006)

Garn! Everbody gots to pick on me, now that I happen to be a janitor for a website thing? *sniff* oh well.  Sure. A hint ---> The character in the answer was the luckiest, in the manner that would also have to be included in the answer. *runs away*


----------



## chrysophalax (May 4, 2006)

Hm. Define "lucky"!

Here are a couple of guesses:

Orome for being the only one to never die.

Aragorn, for being the only one to not directly confront in battle (and in some cases, get killed by) one of really evil things. i.e., Balrogs/ Nazgul, not just your garden-variety orc.


----------



## Sangahyando (May 5, 2006)

Glorfindel.

Sangahyando, great-grandson of Castamir the Usurper


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 5, 2006)

Sangahyando said:


> Glorfindel.



Along with giving a name, you need to provide an explanation as to why you think this person is the odd man out.


----------



## YayGollum (May 5, 2006)

Ack! I gots to work on making my hints less amazingly useful. I am thinking that every time I have had to toss a hint, the answer was very quickly stumbled upon. Anyways, yes, it was Orome for never dying.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 6, 2006)

Wow, I think this is the first time I've gotten one, woohoo! *ahem* Anyway....


Anguirel
Aeglos
Vilya
Nauglimir
Orcrist


----------



## YayGollum (May 6, 2006)

Nauglamir, for being the best, since it was made by Dwarves, which are the best at making anything that they decide to make. Anguirel, for being made of something not of this world. But then, I can't be certain of that, since not everything is written about the materials for all of those things.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 8, 2006)

Nope, not quite so obvious.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 23, 2006)

Ok, people...this thread has been dead far too long...where are all my "feminine" thinkers? (a clue, by the way)


----------



## YayGollum (May 24, 2006)

Hm. Well, I haven't been thinking about it at all. I was attempting to give other people a turn before I tried again. oh well. If it has anything to do with femininity ---> Nauglamir, for being a necklace, most commonly thought of as an accessory for lady folk? Nauglamir, for being worn by a lady? Aeglos, for being named after a flower, something which the female sorts are more popularly thought of as large fans of, at least compared to the male sorts?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 24, 2006)

Well, let's see....Yay, your Nauglamir answer is so verrrry close. Right thing, but I was hoping for which woman. Ah, well...for the sake of taking this thread forward, tag, you're it!


----------



## YayGollum (May 25, 2006)

What, you wished for me to write ---> Nauglamir, for being the only one worn by that Luthien character? I saw no need for such specificity, since none of the other things were owned by a lady, as far as I know. 

Anyways, a new one --->

Cottage Of Lost Play
Derndingle
Hall Of Fire 
Party Field
Ring Of Doom


----------



## Starbrow (May 26, 2006)

This may be too obvious, but is it the Ring of Doom because it's the only thing that's not a place where beings gather?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (May 28, 2006)

Starbrow said:


> This may be too obvious, but is it the Ring of Doom because it's the only thing that's not a place where beings gather?


Isn't that exactly what the Ring of Doom is though? Where the Valar gather to decide matters of great importance, hence doom? I could be entirely wrong here, sometimes I get things mixed up that were only actually called that in a certain draft or something but I thought...


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2006)

Okay if this guess is wrong than I'm going to smack myself for not thinking of this particual way of making an odd man out puzzle...


Is it 'Party Feild' becasue it was the only place that immortal beings never gathered?

Cottage Of Lost Play - elves were there
Derndingle - ents were here
Hall Of Fire - more stupid elves were here
Party Field - hobbits were here
Ring Of Doom - and elves and other immortal thingers were here

So since hobbits are mortal, and the party feild was their stomping ground....is anyone following my line of thought??


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 29, 2006)

The Ring of Doom, since no poetry was recited there (that we know of).


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2006)

All are horribly as well as horribly wrong. I muchly enjoyed the Firawyn person's answer, though.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 29, 2006)

I'll proceed shooting in the dark then:

Cottage of Lost Play for being the only one not found on the mainland.


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2006)

Wrong again, ithrynluin person. sorry about that. I'd leave the thread alone, but I just keep getting answers right.  Inform me when you need a hint.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 29, 2006)

Derndingle for consisting of only one word?

Obviously, I'm getting desperate, so a hint would be appreciated, at least on my part.


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2006)

No, as to your guess. That would be way to easy. As to the hint, even though they always turn out to be way too helpful ---> It has to do with what the place is for.


----------



## Firawyn (May 31, 2006)

YayGollum said:


> What, you wished for me to write ---> Nauglamir, for being the only one worn by that Luthien character? I saw no need for such specificity, since none of the other things were owned by a lady, as far as I know.
> 
> Anyways, a new one --->
> 
> ...



I coulnd't be the Ring of Doom simply becasue it is the only one that was an object, and all the others were places, could it?

Thanks Yay, I think I may use that later on....like three months from now after you guys forget!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 1, 2006)

Ha! Maybe after three years, but then, I read these trivia sorts of threads all the way through, when I am bored, sometimes. oh well. Your answer was wrong. Also, was the Ring Of Doom thing an object? An actual ring for a finger? I have never heard of such a thing. I figured that it was a meeting place for the Valar types. A bunch of thrones arranged in a circle. A floor with a pretty design. All made by Aule. Was I wrong? oh well.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2006)

YayGollum said:


> Ha! Maybe after three years, but then, I read these trivia sorts of threads all the way through, when I am bored, sometimes. oh well. Your answer was wrong. Also, was the Ring Of Doom thing an object? An actual ring for a finger? I have never heard of such a thing. I figured that it was a meeting place for the Valar types. A bunch of thrones arranged in a circle. A floor with a pretty design. All made by Aule. Was I wrong? oh well.




Gurr, you're right, sorry, I was thinking Ring of _Power_. I have no clue Yay. You've stumped me again. Let's have a bloody hint.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 2, 2006)

I already gave a hint, Firawyn person. Here it is ---> It has to do with what the place is for. I'd give another, but Yikes! Maybe after a bit of time. I might as well narrow it down to the things that have been guessed, though. 

Cottage Of Lost Play
Derndingle 
Party Field
Ring Of Doom


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 3, 2006)

Could it be the Party Field because it's just a regular field that's not usually used for parties?


----------



## ely (Jun 4, 2006)

Could it be the Party Field because all those others are places where beings come together and discuss serious things which usually have something to do with war or other serious things (although I have no idea what _Cottage of Lost Play_ is), but Party Field is for parties (dancing and drinking and all that good stuff)?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 4, 2006)

Neither guess is correct. Argh! I was going to make finer points as to why the guesses were wrong, but that makes finding the answer out way too easy. oh well.


----------



## ely (Jun 9, 2006)

All right, how about a guess opposite of my last one. I've been digging some information about the Cottage of Lost Play, and it seems more of a gathering place... so I'll guess the Ring of Doom because there councils were held and serious decisions made, but other were places where beings just came together and spent some quality time with each other.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 13, 2006)

Nope. You people keep mentioning gatherings. It has nothing to do with gatherings. Something else to do with what the place is used for. The Starbrow person seemed to have something closer to what the answer is, which probably isn't much help, but oh well.


----------



## ely (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd say Cottage Of Lost Play because it was a building whereas others were natural locations but since the Hall of Fire was a room, this couldn't be correct.

So I instead say Cottage Of Lost Play for it was someone's home as someone actually lived there. Now you can say that the Hall of Fire was Elrond's house but to that I tell that it was simply a room in Elrond's house and he did not live there, and nobody lived there for that matter, but only come together to talk and listen to poetry and songs.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 22, 2006)

Yay for the correct answer! Or at least close enough. The Cottage Of Lost Play, since it wasn't just for gatherings. It was used for plenty of other things. Have fun, ely person.


----------



## ely (Jun 26, 2006)

Umm... I can't really think of anything at the moment, so if anyone else wants to go, you'd be welcome to do so. However, if no one does, I'll try to come up with something in a couple of days.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 27, 2006)

I got it....he,he...this one might be hard... 


The Bridge of Khazad-dum
Helms Deep
The Houses of Healing
The Grey Havens
The Shire
The Forbidden Pool


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm guessing The Houses of Healing because it's the only one that's not in many ways a natural feature. This is probably too obvious, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 6, 2006)

nope, not even close


----------



## ely (Aug 12, 2006)

How about _The Forbidden Pool_ because Gandalf didn't go there..?

If that's wrong (and it probably is) can you tell me whether the answer is something about the places themselves, or about something that happened in those places.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 12, 2006)

Hummmm I'm going to modify the list a little bit, perhaps that will help.


Moria 
Helms Deep
The Houses of Healing
The Grey Havens
The Shire
The Forbidden Pool


HINT: It has to do with _who_ went to all of these places, except one, the odd man out...


----------



## ely (Aug 14, 2006)

Sam and Frodo didn't go to Helm's Deep. Aragorn didn't go to the Forbidden Pool. Then again, I can't remember him going to the Grey Havens either.

Hmm... can't think of anyone else being to all those places save one..


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 14, 2006)

Ely: I'm going to give you one of those 'you can't possibally not get it now' hints (esp. since you're just so good at this freakin' game.


When I said it's about who went to all those places, save the one, what I meant by who was 'what people group'....

You can't not get this one now Ely.


----------



## ely (Aug 14, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> You can't not get this one now Ely.



Wanna bet?  

Anyway, how about Helm's Deep since no Hobbit went there?


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 15, 2006)

BINGO! Go girly.


----------



## ely (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh, goodies.    

Fëanor
Gorlim the Unhappy
Maeglin
Mim
Ungoliant


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 18, 2006)

...

Feanor? Since he's ummm, was the only guy that ever had good intentions. 

I give up.


----------



## ely (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh, I'm sure they all had good intentions at one point, except perhaps Ungoliant. So no, that's not it.  

But don't give up yet! That's not fun at all!


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 18, 2006)

ely said:


> Oh, goodies.
> 
> Fëanor
> Gorlim the Unhappy
> ...



My first guess is Ungoliant, because she was the only one to never become a traitor to her own kind.


----------



## ely (Aug 19, 2006)

That's not it, although you're on the right trail. And I figured that Ungoliant betrayed Melkor when she tried to take the Silmarils from him.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Aug 20, 2006)

Ungoliant because she's the only one that survived her betrayal? All the others were slain by those they betrayed...


----------



## ely (Aug 20, 2006)

> Ungoliant because she's the only one that survived her betrayal? All the others were slain by those they betrayed...



Good guess. Wrong, but still good. And not all the others were slain by those they betrayed, Fëanor and Gorlim the Unhappy were both killed by Morgoth, although they all did get themselves slain.


----------



## ely (Aug 29, 2006)

Need a hint? Hmm... let me think. 

Well, what connects all those people/creatures, is that they have all betrayed someone. And the answer has something to do with their betrayal. 

Not much of a hint, I suppose. But can't think of anything better right now.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 18, 2007)

Well, I cannot think of an answer. 

Is ely around? Perhaps she could provide another hint?

If not, we can move on.


----------



## ely (May 18, 2007)

I'm still around (read: I'm still getting notifications). But if you preferred moving on, I'd be okay with that.  

If you don't prefer moving on, here's the hint: Think about their behaviour _after_ the betrayal.


----------



## YayGollum (May 18, 2007)

I am having trouble with remembering when Feanor or Mim ever betrayed anyone. They were good guys. But oh well. As to how these other three acted after their betrayals, I would go with Ungoliant never had the chance to regret hers. She betrayed poor Mel, then ran off and ended up eating herself, but only maybe. No reason to think that she did something wrong, besides maybe that she should have betrayed Mel while they were still in Valinor.


----------



## ely (May 20, 2007)

Feanor betrayed Fingolfin when he burned the ships and Mim somehow betrayed Turin. I think. Feel free to argue.

As to the answer, you're close, but try thinking in the (exact) opposite direction.


----------



## YayGollum (May 20, 2007)

Hm. I shall argue. Have I betrayed you if I pushed you off of some train tracks to save you from an oncoming train? No, even though I intentionally shoved you hard enough to give you some scrapes on the ground, I figured that you'd enjoy living more than walking on the tracks, which was the only pleasure you had been thinking about, at the time. Same with the superly admirable Feanor leaving a bunch of whiny Noldor types back in Valinor. He knew that they didn't really want to go, and if they stayed, they probably would have had a lot more fun, anyways. 

Mim never betrayed anyone, either. He was actually very selflessly attempting to save the lives of his family. A bunch of Orcs captured him and ordered him to take them to his hiding spot. He wasn't thinking of the free-loading Turin elfbane and his cohorts, and even if he had, what did he owe them? Besides a bill for services rendered.

I'd have to come back later to make another guess, though. The exact opposite of my last guess would be which character really regretted his betrayal? Or which one regretted his betrayal the most, since I know that more than one regretted it. I am not such a large expert on regretting things. I am the greatest. Always making good decisions. Also, I am not so good at coming up with new questions, so I'll give others a chance.


----------



## ely (May 21, 2007)

And I shall argue back if you don't mind. Good example with the train, by the way, and probably better than the one I'm going to give now. Let's suppose we decided to go on a bycicle ride together, but when I get to my bicycle, I see that someone has pricked its tyres and some old lady nearby informs me that it was you and later you rode away on your bike. Now, isn't it normal for me to feel hurt and betrayed and angry? So perhaps you went to some bad place or were going to ride too fast for me anyway, or perhaps something terrible would have happened to me if I'd come, and by your action you did save my life. But isn't it right to say that you did betray me? You certainly did it from my point of view. And you hurt my bike, too. 

As to Mim, you might have a point there. One of Turin's men did kill his son, so he might have some right to take revenge. Even though Turin was sorry and everything. 

Hmm, I'm sure more than one of them may have regretted their betrayal, but the answer is not so much about regret but what comes with regret. Or something like that. Or perhaps you should still think about regret because you might get too confused otherwise.

Oh, please do try to make the correct guess, Yay. Your puzzles are always so much fun!


----------



## YayGollum (May 21, 2007)

Well, okay, fine. So Feanor did betray them from their point of view. But I figure betrayal to be something that you'd have to intend. He wasn't thinking of inconveniencing them. He knew that there would be plenty of fighting in Middle Earth, and even though he wasn't such a large fan of staying in Valinor, he'd know that they would be plenty capable of going back and living sickeningly peaceful lives. They weren't loyal enough for him. They certainly betrayed him, in his brain, but he's too cool to let it get to him.  

Another answer! ---> Even though it's too obvious ---> Gorlim, because his regret actually became part of his name.


----------



## ely (May 22, 2007)

Well, I guess it's all subjective. How nasty. But if I'd go a bit further with the Feanor topic, I'd say he betrayed all elves by bringing forth the murder of an elf by another elf. And for some reason, I can't quite believe that when he was doing the killing and burning then he was actually thinking "I can't really take Fingolfin and his elves with me. There will be lots of killing and battling there, and he would be much happier here, and perhaps this killing and burning isn't very nice, but if it saves the life of my brother-dear, then I'm willing to do it." Feanor was a genius, I admit it. But like all geniuses, insanity was never that far from him. And to be corrupted by his own creation... ironic, but it shows that Melkor wasn't the only evil there. 

Hmm, I think I've digressed a bit. I never really thought about that with Gorlim and his name, so obviously it can't be the answer. Ah, perhaps I should just let someone post something else, since they don't seem very intent on guessing this one.


----------



## ely (May 26, 2007)

Ah, I think it's time to let someone else post a new riddle. 
...as I'm kind of starting to doubt my own logic about this one...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 26, 2007)

Well, how about you give us the answer then...


----------



## ely (May 26, 2007)

Well, how about me not giving you the answer... how about this unanswered riddle bothering you for the rest of your lives... how about this remaining the Great Mystery of the Thread... how about you not thinking that my riddle does the same thing as a vacuum-cleaner... how about me stop talking now...


----------



## YayGollum (May 26, 2007)

Argh!

Ack!

Garn!

Eh, oh well. I shall continue to guess at what the answer to your Odd Dude Out thing was whenever I attempt to answer somebody else's. Anyways, I won't be the first to bring in a new one. I wish to wait until I have read that The Children Of Hurin book.


----------



## ely (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm having a really great day.  So I'll give you a few clues, apologize for my earlier rambling, and... wish you all sunshine and hedgehogs!  

Well, the truth is that since it was such a long time ago when I first posted this puzzle, I sort of forgot what the answer was. Only that I thought I didn't forget, I thought I still remembered, but I remembered a bit wrong. Sorry. Anyway, forget about the regret theme, although the answer does have a little bit to do with it. Also, let me edit the list of names a bit.

Fëanor
Gorlim the Unhappy
Maeglin
Ungoliant

Okay, no Mim anymore because I shouldn't have put him there in the first place. And it's not because what Yay said, it's because I went and read a bit about Mim, and well...  

Now, try to concentrate on the behaviour of these characters after their "betrayal" (the quotation marks in case you don't think some of them betrayed anyone). Don't think what they did, think what they _could_ have done.  Or perhaps couldn't?

And sorry for my rambling in my last post. I probably wasn't having a good day then. 

And now, all I have to do is wish you sunshine & hedgehogs and wait for the answer.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 9, 2007)

Um, Feanor was the only one to do much of significance after his so-called betrayal? His death (or disappearance, in Ungoliant's case) had nothing to do with his so-called betrayal? Am not certain. Gorlim the Unhappy was the only one to painted in a not so evil sort of light? His reputation was that he was Unhappy about his betrayal. None of those others are given much of a chance at forgiveness, at least by way of the readers, it seems.


----------



## ely (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm tempted to give it to you just for the effort you're making. Everyone else seems to have given up.

Oh well. Helpful hints... helpful hints... hmm... what's the fourth dimension? Or something you don't have when you are in a hurry... 

And then combine this with making amends. 

... I wonder if I'm making any sense at all...


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 2, 2007)

Um, Gorlim the Unhappy didn't have time to make amends, then? Or was your hint a bit more subtle than that? They killed him before he could really do much besides regret it. What some might call a betrayal by Feanor the greatest could have had some attempted amends. The guy had time before he poofed away. Maeglin had plenty of time to feel some regret and make some amends. Ungoliant could have felt bad about scaring poor Mel and trying to eat those silmarils. Poor Mel. If only they had remained great friends.


----------



## ely (Aug 3, 2007)

Wheeee! I did make some sense. And now I can give it to you not only for your effort but for the correct answer as well.  That was exactly what I had in mind, Gorlim had no time to make amends. I think he would have done something, if he had had the time, as he seemed to regret his betrayal most, and not because it got him killed. Of course, we don't know it for sure, since he didn't have time.

As to poor Mel and Ungie, I think her destiny was a big waste. A great waste of cool evil. I like spiders. 

Okay, your turn. If you hadn't realized that by now already.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 7, 2007)

Got it. An evil question. Not normally would I contemplate regret or attempting to make amends. Craziness. 

Here you go --->

The evil thief Bilbo Baggins
Eru
The evil torturer Gandalf
Tulkas
The WitchKing


----------



## ely (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm. No one else wants to play? 


Hmm. Let's see. Anyway. My first guess would be Tulkas. Don't know why. Just got the feeling when I was reading the list. Maybe because he's not evil? Probably not that easy. Let me consider Eru. He didn't really do much, so... He liked music. Bilbo liked music. I've got some vague memory that Tulkas sang, as well. Wait, he was a Valar, of course he sang. Gandalf... feels like he would enjoy a good tune, as well. So WitchKing because he was not a music-lover? Eru because he was the boss and no one told him what to do? Too obvious. Eru because he didn't have a definite shape (I think)? Bilbo because he had hairy feet? It's probably not Eru. Or if it is, then for a very obscure reason. Hmm. Can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 26, 2007)

None of those are correct. None really seemed to be going in the correct direction. Also, yes. ---> Dang. More should show up.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 26, 2007)

Eru, because he didn't have to fight anyone.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, Eru fought something, at least in a way. Don't you remember the battle of the bands before the beginning of time? The only one who was ever forced to fight would be the WitchKing. *sniff* Poor little dude. Free will sucked away. Ah, anyways, no. Incorrect.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 27, 2007)

Does it have anything at all to do with being last? Gandalf I think was the last of the Istari to land in Middle-earth, Tulkas the last of the Valar to enter into Arda. Maybe there is something in that? Wasn't Bilbo always last in line in the Hobbit? And he was the last to join Thorin 's company. Not sure about the other two mind you. The Witch-king was I think the first Ringwraith to die, but Eru was the *first* cosmologically speaking. Hmm... I'll say Eru then, because all the others were the last in someway.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 28, 2007)

But you never pointed out how the WitchKing was the last at anything. What? Coming in last place in the standings of the Ringwraith survival scores during the War Of The Ring? Anyways, no, that is also incorrect. Nothing to do with being the first or last at anything.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 28, 2007)

Bilbo, because he's the only not of other-worldly origin and/or undead.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh!! They all have beard except for Bilbo. Gandalf had a beard, The Witchking had a beard I think, Tulkas had a beard, Eru, of course, has a big bushy white one... but Bilbo doesn't!!


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 28, 2007)

Craziness, both of those answers. Not of the other-worldy or undead sorts? I would have chosen one or the other. Or mayhaps tossed in something not known for any sort of magicalness, I guess. Anyways, does that The Silmarillion book specify that the evil torturer Gandalf was poofed into being out in the Void? As far as I know, he could have been born in the Shire, and that's why he enjoys heading back there all of the time.

Towards the beard thing, I don't remember if we were told that the WitchKing had a beard. An invisible beard, magically sustained, actually just a bit of dust, but still any sort of beard. Still not the answer looked for. About time for a hint?


----------



## Turgon (Aug 31, 2007)

Can we have a clue now please?

This is doing my head in. Something tells me that if I could figure out what is different between Eru and Tulkas I might have a better idea, and something tells me not. I did think that maybe it was something to do with sparing lives. Bilbo spares Gollum, Eru spares the dwarves, The Witchking spares Wormtongue. But that's as far as I got with it...


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 31, 2007)

Check out my second post following my question. Mess around with the lines that could be drawn from the logic to be found there. Which, I guess, informs you that it'll have to do with Eru, battles of bands, the WitchKing, or free will. All of my hints are too easy. *runs away*


----------



## ely (Sep 1, 2007)

WitchKing because he was the only one who was killed? WitchKing because he went through a serious metamorphosis? Eru because he never killed anyone? 

I really like the free will issue but I'm not getting anything from it. WitchKing did have free will at one point. 

Ah, never mind. Let someone else guess it right. I'm lousy at coming up with new puzzles anyway.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 2, 2007)

Aw, come on, ely person. That's my excuse. Anyways, none of those answers were correct. But then, wasn't Eru the dude who wiped Numenor off of the map? Or did he merely order the Valar types to do it for him?


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 2, 2007)

Eru, because he's really the only one with a free will, having invented the concept.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 2, 2007)

Only the inventor of free will really gets to use the stuff? If you were the one to dole the stuff out, the kind you hand to others isn't as complete as yours? oh well. Incorrect.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmph, am I at least in the ballpark?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, how about the Witch-King because he's the only one who had his free will taken from him? (since everyone else has been so kind to make that obvious to me, though heaven only knows whether it's right )


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, that's close enough, I guess, Hobbit-GalRosie person. What I was thinking of was that the WitchKing was the only one who couldn't choose when to be invisible or not. Always stuck that way. Poor little dude. All of those charisma points on his character sheet for nothing!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 3, 2007)

Ah! That is a sneaksy and clever puzzle. Of course I should have known to expect no less. 

Though I don't actually recall Gandalf being able to turn invisible...but I guess as the Maia Olórin (sp?) he could so my memory is kind of irrelevant.

Túrin
Morgoth
Aragorn
Dwalin
Gandalf

Okay, this is a pretty sneaky, mean one, or I believe it is anyway (I've been wrong before ). But everything I came up with at first was so horrendously obvious! It's like, well, if you put those two people in a list together the one thing they have in common pops out so much you can't help noticing who doesn't fit...so I decided to go with something that you kind of have to think a bit like me to get...and that's as big a challenge as you can get, lol. But it is still objectively true, of course, to the very best of my knowledge...just not something a lot of people think about much (and I guess that's a bit of a hint already )...I'll stop babbling and let you get to guessing. Do someone let me know if and when you need a hint...I'll start thinking of one now.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 9, 2007)

That's really hard, and kind of confuseling. However I do like a challenge, as long as it isn't too tough... 

The most obvious choice is Dwalin, as all the others have been known by other names?

Most likely not correct given your clues?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 9, 2007)

Turgon said:


> That's really hard, and kind of confuseling. However I do like a challenge, as long as it isn't too tough...
> 
> The most obvious choice is Dwalin, as all the others have been known by other names?
> 
> Most likely not correct given your clues?



Ack! Like I said, I've been wrong before. This was more obvious than I thought. I was indeed thinking of peoples that had many names. I suppose I should have tried to think of someone who was a bit less conspicuous in having only one. *headdesk* 'Twas hard enough for me to think of someone I was sure wasn't called something else, though. Ah well. No use picking it apart now. You're up, milord.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 10, 2007)

Brilliant! I got one right! Took a bit of thinking as well, so don't be too hard on yourself Rosie.

Anyway here we go again:

Húrin
Túrin
Tuor
Barahir
Beren


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I'll make a guess, but it's probably not right. Is it Hurin because he was the only one held captive by Morgoth?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 2, 2007)

No, Starbrow, it isn't Hurin. Actually this is trickier than I first thought, so I'll give you another name.

Denethor.

Still looking for the odd one out of course...


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Oct 7, 2007)

Turgon said:


> Denethor.



And how much help is that, when there are like three people of that name in the Tolkien canon? Two Stewards of Gondor and the Elf of Gondolin they're named for, I think? lol. Sorry. Just being nit-picky because it randomly amused me. Carry on. I'm not gonna guess this time 'cause I'm not getting much computer time anymore, and not feeling well and stuff...


----------



## Turgon (Oct 7, 2007)

Well considering you almost got the answer there I think it helped a little...


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 8, 2007)

Ooh, that was a big hint. Is it Tuor because he was not a steward of Gondor?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 8, 2007)

Well done Starbrow! That's it. Tuor is the odd one out, as all the others were Stewards of Gondor, presumably named after their First Age counterparts.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's my list. Good luck.

Arwen
Rose Cotton
Dora Baggins
Aredhel
Silmarien


----------



## Turgon (Oct 10, 2007)

I think Rose Cotton might be the odd one out, as all the others had two siblings. 

Arwen had two brothers, Elladan and Elrohir. 
Dora Baggins had two brothers, Drogo and Dudo.
Aredhel had two brothers, Fingon and the mighty Turgon.
Silmarien had a sister and a brother, Isilme and Meneldur.
Rose Cotton on the other hand has four brothers - Tolman, Wilcome, Bowman and Carl.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 10, 2007)

Very clever, Turgon, but not the answer I was looking for.
Your answer was in the ballpark; it has to do with family.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Starbrow said:


> Here's my list. Good luck.
> 
> Arwen
> Rose Cotton
> ...



My guess is Aredhel, because that's the only one not related to a Ring Bearer.


Arwen was Galadriel's granddaughter, who bore Nenya.

Rosie Cotten was married to Sam Gamgee, who bore the One Ring for a time.

Dora Baggins was Frodo's aunt, and he was another bearer of the One Ring.

Silmarien inherited the Ring of Barahir from Tar-Elendil, from who she decended.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 29, 2007)

Interesting theory, but, sorry, no, that is not the answer. It kind of has more to do with who is not in the family.


----------



## Turgon (Nov 19, 2007)

Well...

Dora Baggins is the only one with no children?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 20, 2007)

You almost have it. Dora is the right person, but that's not quite the reason I was looking for. It was pretty close though. Good luck.


----------



## Turgon (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think Dora was ever married, so could that be the answer? Dora is the only one to never take a husband?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 20, 2007)

You got it! She's the only female I could find with no evidence of being married. 

It's your turn now to come up with some clues.


----------



## Turgon (Nov 21, 2007)

Hehe... that took some time to get...

Hmm... now let me think.

Narsil
Sting 
Orcrist
Aranrúth
Ringil


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 26, 2007)

Turgon said:


> Hehe... that took some time to get...
> 
> Hmm... now let me think.
> 
> ...



Orcrist, because it was not born by more than one person?


----------



## Turgon (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry Firawyn... that's not it!


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 28, 2007)

Narcil because it was the only one forged by a dwarf?


----------



## Turgon (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep, you got it! You're up Firawen.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh! Wow. I'm so proud of myself. I actually got one! Okay, here's your next list. 



Pippin 
Eomer
Arwen
Sam
Gil-galad
Elrond


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 13, 2007)

GUYS! Hey, where'd you go? Guess already...it's not _that_ hard....(it's not _that_ easy either!)


----------



## Turgon (Jan 20, 2008)

Mmm... sounds like a challenge to me. I shall have to engage my kind of brain thingies. For nay... I shall not be defeatened.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay, you can start guessing now! lol

Reposting the list so it's on this page guys:


Pippin 
Eomer 
Arwen 
Sam 
Gil-galad 
Elrond


(Now I just have to remember what the answer was!)


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 21, 2008)

Let's get the obvious ones out of the way.
Arwen because she's a female.
Gilgald because he's dead by the time of the War of the Ring and because he's the only full elf.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 22, 2008)

Neither nor.

Keep trying!


----------



## Starflower (Jan 23, 2008)

hmm..
I will hazard a guess here:

Gil-galad cause he didn't take part in the War of the Ring (being that he died 3000 years earlier)


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 23, 2008)

Humm....nope. 


(Oh, and I have remembered what my answer was!)


----------



## Starflower (Jan 24, 2008)

hmmm..

nothing to lose by guessing.. 

so, Gil-galad as he's the only one who died untimely (that is, not when he was old)


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 24, 2008)

He,he. Gilgalad may not have been old by elven standards I suppose.

Sorry, not the right answer.


----------



## Turgon (Mar 4, 2008)

Is the answer that Arwen is the only one never to visit Mordor? I know Pippin and Eomer only knocked on the front door so to speak... but I reckon it still counts. I once went to Holland via Belgium - just crossed the border and never got out of the car... But I still crossed it off my places to visit.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 7, 2008)

Nope, not it.

Hints:


The correct name has already been guessed.
The answer is not in how the characters are connected to each other, but rather how all but the "odd man out" are connected to an outside character/source.


I hope that didn't give in away to easily but on the other hand I do...I'm ready to be guessing again...not waiting!


----------



## Turgon (May 16, 2008)

Can we have another clue Firawyn? Maybe what this outside character/source could be? It's a bloomin' hard one.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 16, 2008)

Arwen because she never took part in any battles involving the ring? Or any battles period . . . 

Gil-Gilad because he never married. . . as far as I know all the others did.

Or Gil-Gilad because everyone else on the list met everyone else on the list except him . . .


----------



## Firawyn (May 19, 2008)

No.

No.

No.


Okay, I'm going to practically give it away here - because I'm ready for a new list. 

HINT: The odd man out is the odd man out because he never swore and oath to a country that all the others did. 

Comon' guys, I can't make it any plainer without giving you the answer outright.


----------



## Echo (May 20, 2008)

Sam? He never swore an oath to anyone or anything except for Frodo.


----------



## Firawyn (May 20, 2008)

Almost there Echo - yes, it's Sam, but look closer at the hint, and try to figure out why.


----------



## YayGollum (May 20, 2008)

Hm? From what I have read, that is the first time that the evil sam has been guessed as the odd one out. I was trying to figure out how it could be Arwen or Gil-galad, since you, Firawyn person, wrote that the correct person had already been guessed a while ago. Argh! oh well. Was it guessed in a Private Message to you or something?  Anyways, the only country that I could come up with would be Gondor, even though I don't remember reading the actual oath-givings of each of those characters. But then, I don't want to do the next Odd Dude Out thing. *hides*


----------



## Firawyn (May 21, 2008)

You're right Yay. It's Sam, because he was the only one who never swore and oath to the Realm of Gondor.

* Pippin - Swore an oath to Gondor through Denethor.
* Eomer - Swore an oath to Gondor through his office and loyalty to Gondor.
* Arwen - Swore and oath to Gondor though her marriage to King Aragorn.
* Sam - ODD MAN OUT
* Gil-galad - Swore an oath to Gondor during the Last Alligence 
* Elrond - Also swore an oath to Gondor during the Last Alligence.


Since Yay doesn't want to do it, Echo is next, being almost right in that last post.

Go for it m'dear.


----------



## Illuin (Jul 14, 2008)

Hope I’m not being pushy here, but it‘s been a while, so can I give it a go?


Turin
Tuor
Turgon
Tulkas
Thingol


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 14, 2008)

Thingol because he met Aragorn?


----------



## Illuin (Jul 14, 2008)

That would be a negative.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 14, 2008)

Tulkas, because he is neither elven nor man?


----------



## Illuin (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Prince, good to see you again.... but that is a negatory


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, fine. I was reminded of this, my favorite game. I gots to get the most obvious one out of the way.

Thingol, because he doesn't have a ---> U.

Probably not. But it is quite obvious. Why didn't you put them in alphabetical order? *cringes*

Another guess ---> Tuor, the only one not known for his stupidity?


----------



## Turgon (Jul 30, 2008)

They were all really tall? Except for maybe Turin who could have been a bit stumpy like his old dad...


----------



## Illuin (Jul 31, 2008)

.............................

Dig! This ain't just brushing sand away. Turgon....shame on you!


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 31, 2008)

Tulkas was the only one to see all three Silmarils in one place. Tulkas never visited the Halls Of Mandos. Why is Tulkas there? Thingol doesn't get a single fight scene? Sure, he shows up and acts like he wants to help out against Carcharoth, then he stood there like a sap when some Dwarf gutted him. Tulkas was in no way touched by the awesome of Eol?


----------



## Illuin (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I did say dig; but you don’t have to dig up your entire backyard .


----------



## Illuin (Jul 31, 2008)

OK....Think Spouse


----------



## Turgon (Jul 31, 2008)

Spouses eh?

Let's see if we can't get any closer.

Turin married Niniel who was amongst other things his sister and a human lass to boot.

Tuor married Idril daughter of Turgon who was a Noldor maid.

Turgon married Elenwe of the Vanyar who died crossing the Great Ice.

Tulkas married Nessa the dancing sister of Orome.

Thingol married Melian the Maia.

Doesn't help much really...

Um... Turin was the only one to marry a mortal?


----------



## Illuin (Jul 31, 2008)

> _by Turgon_
> _Let's see if we can't get any closer._
> 
> _Turin married Niniel who was amongst other things his sister and a human lass to boot._
> ...


 

*Caution* Gigantinormous hint:

*"Turgon married Elenwe of the Vanyar who died crossing the Great Ice."*


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a complete stab in the dark from me, but Turgon, 'cos his spouse died?
I haven't really been following this, but I thought I'd give it a go...


----------



## Illuin (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmmmm. Do I have to give away the answer? Arrrgh; this thread has far more difficult ones than this .


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jul 31, 2008)

Aye, but all the clever people left!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 31, 2008)

Turgon was the only one with a wife who left him and died a "natural death" (if you call freezing to death natural)?


----------



## Illuin (Jul 31, 2008)

Think of where some have been….or maybe where some; or one; has NEVER been .


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 31, 2008)

Argh! Have you no patience? I was close to figuring it out, yo. I am fairly certain that I know the answer now, but I don't have a good idea for a new one, at the moment, so I'll give it to the next person, who will easily be able to figure it out now.


----------



## Illuin (Jul 31, 2008)

Indeed then, Sir Gollum…….what is thy answer? _Tick-Tock…Tick-Tock_….


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jul 31, 2008)

Haha.. So are we all playing the waiting game cos you can't think of the next one? 

Yay's gonna learn us patience whether we want it or not!
Hehe!



Illuin said:


> Indeed then, Sir Gollum…….what is thy answer? _Tick-Tock…Tick-Tock_….



This thread should blatantly have it's own music! 
Tense choral singing, methinks!


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 31, 2008)

Hm? No, I was attempting to write that I am pretty sure that I know the answer, due to too many hints given too quickly, but that I would leave the guessing and coming up with new questions to the next person. But, okay, fine. I would guess that the answer is Turgon, for having a wife who never visited that Middle-Earth place. Mayhaps I am incorrect and was merely going for the most obvious thing that popped into my brain after too many hints.


----------



## Illuin (Jul 31, 2008)

_Obi-Wan has taught you well. Indeed you are powerful, as the Emperor has foreseen._


Turgon is the only one who was wedded to someone who never once set foot in Middle-Earth……_ever_.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 31, 2008)

Hm. I should watch all six Star Wars movies one of these days (and the Ewok films? No, just leave that for another day). I still have the old versions of the original trilogy, too. But then, if I'm already watching the newer films, I should be able to live through watching the added stuff in the old ones. But then again, if I am to visit joy, should I not watch each film in as untainted a manner as possible? 

Anyone can take the next question. I'll be thinking one up, though, for the next time or for if it takes everyone else a long time, for some reason.

I'll smush these two posts together later, but here is something that I rustled up:

Black
Blue
Grey
Red
White

More than one answer could be thought up for this, but I think that I can argue the wrong answers away.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, if you consider Sauron the "black" wizard then you could make it that there is a wizard for every color except red. . . . 

But I don't think that is what you meant.

I think it might be mountains. There is a Red Horn, Celebdil the white and Fanuidhol the grey . . . let's see, blue and black. . . Ered Luin being the blue mountains, so I say Black is the Odd Man Out.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 1, 2008)

I wasn't thinking of Sauron as a black wizard. He was always just some creepy magical being. The other wizards were humans or at least pretending to be. I was thinking of the Mouth of Sauron or the WitchKing. 

But you were correct about the mountains. Black was the odd dude out because of that, except that I was thinking of The Blue, Grey, and White Mountains, plus the Redhorn. I was unaware of the Silvertine and Cloudyhead being written of as white and grey, but it could make sense. 

Also, see? People rushing me, they get easy questions!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 1, 2008)

I only guess on easy ones so that's okay with me. 

Speaking of easy ones. . .

Dior 
Turgon
Elrond
Eol
Eomund


I think this one is pretty easy, but there are probably some complicated answers to it too that I haven't thought of.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry I rushed you Yay.....but I waited for over a week 

But... what about......

_"But above this gate, and behind it even to the mountains, he piled the thunderous towers of Thangorodrim, that were made of the ash and slag of his subterranean furnaces, and the vast refuse of his tunnellings. *They were black* and desolate and exceedingly lofty; and smoke issued from their tops, dark and foul upon the northern sky."_
The Silmarillion. Of Beleriand and Its Realms_ _


Ok HLG; to get the obvious out of the way (even though it's never the obvious ).

Eomund; the only one without any Elf blood?


----------



## Turgon (Aug 1, 2008)

Was it Dior as he was the only one to start his own fashion house?


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL! Turgon...*snickers*

*snarl* Illuin, always with the stealing of answerses...


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2008)

Do I have to answer no to Turgon's answer?


Um, no, Turgon, that wasn't it.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 2, 2008)

I think Eol is the odd one out - though I'm not quite sure why.

He was the only one who never had a daughter? He was also the only one whose descendants never became kings?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2008)

He never had a daughter is correct. Told you it was easy.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay here's mine: not quite sure how easy or hard it might be.

*Aragorn
Beleg
Grima
Thorin
Turin*


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2008)

Well I was going to Say Turin because the others all had cool nicknames

Aragorn-Elfstone
Beleg-Strongbow
Grima-Wormtongue
Thorin-Oakenshield

But I suppose Turambar also sort of counts. It's different because A. You never hear it in common tongue and B. It's technically an alias not a nickname . . . so that still could be it.

That said, Aragorn was the only one not to die a violent death.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 3, 2008)

You're kind of close with the name thing Elgee - just not quite there.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe Turin because he’s the only one who personally changed his name? Well, there was Strider.



Aragorn-Elfstone
Beleg-Strongbow
Grima-Wormtongue
Thorin-Oakenshield
Turin-Mormegil (Blacksword)

Grima - Because his nickname doesn’t refer to a weapon? (though I guess the tongue could be considered a weapon if you are Glaurung)


----------



## Turgon (Aug 3, 2008)

I think I'm going to give you that one Illuin - although my thoughts were more along the line of them being named after something they carried rather than specifically weapons. Beleg his bow, Aragorn (Elessar) the Elfstone, Thorin after the oaken club he used as a shield during the Battle of Azanulbizar, Turin (Mormegil) after the Blacksword. Grima on the other hand was named after a personal 'inner' trait-thingy.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok; creatures:

Thorondor
Ungoliant
Huan
Carcharoth
Draugluin


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, Thorondor is the only one who can fly. . .
Ungoliant the only female
Thorondor the only one in the "Hobbit."


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2008)

Very good observations indeed; but nada.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Ok; creatures:
> 
> Thorondor
> Ungoliant
> ...



Carcharoth for being the only one who is a son of someone else on the list. Thorondor for never (as far as I know) coming into contact with Sauron. 
Ungoliant for not being involved in any way with the Lay of Luthien.


Just running everything up the flag pole and seeing if anyone salutes it.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow, you are sharp HLG .




> Ungoliant for not being involved in any way with the Lay of Luthien.


 

You’re up


PS - I salute you .


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 3, 2008)

I think it's Carcharoth?

The others could all talk and were more than 'regular' creatures (Carcharoth of course wasn't regular after being manipulated by Morgoth, though)

EDIT: Woops! HLG got the win while I was typing


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2008)

Denethor 
Frodo
Saruman 
Aragorn
Pippin


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmmm….Saruman is the only Maia……Frodo was permitted and welcomed in the Undying Lands….hmmm; must get the obvious out of the way.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 3, 2008)

Frodo son of Drogo ... Aragorn son of Arathorn ...

Saruman is the only one who is son of none


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2008)

Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, Denethor is certainly the only one of the bunch to commit suicide.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 4, 2008)

Frodo is the only one who didn't gaze into a Palantir.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 4, 2008)

Denethor is probably the only one who never visited the Shire?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 4, 2008)

Turgon said:


> Frodo is the only one who didn't gaze into a Palantir.




Turgon got it. Good guesses all.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 5, 2008)

Next up:

_Saruman
Aragorn
Gandalf
Bilbo
Legolas_


----------



## Illuin (Aug 5, 2008)

Perhaps my memory is failing me; but was Legolas ever mentioned visiting the Shire? I can't recall...unless he passed through returning to the West.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 6, 2008)

Not the answer I am looking for Illuin...


----------



## Illuin (Aug 6, 2008)

How about Bilbo? All but him had immortality or were blessed with long life naturally; whereas Bilbo’s life was artificially lengthened by the One Ring.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 6, 2008)

Much more mundane that that Illuin. I'd like to give you hint: but then there is no smoke without fire eh?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 6, 2008)

How about Aragorn? He’s the only one who had a babe .


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 6, 2008)

Legolas was the only one who didn't smoke.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 6, 2008)

Correct Elgee. You're up.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 6, 2008)

Gondor 
The Lonely Mountain
Mirkwood
Shire
Rohan

k, this might be a little bit easy.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 6, 2008)

The Shire - as there was no King?

Gondor - had a Human King.
The Lonely Mountain - Dwarven king
Mirkwood - Even King
Rohan - also had a Human King


----------



## Illuin (Aug 6, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _Mirkwood - *Even* King_


 
I personally thought the King of Mirkwood was a bit _Odd_


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 6, 2008)

Good guess, but I'm afraid incorrect . . .


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 7, 2008)

Do we need hints? I'm having a hard time thinking of hints that aren't too obvious.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 8, 2008)

> by HLGStrider
> _Do we need hints? I'm having a hard time thinking of hints that aren't too obvious._


Well, I’m just not seeing it; probably because I’m going too far here. But I just ain’t gettin' this one. At first I was thinking Mirkwood; because it’s name was changed (it was formerly Greenwood the Great); but then I realized Rohan was once Calenardhon; so that theory was squashed. Then I thought of Gondor and_ Nimloth the Fair;_ and said; “maybe Gondor has the only tree that comes from a land that no longer exists”. But then I remembered the Mallorns in Lothlórien, and the one in the Shire. So, I guess to make a long story short….maybe a slight hint would be helpful .


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 8, 2008)

It has to do with particular citizens of each place.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe The Lonely Mountain; because there is more of a melting pot of citizens?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 8, 2008)

Stress Particular citizens, meaning a very few. Some only one, from each place, that did something.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 8, 2008)

Was there not a messenger from _Rohan_ at Rivendell for the forming of the fellowship?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 8, 2008)

A little more complex than I had in mind but close enough.

There was no citizen of Rohan within the fellowship is what I had in mind.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 8, 2008)

Rohan, as no one there ever bore a Ring of Power??






...I think.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome, thanks HLG for my first win  

Lets try this out!

Boromir
Merry
Ulmo
Gandalf
Gimli


----------



## Turgon (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it something to do with boats and ships?

Boromir was layed to rest in a boat and sent down the the Sea.
Merry was a Brandybuck and so liked messing around in boats.
Gandalf came to Middle-earth in a ship.
Gimli left Middle-earth in one.
Which would leave Ulmo as the odd one out - as Vala of the Sea - he wouldn't really need one...


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Turgon,

Great thinking! You are on the right track as it is something that these people did or didn't do in Tolkien's writing that sets that person apart from the group

Any other takers?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 10, 2008)

Boromir had never been to The Grey Havens.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 10, 2008)

The only thing I could think of is the seemingly too obvious 'Ulmo Never saw the ring."


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 10, 2008)

Or Ulmo, as he was not a member of the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 10, 2008)

Nope, Nope, Nope, sorry 

4 of the 5 have done something in Tolkien's tales that one hasn't, but it's much less significant than the ring


----------



## Illuin (Aug 10, 2008)

Ulmo is the only one who has never taken the life of any living thing.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 11, 2008)

Being that he is a Vala and all, it is very possible Ulmo has never eaten or slept.


Merry was the only one who ever got married?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 11, 2008)

All great ideas, but nope  

When should I reveal the answer?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 11, 2008)

I say hints before total surrender.
Begs for hints. How pathetic.

Ulmo never died?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 11, 2008)

It's something relating to battles


----------



## Illuin (Aug 11, 2008)

Uh oh! Could it really be that easy? Boromir was the only one to die in battle? 



*PS *- Though the ever long debate still goes on whether the Valar (other than Morgoth) actually participated in battle. I myself believe they did (and there was the Utumno thing).

So yeah; I'll stay with that one for now.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 12, 2008)

Merry? As he was the only one to ever get married...assuming my memory is correct on this matter...


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 12, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> Being that he is a Vala and all, it is very possible Ulmo has never eaten or slept.
> 
> 
> Merry was the only one who ever got married?





Firawyn said:


> Merry? As he was the only one to ever get married...assuming my memory is correct on this matter...




Already tried that one, I'm afraid.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 12, 2008)

*smacks forehead* I suppose that is incorrect them, huh? 

Dern.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 12, 2008)

Somehow I doubt the answer is Ulmo because he sticks out like a sore thumb simply for being a Vala . . . So I'm going to write down everything I know about Ulmo (supplemented heavily by "The New Tolkien Companion) and see if that gets me anywhere, bear with me. 

Was considered second in power to Manwe. 
Plays a horn. 
Hangs out with Noldor a lot.

Is it the horn thing? Who here doesn't/didn't play a horn?

Gandalf? I don't remember him ever doing it, but for that matter I don't have a clear memory of Gimli or Merry blowing a horn at any time, but it doesn't sound out of character for them. We know Boromir was fond of his horn.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 12, 2008)

> by HLGStrider
> _Gandalf? I don't remember him ever doing it, but for that matter I don't have a clear memory of Gimli or Merry blowing a horn at any time, but it doesn't sound out of character for them. We know Boromir was fond of his horn._


Well Merry certainly had a horn. Remember the heirloom Eowyn gave Merry; the one he used to rouse the Hobbits in “The Scouring of The Shire”? And Gimli certainly blows one (with a dramatic outcome); but Gandalf using one? Hmmmm.....


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 12, 2008)

HLG Gets it!! Gandalf never blew a horn  

I was half surprised it wasnt guessed yet but then half surprised someone got it  

Awaiting your list Elgee and congratulations! Thanks everyone for playing


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2008)

Frodo
Bilbo
Sam
Merry
Pippin


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 13, 2008)

Bilbo is the only one who visited the goblin caves & the lonely mountain?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope.
Chuckles in a way that would be mean coming from someone who didn't love kittens.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 13, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> Frodo
> Bilbo
> Sam
> Merry
> Pippin



Oi! Hobbits!

Hummm...could it be Merry because he never came in contact with any "dark objects"? Bilbo, Frodo, and Sam all held the One Ring, and Pippin messed with the Palantir...

Or...Sam because he was never physically altered? Merry and Pippin grew because of the Entmoot, and Frodo and Bilbo's age was delayed due to the One Ring?

Or...Bilbo because he wasn't a member of the Fellowship?

OR...okay I'm out of ideas for the moment.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a really good chance of fooling everyone with this one. I'm being tricksy.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 13, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> I have a really good chance of fooling everyone with this one. I'm being tricksy.



Cats usually are...

How about Sam because he's the only one not related to all of the others on the list?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2008)

On one hand this guess is complete cold . . . but part of it is somewhat hot.






boy, I'm even annoying myself now.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 13, 2008)

Well that was vague...more unhelpful than helpful. Gosh.

How about Sam because he was the only one who never became a member of a culture other than his own?

Frodo and Bilbo both sailed to the Undying Lands - so they became a part of that culture.

Merry became an Esquire of Rohan (and later Knight if I remember).

And Pippin was a Guard of the Citadel, on Gondor.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2008)

Perhaps you aren't thinking about the right people. .


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 13, 2008)

Well I haven't guessed Pippin or Frodo yet...lemmy think...gosh, anything coming to mind would be way too obvious, especially for you.

*sighs*

Well, Pippin because he was the only one who ever traveled alone with Gandalf anywhere...

Or Frodo because he was the only one who got stabbed by the Witch King.





Edit: SOMEBODY ELSE GUESS! I'm getting off line in FIVE MINUTES!


----------



## Illuin (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, missed some stuff. But I'm starting to see how HLG thinks. She is in "_children mode_" as it were (saw the pictures; congrats by the way ), so my guess is Sam - it was the only name none of his own children were named after .


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2008)

Curses, foiled again.

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 14, 2008)

Rain
Wind 
Snow
Fire
Light


----------



## Illuin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmmm. It’s obvious a hint may be required here. And I thought this would be a very simple and welcomed _"rest"_ in the wake of such turmoil brought about by HLG’s trickery . This one is very easy.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 14, 2008)

You are being impatient again. Why? Wait for a week, then worry. Anyways, is "rest" supposed to be a clue? I'm not sure. Hm. My first thought is Ainur. I suppose that Manwe and Ulmo team up to deal with rain. Wind is all Manwe. Wasn't snow invented by Mel? There are lots of fiery Ainur, but I was always thinking that it was just another of Mel's ideas. "See, Varda? It's your light combined with the warmth of my love. Enough to burn down all of Yavanna's forests, and Aule's houses, and... Hey, where are you going? Huh. Well, I like it." Many Ainur agree. And light is Varda. But that strain of thought doesn't seem correct.

So I dodged to that The Lord Of The Rings book. The heroes dealt with rain, wind, snow, and fire, but was light ever a problem for them? Not that I can remember. My answer is light ---> Because it was never an adversary.

Oh, wait. What does any of that have to do with rest? Easy, you write? Hm.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 15, 2008)

Does it have anything to do with songs?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 15, 2008)

Geographical locations?

Snowbourn River
Dimrost the "Rainy Stair"
The Chambers of Fire in Mt. Doom

I can't place either Wind or Light this way though.

My first thought was actually horses, but I, again, can only match three.

Snowmane
Windfolla
Lightfoot

If I had to guess at this point I would say it is horses and Rain is the odd man out because I'd rather name my horse after fire than rain personally, though both go very well in a James Taylor song.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 15, 2008)

Firefoot
Snowmane
Windfolla
Lightfoot

Rain ain't in there.

See; told you guys it was simple. You're up Strider


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, I've seen fire and I've seen rain, I've seen . . . umm. . .never mind.

Thinking . . . 

Fox
Eagle
Raven
Dog
Fish

I can't decide if this is hard or easy.

By the way, which horse was Firefoot? I can't remember him/her.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 15, 2008)

Firefoot was Eomer's horse.

Hmmm.....

Fish - only ME animal we don't witness speaking (Fox was thinking, but speaking words in his thought).


----------



## Turgon (Aug 15, 2008)

Is it to do with speaking?

We have a talking Fox in LoTR, talking eagles in pretty much all the books, a talking raven in the Hobbit, and a talking dog in the Silmarillion.

No talking fish though...

*edit:* 

*shakes fist at Illuin*


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 15, 2008)

Dang, that was supposed to be a little bit harder than that.
Oh well.
Go ahead.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 15, 2008)

Aragorn
Frodo
Boromir
Gandalf
Faramir


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 16, 2008)

Faramir was the only one who, to my knowledge, didn't carry a heirloom item of importance.

Frodo-Ring, Sting, Mithril Shirt
Gandalf-Ring of Fire and Glamdring
Aragorn-Elfstone and Anduril 
Boromir-His horn.

Frodo is the only one who never met Denethor.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 16, 2008)

How about Boromir because he was the only one who people thought he was dead and he was really dead.

Frodo - uh, several times come to mind.
Faramir - when his dumb father sent him on that suicide mission.
Gandalf - Moria
Aragorn - just prior to Helm's Deep...or was that scene just the movie. Dern, I really need to reread LotR! But that means I need to buy a new copy since I loaned mine out and them moved 2500 miles away!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 16, 2008)

GASP! That scene was NO WHERE in the book. Not even close. Hits Fir several times with a copy of the Two Tower.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 16, 2008)

OKAY! *shields head with arms* I thought so, but on the off chance I was wrong I posted it...GOSH! It's not my fault! My copy of LotR got loaned and lost over a year ago! I need to re-buy them...


----------



## Illuin (Aug 16, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _OKAY! *shields head with arms*_


 

Second the GASP ! I have a giant all-inclusive LOTR book...... HARDCOVER. Arms won’t do; better hide under the desk .

Anyway, negative so far.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 16, 2008)

I have the "red leather" special edition . . . but my husband has his in three separate volumes, still hard back. Just to be nice, I used those.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 17, 2008)

Ah, well I would if I had a desk to hide under. Um...*thinks* I don't have anything to hide under. I'm sleeping on an air mat, my couch sits directly on the floor, and everything else is bolted to the wall. I could hold my laptop over my head - that would at least hurt when you try to hit my head...

How about Aragorn, since he was the only King?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 17, 2008)

Who is this guy?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 18, 2008)

Boromir- cause he never met Gollum?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 18, 2008)

Bingo!

You're up.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry bout that... forgot it's my turn here...
Let's see... how about:
Mirkwood
Lorien
Ithilien
The Old Forest
Fangorn


----------



## Illuin (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm; this is a good one. Was Legolas ever in The Old Forest? He must have been. But I'll go with that.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 28, 2008)

Hm... I'm not sure... I guess he was since that's the way elves took to leave ME, isn't it?
Nope that's not the answer.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 28, 2008)

The Old Forest. The only forest not part of the ancient “Great Wood”?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope, wrong again. But you're getting close


----------



## Illuin (Aug 28, 2008)

Lorien - Only forest with Mallorn trees; trees from the west across the sea?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope. Yet again on the right path.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 28, 2008)

The Old Forest was the only one with trees that attack the good guys


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 28, 2008)

Fangorn, as it is the only one that is both the name of a forest, and of a Being?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 29, 2008)

Lorien - The only forest that is _'artificially preserved'_ by a "Ring of Power"?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 29, 2008)

Umm.... no.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 29, 2008)

Ithilien, as it was the only one not influenced by elven magic, or just magic in general (as we don't know what the ruddy hell Tom Bombidill was)?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 30, 2008)

This can't be something as silly as Ithilien not being regarded as "a forest"; could it? Technically, Lorien wasn't either.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Sep 1, 2008)

Illuin said:


> This can't be something as silly as Ithilien not being regarded as "a forest"; could it?


Yes, it could! Your turn


----------



## Illuin (Sep 1, 2008)

Minas Morgul
Dol Guldur
Barad-dûr
Orthanc
Cirith Ungol


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 1, 2008)

Orthanc, because it was never inhabited/used directly by Sauron?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 1, 2008)

OR

Orthanc because Frodo never went there?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 2, 2008)

Very, very cold so far.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 2, 2008)

Is Precious being tricksy? Is it Orthanc because all the others are double names?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 2, 2008)

Nope; no tricksy.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Sep 4, 2008)

Anything to do with Gandalf?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 4, 2008)

Not in this situation.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 4, 2008)

Orthanc because it was used both as a place of good and a place of evil?

Or is Orthanc itself what's cold about our guesses? Is Orthanc not the odd man out?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 5, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _Or is Orthanc itself what's cold about our guesses? Is Orthanc not the odd man out?_


 
Possibly. But, if I give hints away too soon, that YayGollum creature will become angry with me .


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 5, 2008)

Cirith Ungol - not a tower, even though there _is_ also a Tower of Cirith Ungol (named for the pass).


----------



## Illuin (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, I should have clarified a bit more; I did mean the "Tower" of Cirith Ungol. 

But no, that is the wrong answer


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 5, 2008)

Well off hand I don't remember reading that Dol Guldur had an _actual tower_ either. So... lets see...

Barad-dur was the only one in the list originally built and occupied by the bad guy?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 5, 2008)

You are getting slightly warmer. Look to post #610 for a small hint.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2008)

Cirith Ungol never held a palantir?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 6, 2008)

Hmmm….did not think of that; though it’s never directly stated there was ever one at Dol Guldur either (but since the Ithil Stone was found by Mr. Morgul around 2002 TA; it must have been there at least at some point I would think).

Anyway, that is a negative.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 7, 2008)

Was the stronghold at Dol Guldur black?

Maybe this: Minas Morgul was the only one not built of black stone?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe it’s hint time - Gollum, Bilbo, Frodo, Sam.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 7, 2008)

ummm... Dol Guldur cause it'e the only one that none of the characters in your hint ever went there?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 7, 2008)

Here’s another hint. But think of this cliché literally as well as figuratively: _“Think outside the box”._


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 8, 2008)

The people you named above in a hint were all bearers of the One Ring, but I can't connect that fact with any one tower.

Do you mean Cirith Ungol because it was the only tower in the list where the Ring had been in the LOTR narrative?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 8, 2008)

> Minas Morgul
> Dol Guldur
> Barad-dûr
> Orthanc
> Cirith Ungol



Okay, let's shoot some guesses.

* Barad-dûr was the only one build by Sauron, all the others were just conquored by him or his minions.

* I think Dol Guldur was the only one not surrounded by a wall...I think...and that may be what you were hinting at with the "think outside the box" thing, but I don't know how to fit the Bearers of the One Ring into that...


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 8, 2008)

I think both Cirith Ungol and Dol Guldor were built by Sauron as well. 

I was going to say that Orthanc was the only one that wasn't destroyed by the end of the War of the Rings, but I can't remember a definite destruction of Cirith Ungol. I was just assuming it was destroyed when they destroyed Minas Morgul because I wouldn't want to leave any traces of Sauron standing.

Dol Guldur is the only one mentioned in the Hobbit. 

Barad-dur was the only one actually inside Mordor.

Orthanc was the only one Sauron himself never went to. Also probably the only one a Nazgul never went to. I don't know for sure that either the Nazgul or Sauron ever appeared at Cirith Ungol, but there is no reason for them not to go there as it is in their territory.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 8, 2008)

Dol Gulder because it's the only one a Hobbit's never been to? 

Re: post 610
Dol Gulder because at no point during LotR was someone spotted by the Eye while there?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 8, 2008)

Man, you guys stink!  Nóm came very close at one point; then slipped. Fir also came pretty close .


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't see a connection with the 4 people mentioned earlier in a hint, but how about Orthanc as the only place of Saruman's?

Yes I know I stink!! I can never - ever! figure these things out.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Sep 9, 2008)

Wasn't Dol Guldur a dungeon? And the others _towers_?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 9, 2008)

Cirith Ungol because this was the only place the ring every actually went INSIDE. Everywhere else was either avoided or just seen in passing.

Or Orthanc was the only one willingly given to a bad guy (guy who later proved to be bad).


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2008)

This may sound mean but I hope your first guess is wrong HLG, because I dismissed it a couple days ago since the Ring had been in Barad-dur before the events of LOTR. It will eat me alive if I had let it slip away.

*super-duper worried*

Good luck on the other answer though.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been watching this and I must say I have no clue what Illuin is talking about. Not one.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2008)

Why have you been watching? Wanna go crazy? I wish I had never looked into this thread the other day! I thought "Golly wow, I know this one for once!" But that's the thing - I didn't know it - I will never know it!!


----------



## Illuin (Sep 9, 2008)

> by Nóm
> *super-duper worried*


 
No need to worry. You're still safe.




> by Ithrynluin
> I've been watching this and I must say I have no clue what Illuin is talking about. Not one.


 

Wow; I'm flattered; because it is difficult to stump this crew .


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2008)

Barad-dur was the only one built using the power of the Ring for its foundation?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 9, 2008)

BINGO!  And could be fully destroyed only if The Ring was destroyed.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 9, 2008)

Argh! I tossed some guesses in here. But too late. oh well. They were wrong anyways.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2008)

That's a relief. 

Now let's see if this one can be as troublesome:

Gondor
Telcontar
Gilthoniel
Imladris
Celeborn


----------



## Illuin (Sep 9, 2008)

Telcontar - It is Quenya

The other names are Sindarin


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2008)

Already?! Congratulations.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 9, 2008)

Couldn't you have lied and changed your odd man? It's Illuin's turn again, for chrissakes!


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 9, 2008)

hahaha right after the longest guessing game in TTF history comes the shortest.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2008)

Hehe... yes, I am very proud of myself. 



Ithrynluin said:


> Couldn't you have lied and changed your odd man? It's Illuin's turn again, for chrissakes!


I wouldn't do that!  Besides, it was too well thought out, or so I thought.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 9, 2008)

Nóm - you can pick someone else. Let’s give everyone a try.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 9, 2008)

May I? I never get these things.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2008)

How about Firawyn, since she had come close and tired so hard.

EDIT: I didn't even see you ask when I replied Firawyn.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha! Here goes nothing:

Aragorn
Legolas
Eowyn
Galadriel
Goldberry


Hope this makes it past one guess!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, originally I was going to say Aragorn was the only one who wasn't blond, but in the books wasn't Legolas dark haired as well? I remember some people complaining about that, but I never really cared about Legolas's character enough to look into it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 9, 2008)

> *[SIZE=-1]Note on the hair color of Legolas:[/SIZE]* [SIZE=-1]Legolas's hair color is not stated anywhere in the text of *The Lord of the Rings*. There is one vague description that might be taken to mean that Legolas had dark hair.[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Frodo looked up at the Elf standing tall above him, as he gazed into the night, seeking a mark to shoot at. *His head was dark*, crowned with sharp white stars that glittered in the black pools of the sky behind.[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]*The Fellowship of the Ring:* "The Great River," p. 403[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]However, this passage is ambiguous because Frodo may only have seen the silhouette of the Elf's head in the dark night.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]In *The Hobbit*, Legolas's father Thranduil is described as having golden hair:[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]... at the head of a long line of feasters sat a woodland king with a crown of leaves upon his golden hair ...[/SIZE]
> ...



Apparently to some people this subject IS worth a lot of thought, however.

source http://www.tuckborough.net/legolas.html


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sorry, that is incorrect.

(not that you really even guessed!)


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 9, 2008)

Legolas was the only one who, to my knowledge, never married. 
Goldberry is the only one of an ambiguous nature.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 9, 2008)

Not even close. 




(I'm getting offline now...be back tomorrow...or maybe later)


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2008)

Goldberry is not known to be the descendant of a King?


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 9, 2008)

I always come on right after someone puts down what I was going to say!


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 9, 2008)

Galadriel appeared in stories beyond that The Lord Of The Rings one (although the evil Aragorn might have been mentioned)? Eowyn didn't exist at the time of that The Hobbit story (although, how can I really be sure about Goldberry's age?)? Or just, Eowyn is the youngest? Eowyn never showed off with any kind of creepy and unfair magic? Argh. Those others, always showing off! Garn. Eowyn is too different from the others, so it must be too obvious, which means that she can't be the odd lady out.


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 9, 2008)

I feel like after saying that twice, I should actually guess sometime. I know this isn't right but....


Goldberry is the only character who 

1) Did not appear in the movies

2) Was not met by the entire fellowship/after the fellowship was created


----------



## Illuin (Sep 9, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _Eowyn is too different from the others, so it must be too obvious, which means that she can't be the odd lady out._


 
Though I don’t recall Eowyn ever formally meeting, or knowing Frodo.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 9, 2008)

Ah, but Goldberry's only meeting with the guy was quite informal.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 10, 2008)

This is kind of vague, but how about Legolas for never playing host or hostess to a hobbit. I don't know why, but I keep circling back to Legolas as the one it is. 

Eowyn for never singing during the course of the books (to my remembrance).


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 10, 2008)

Eowyn is the only name that can not reasonably be interpreted to have a relation to trees or plants.


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 10, 2008)

I am not nit-picking, I swear, but I am curious... What is the relation to trees and plants that Aragorn's name carries. None of his aliases can really be translated as something to do with trees and whatnot. Or were you alluding to the Tree of Gondor as that is the heraldic device for Aragorn?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 10, 2008)

Although JRRT wrote that Aragorn translated to _Kingly Valour_, I have seen people make the assumption (and why not?) that 'orn' in Aragorn refers to Sindarin _tree_ like it does in the names Fangorn and Celeborn.

I might have thought the same if I hadn't read the Foreword to HoME12. So maybe Firawyn didn't know? 

Hehe... it was the best guess I could come up with.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 10, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> Haha! Here goes nothing:
> 
> Aragorn
> Legolas
> ...


 
I'm going to try Goldberry because she never ruled anything or was heir to rule anything (Aragorn-Gondor/Rangers; Legolas, I'm not sure if he ever ruled Mirkwood, but eventually if his father left before him, he had the right to; Eowyn led Rohan in her uncle's absence; Galadriel, Lorien obviously.). 

Eowyn is the only one who never lived in a forest (Aragorn I have less substantiation for this one, but you could say that he dwelt for a time in Lorien).


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 10, 2008)

Bits of posts 665 and 666 are heading in the right direction. That is the only hint I'm giving for now. 

You are all cold as Cahadras for the most part.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 10, 2008)

Goldberry is the only name with obvious meaning in the common tongue


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 10, 2008)

The correct person has only been mentioned once, and the correct reason I already hinted at. Getting offline. Will check on your progress tomorrow! 

(Oh, and that was a "no" to all of the guesses thus far)


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 11, 2008)

Galadriel, as the only ruler of a realm during the War of the Ring?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 11, 2008)

I am thinking it has something to do with nicknames/titles, but there really isn't an odd man out as to their titles because they all have them

Aragorn-Strider, Elessar, Dunadain, don't get me started.
Legolas-Greenleaf
Eowyn-Dernhelm 
Galadriel . . . hmm. . . Galadriel for lack of a really cool nickname? Some people refer to her as the witch of whatever though. 
Goldberry-River Daughter

Eowyn the only one who ever cross-dressed unless we pay heed to those scandelous rumors about Legolas . . .
^^
Not a serious entry just in case you were wondering.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 11, 2008)

Some involvement with names or titles is all I can think of too. 

Off hand...

Lady of the Elves
Lady of the Wood
Lady of the Galadhrim
I'm sure there's more titles.

Nerwen
Artanis

But nothing jumps out from the other people listed.


----------



## Thorin (Sep 11, 2008)

Surely it can't be this obvious?

Eowyn as she is the only one without a 'G' in her name.

How about that?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 12, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> I am thinking it has something to do with nicknames/titles, but there really isn't an odd man out as to their titles because they all have them
> 
> Aragorn-Strider, Elessar, Dunadain, don't get me started.
> Legolas-Greenleaf
> ...



I'm going to give this one to you...the answer was "Legolas because he lacked a nickname. I was under the impression "Greenleaf" was a family title, not a nickname. 

Go for it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 12, 2008)

I think Greenleaf is simply the translation of Legolas. So I'm not sure if you would call that a nickname or not, but it works for me. Kk, what to do?

Gwindor
Maeglin
Brandir
Eowyn
Arwen


The more I think about it the more I think this is too easy. Oh well.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 12, 2008)

It works for you because you got it right regardless! 


Now I think Brandir was only ever a "Lord", never a King or Queen, Prince, or Princess.

So Brandir?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe not as easy as I thought. Crosses fingers. No. Brandir, btw. Is there a Brador?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 12, 2008)

Arwen. The rest were in love; but in vain. The love wasn’t mutual 

.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, thought it was kind of easy. You're it.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe you should pick someone else. I sense some are irritated (Ithy seemed a bit miffed a short time ago 

).


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 12, 2008)

How about whoever posts first . . .


----------



## Thorin (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay, I'll give it a try:

Morgoth
Saruman
Gimli
Frodo
Sauron


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 13, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Maybe you should pick someone else. I sense some are irritated (Ithy seemed a bit miffed a short time ago
> 
> ).



That was a joke. Fuhgedaboutit!


----------



## Illuin (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey! No fair! You changed Thranduil to Sauron 

. I was going to say Saruman because all of the others lived underground in some way. Now I’m not so sure. Eh, I’ll stick with that anyway.






> _by Ithrynluin_
> _That was a joke. Fuhgedaboutit! _


 

Yeah; I figured that; just wanted to make sure .


----------



## Thorin (Sep 13, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Hey! No fair! You changed Thranduil to Sauron
> 
> . I was going to say Saruman because all of the others lived underground in some way. Now I’m not so sure. Eh, I’ll stick with that anyway.Yeah; I figured that; just wanted to make sure .



Nope.

I did change it because even though Thranduil fits somewhat, it might be considered stretching it so I didn't want to confuse people. Sauron fits better.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 13, 2008)

Saruman.

a) because he was the only one not to see the One Ring.

OR

b) he was the only one that died _in Middle Earth_. Gimli and Frodo went over the sea. Sauron and Morgoth were cast into oblivion.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 13, 2008)

Sauron is the only one who doesn't reuse a letter in his name. Sauron had no weapon that he is ofttimes associated with? He was more of a fancy boy, with his tactics based on jewelry.  Gimli was the only one who lost his house? Or was he born when Smaug showed up? I don't remember. 

Anyways, Gimli and the superly boring Frodo eventually died. And I don't know about Tolkien writing about any oblivions. That Void place had all kinds of cool Ainur to talk to. Mel is totally out there, recruiting. And was Sauron's powerless spirit escorted to the Doors Of Night and quickly shoved out? I don't remember. I would say that the hero Gollum killed him about as thoroughly as Saruman was killed, which is about as good as it gets unless Eru decides to somehow destroy even their spirits. *hides*


----------



## Thorin (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope to both of you...

I will give you part of the answer

Gimli is the odd man out.

Why?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 13, 2008)

Gimli; because he was not an “initial” creation of Eru; but was a creation of one of Eru’s creations .


----------



## Thorin (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope. Not the answer I am looking for!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 14, 2008)

Gimli is the only one with one name or has never used an alias.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 14, 2008)

> Morgoth
> Saruman
> Gimli
> Frodo
> Sauron



Gimli is the only dwarf.

Gimli is the only one never to tamper with the idea of immortality.

Gimli is the only one brought up in both the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Thorin (Sep 14, 2008)

No and no...

Think relationships...


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 14, 2008)

*looks very puzzled*

Well no one in that list married (to my knowledge). 

Gimli was the only one whose father was alive in the course of The Hobbit or Lord of the Rings.

Gimli was the only one who had a close friendship outside of his own race. (Legolas)


----------



## Thorin (Sep 14, 2008)

Nope.

I'll wait for a few more guesses before giving the answer.


----------



## Thorin (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay. I'll give the answer...

Gimli is the only person who didn't have a dominating relationship over at least one person.

Morgoth - Sauron, orcs and balrogs
Sauron - Ringwraiths, orcs, Mouth of Sauron
Frodo - Gollum
Saruman - Wormtongue, Uruk-hai


----------



## Gilthoniel (Sep 15, 2008)

DAMMIT!

I thought that earlier, but didn't put it up as I thought I was wrong, and I would get schooled..

Ghey!


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 15, 2008)

Tricksy.....  Nice one. 

Why don't we let Gil take the next one?


----------



## Gilthoniel (Sep 29, 2008)

Ooooh..
Okay, my bad, big time!

Sorry guys, I have nothing...
I say either Firawyn goes, or else who's up for stepping in!


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay, here's an easy one.

Aragorn
Gloin
Bilbo
Legolas
Galadriel


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

One more person than usual. I call foul!


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 29, 2008)

Bite me. There. It's edited. Though I wonder if you just got scared at the challenge! Maybe we should up the anti in the near future. We're all getting quite good at this you know.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

I've decided not to try to guess until my baby stops pushing computer keys at random. . . sd df k


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 29, 2008)

Excuses, excuses! Perhaps you are just stumped...I thought this one would be slam, bam, thank you ma'am, kind of easy.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> Okay, here's an easy one.
> 
> Aragorn
> Gloin
> ...



I wouldn't brag about stumping me this evening. Got a major case of mommy brain. Sleep deprived, wrestling with a child who tries to crawl away before I get the diaper on her every time and has just learned how to climb the stairs when I'm not looking . . . I could go on. 

I'm guessing it wouldn't be as simple as Galadriel for being the only female. 

Galadriel for never having been to Mirkwood (that I know of).


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 29, 2008)

Uh...no. And you're the one who wanted to a parent. Having fun?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep. Lots of fun. Just not a lot of brain cells until I rejuv.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think anyone on the list ever met Gloin, son of Thorin the first. Bilbo of course met Gloin of the Hobbit, though  

I would guess, though, that everyone on the list met each other except for Gloin


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

Bilbo did.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't believe I just thought of this:

Galadriel was the only one not at the Council of Elrond.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 29, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> Can't believe I just thought of this:
> 
> Galadriel was the only one not at the Council of Elrond.


 

*claps hands* Bravo! 

I''m currently listening to the Lord of the Rings on Audio...just passed Council of Elrond. Good girl. Your turn.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

K, hopefully this is a little harder than some of mine.

Finrod
Beren
Aragorn
Galadriel
Arwen


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 29, 2008)

Could it be that Beren is the only true mortal (in the sense that Aragorn is not because of his good aging)?


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 29, 2008)

Or Galadriel because she has never (as far as i know) been to Minas Tirith.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 30, 2008)

Galadriel. She never possessed The Ring of Barahir.


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 30, 2008)

Did Arwen ever "possess" it persay?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 30, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Galadriel. She never possessed The Ring of Barahir.




That's right. Dang, I thought this was harder than that. 

Aragorn gave Arwen the ring as a betrothal pledge in Lothlorien (Long before the movie made a big deal of him having it on the extended cut and put it in all the posters . .. this is my personal pet peeve because every book fan has a right to have one, and this is it.).


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh wow, I didn't even remember that. I have been way too tainted by the movies. Time for my annual reading!


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2008)

I am doing my anual reading! lol. Getting ready to start "The Mirror of Galadriel". Yay me.

Next list!


----------



## Illuin (Oct 3, 2008)

Beren
Luthien
Thingol
Turin
Hurin


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 3, 2008)

Starting with the obvious to get it out of the way:

Luthien was the only female.
Turin was the only one to take his own life.
Luthien was the only one to effectively change races.
Hurin was the only one to not fall in love with a member of a different race.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 3, 2008)

The obvious are now ruled out. However; I’m beginning to think this one might be a bit unfair .


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2008)

Thingol, the only one to never encounter Morgoth?


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 3, 2008)

If we take Luthien as mortal because of her choice to change race, that leaves Thingol as the odd man out because he is the only one who is immortal.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 3, 2008)

Yikes! I knew I shouldn't have given a hint (didn't even think that was a hint). Arrrgh! You're up .


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope this isn't too easy. It's my first time, don't judge too harshly...please...


Thingol
Finwe
Finrod
Feanor
Arwen


There are sort of two answers to this one, but if you get one of them, I'll give it to you.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're all related. Gosh. I'm drawing a blank on this one.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 4, 2008)

Arwen is the only one out of the LotR's rather than the Silmarilion.


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 5, 2008)

Keep guessing. I'm flattered that no one has got it yet. Although that could very well mean it's just not a good question...


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 5, 2008)

Finwe being the only one who married twice.
Seems a bit obvious after the last one, but Arwen for being the only one who changed races.
Arwen never would have seen or been in contact with a Silmaril. Though being the only one from later ages, it could also be said that she was the only one who never came in contact with Morgoth, never knew a time before the moon, never a lot of things.

Is it that Arwen is the only one born in the Third Age?


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm sorry there are so many answers but non of those are the ones I'm looking for. If a week goes by without anyone getting it then I'll just pick the next best.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 5, 2008)

There's always multiple answers. Hints work too . . .


----------



## Illuin (Oct 5, 2008)

No Noldor strain in Thingol?

or

Arwen was never slain.

or 

Finrod never had kids (maybe never married - not sure about that Amarië)


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 5, 2008)

Huzzah for Illuin! It was your first answer: No Noldor strain in Thingol or Thingol was not of the line of Finwe.

Good job, you're up.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 5, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> They're all related. Gosh. I'm drawing a blank on this one.


 
Haha, I was on the right track before I even started guessing! Line of Finwe....ack!


----------



## Illuin (Oct 5, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _Haha, I was on the right track before I even started guessing! Line of Finwe....ack!_


 
Yeah, you actually gave me the hint . So in that case, I think you should take control of this one.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, let's see what I can dig up:

Meaglin
Aragorn
Frodo
Arwen
Thrain II


----------



## Illuin (Oct 6, 2008)

Arwen? She still had a father alive (who wasn’t killed) who she could still confide in? Hmmm; I think this has to do with the parents.


----------



## Thorin (Oct 7, 2008)

Frodo because he wasn't of any royal lineage or in a position of power?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 7, 2008)

Illuin is closer.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 8, 2008)

I was closer, hmmm...
Arwen - her parents(father) didn't die (don't know about Thrain's Mom  - beard or no beard)?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 8, 2008)

No.

HINT: It has more to do with the person, not the parents, but the parents are connected. 

I hope that's not to dastardly large of a hint.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmmm….now I’m confused. Maeglin hated his father?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 9, 2008)

Think "children", guys. I seriously thought this one was going to be mega easy!


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 11, 2008)

No more guesses?


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 12, 2008)

Arwen is the only one who didn't outlive her parents, which is basically what Illuin said, though I guess you could also phrase it "The only one on the list who died before her parents."



On the parent track, three people were raised by "step-families" if you will, but not four. 
Three people had children of their own, but not four.
One person, had a rocky relationship with his father, but that has already been guessed. 

I think your parent hint did more harm than good because we've covered almost all the parent angles that I can think of.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, another hint: 

Go to the Encyclopedia of Arda and look at each of their family trees...there should be one thing in common about four of the five.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 12, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _Go to the Encyclopedia of Arda and look at each of their family trees...there should be one thing in common about four of the five_


 

That’s cheating! Open book test . I look at your question from time to time to see if anything comes to mind, but the enjoyment of the game comes from being stumped; as I am right now . Looking answers up ruins all the fun. I must say, this is a tricky one. The Dwarf is throwing me off.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 13, 2008)

Thrain is the only one whose mother's name we don't know.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmmm. Fir said I was close before with Arwen. Not really certain if Thrain had any siblings, but I’ll say Arwen - she wasn’t an “only child”.


PS - Wow! This forum is dead lately .


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 14, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Hmmm. Fir said I was close before with Arwen. Not really certain if Thrain had any siblings, but I’ll say Arwen - she wasn’t an “only child”.
> 
> 
> PS - Wow! This forum is dead lately .



Got it! Well done Illuin! That was exactly what I was looking for. Humm...perhaps my hints make some sense now? 



PS...Maybe in comparison to your time here, but this is very active compared to times I've seen.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 14, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _Humm...perhaps my hints make some sense now?_


 
Yes, the Arwen hint was very useful. Also, even though you may think otherwise, your questions are very tricksy. 

*Gandalf *
*Thorin*
*Bard*
*The Elvenking*
*Bilbo*


----------



## Gilthoniel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm guessing it has something to do with posession of the Arkenstone, but I'm not sure of any particulars...

Did Gandalf actually ever hold it?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope. Nothing to do with the Arkenstone .


----------



## Gilthoniel (Oct 15, 2008)

Well thats me out for the moment.
Btw Illuin, I agree with you. It is quiet around here of late, but I too have only been active here as long as you have.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 15, 2008)

How about the Elfking? As he was the only one to not go down in legend?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 15, 2008)

Nope.






Keep it in the context of _The Hobbit_


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 15, 2008)

Bard is the only man (as in race, not sex)


----------



## Illuin (Oct 15, 2008)

That is a negative. There was a hint in my previous post .


Firawyn is on the right track .


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 16, 2008)

The Elvenking never talked to a Bird?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 16, 2008)

Elfking, the only one truly immortal?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 16, 2008)

> by HLGStrider
> _The Elvenking never talked to a Bird?_


 

That's the one . You're up.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 16, 2008)

Huan
Nenya
Bill the Pony
Shadowfax
Narya


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 16, 2008)

Bill the Pony? 

As he was not considered "great". Nenya and Narya were Rings of Power, Shadowfax was the Lord of Horses, and Huan was the greatest of Wolves?

Or Bill the Pony because he was not magical?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 16, 2008)

Just to get the obvious out of the way (standard protocol); I don't recall Bill the Pony ever returning to Valinor.


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 16, 2008)

Nenya is the only thing not given ,as a gift or just entrusted to, another person. All of the others were gifts.


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 16, 2008)

This is outrageously presumptuous of me, but I am going to be gone for the next two days at least. So, should my answer be correct, someone can freely take my place in asking.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 16, 2008)

Aisteru is the closest so far. Very very close.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 17, 2008)

> by Aisteru
> _Nenya is the only thing not given ,as a gift or just entrusted to, another person. All of the others were gifts. _


 
Didn't Celebrimbor give Nenya to Galadriel personally?



Even though Bill the Pony was given to "The Fellowship”; technically it was not _*given freely*_. It was “bought” by Barliman at a rip-off price of twelve silver pennies. The Pony was the only one that had to be "_purchased_" (still think it’s Bill ).


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 18, 2008)

K, hint, both Illuin's and Aisteru's answer fall within what I am getting at, both are too specific. 

Aisteru is incorrect mainly because some of the things on the list were not "gifts" but rather aquired at one time or another by one person who wanted to keep them giving them up. 

Illuin is a little less correct the Aisteru, again too specific. 

Hint :I don't count Celebrimor as an owner because he made the rings specifically for those he gave them too.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 18, 2008)

Nenya - the rest had previous owners, and changed hands?


*Shadowfax* - Théoden - Gandalf
*Huan* - Oromë - Celegorm - Lúthien
*Narya *- Gil-galad - Círdan - Gandalf
*Bill the Pony* - Bill Ferny - The Fellowship 


*Nenya* was always with Galadriel.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 18, 2008)

That's right. Go for it.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 18, 2008)

*Gimli*
*Aragorn*
*Bilbo*
*Legolas*
*Gandalf*


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 18, 2008)

Illuin said:


> *Gimli*
> *Aragorn*
> *Bilbo*
> *Legolas*
> *Gandalf*



To get the obvious out of the way:
Gimli, the only dwarf.
Gandalf, the only wizard.
Bilbo, the only hobbit.
Legolas, the only elf.
Aragorn, the only man.

But those would be too simple. 

Did Legolas ever smoke? If not, Legolas, the only non-smoker?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 18, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _Did Legolas ever smoke? If not, Legolas, the only non-smoker?_


 
Ha! that's a good one (much better than mine). Didn't even think about that. But not what I was looking for here .

Well, there is your first hint; mine is far more dull .


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 20, 2008)

Is Nenya the only....thing that was possessed by only one person (as opposed to the others, being gifts, purchases, or otherwise)?

I feel like I'm grasping at straws at this point.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 20, 2008)

_



by Aisteru
Is Nenya the only....thing that was possessed by only one person (as opposed to the others, being gifts, purchases, or otherwise)?

I feel like I'm grasping at straws at this point.

Click to expand...

_You're reaching far into the past my good friend . This is a different age .


----------



## Burzum (Oct 20, 2008)

I know this sounds way _too _dull, but...

Bilbo was not a member of the fellowship.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome Burzum. Happy to see you here.


Humm, what about...if legend speaks true and Gimli went with Legolas...than Aragorn was the only one to not sail to the Undying Lands.


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmmm, since I've been here that has happened more than I'd like to recall. Well, my apologies for the confusion.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry I’ve been so bogged down with work Fir , but yes, you have the right answer.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh! Wow, didn't expect to get that one right. Let's see...

*Helm's Deep*
*Barrow-downs*
*Rivendell*
*Minis Tirith*
*The Dead Marshes*

I'm very curious to see what you guys come up with for this one.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmmm. The Dead Marshes? The only Elven gravesite? 

*Helm’s Deep* - Men and Orcs
*Barrow-downs* - Men 
*Minas Tirith* - Men
*Rivendell *- (as far as I know; Men)

*Dead Marshes* - Elves, Men, and Orcses.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 31, 2008)

Nope.


 This one is tricksy!


----------



## Illuin (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh man; your "normal everyday" questions are tricksy; when you yourself say your question is tricksy; that should be interpreted as "impossible" .


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 31, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better, my friend, you will slap your forehead and say "duh!" when someone gets this one.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 31, 2008)

OK; if it's a "duh" thing; Frodo was never at Helm's Deep. But I know that's not the answer, so it's not a "duh" question .


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 31, 2008)

Still no. Think a bit more creativly m'dear.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 31, 2008)

I’m just lost here. Maybe Helm’s Deep; because the Witch King was never directly involved or present there? If that’s not it, I’ll have to chew on this one for awhile .


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 31, 2008)

Chew away, you are so far quote cold.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 31, 2008)

I guess it’s a bit too early in the game for a hint:


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 1, 2008)

Due to the season I was thinking it might have something to do with being haunted. 

I am pretty sure Dead Marshes and Barrow Downs count as haunted and I keep banging my head trying to remember, but wasn't Helms Deep haunted as well? By the dude who died standing up? You could say with his somewhat creepy behavior after his son's death he was haunting it while still alive.

The thing is I can't place a haunt for Rivendell or Minas Tirith, so as cool as that would be, I must be wrong.

But just in case I am right, I think Rivendell would be less likely to be haunted than Minas Tirith, so my guess is Rivendell was never haunted.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha, I hadn't even thought of that Elgee. Nope, not it. 

I'll give it another day or two before I give hints.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 2, 2008)

Were the Barrow-Downs ever directly attacked/beseiged? If not, it could be that it's the only one that wasn't a battleground at some point?

Shot in the dark...


----------



## Illuin (Nov 2, 2008)

*The Barrow-Downs:* It was in fact the only place established during the _First Age_. The others were established in the latter Ages .


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 3, 2008)

Nope and nope. You guys are on the right "which" track, but far off on the "why" track.

HINT: The answer is in "Lord of the Rings". See if that helps.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 4, 2008)

All my ideas are pretty vague, but I thought I'd try to articulate them in spite of this.

The Dead Marshes because no member of the Fellowship almost died here (almost died being the vague part, I'm thinking the attack with the long sword at BD, Aragorn tripping on the stairs and being rescued by Legolas' quick shooting at HD, Frodo being deathly ill at Rivendell, Merry being deathly ill at MT.)

While they were in danger just by being so near to Mordor in the DM, I really can't think of a time where it was "touch and go" so to speak. I'll have to re read that section. I have a bad habit of skipping the half of the books about Frodo and just reading the parts about Aragorn during my re-reads.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope.



HLGStrider said:


> I have a bad habit of skipping the half of the books about Frodo and just reading the parts about Aragorn during my re-reads.



Slacker!


----------



## Illuin (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm; The Barrow-Downs - It's where the four Hobbits obtained their first swords/weapons?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 6, 2008)

There wasn't any poetry reading going on in the sections of the book about Helms Deep that I remember and there certainly was poetry being spouted at one point or another during all the other sections, so I am guessing that.

Or the Barrow Downs was the only section listed where the Hobbits stripped down for some quality streaking.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 6, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> Oh! Wow, didn't expect to get that one right. Let's see...
> 
> *Helm's Deep*
> *Barrow-downs*
> ...




A little bit more specific than Illuin's guess but similar here, The Dead Marshes were the only place that members of the fellowship didn't pick up weapons or clothes. As mentioned they had swords from the Barrow Downs, Legolas picked up orc arrows at Helm's Deep (stretching it, I know), Aragorn had the sword that was broken reforged at Rivendell, Pippin recieved Denethor's livery at Minas Tirith. So the Dead Marshes is sort of like a Kara run where no body brought alts so everyone already has better gear than the boss loot so everything gets DE'd instead of equipped . . . excuses herself for her incomprehensible geekhood.

I re-read the Dead Marshes chapter the other day, and I have a feeling it is the odd man out simply because so little of note happens there. The whole point to the chapter is A. moving a little closer to Mordor and B. getting some character development for Sam and Gollum, a worthy cause, but not really easy to work into an odd man out.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 6, 2008)

> by HLGStrider
> _Or the Barrow Downs was the only section listed where the Hobbits stripped down for some quality streaking._


 




That would definitely be something I might expect from Fir .


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 7, 2008)

Illuin said:


> That would definitely be something I might expect from Fir .



*wicked grin* That is something I would do, however it is not the answer. Nor is any of the other guesses. 

Okay, time for another hint, and this may be a dead give away, but I prefer guessing to asking, so that's okay with me.

HINT: Compare and contrast the books _and the movies_.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 7, 2008)

Ah, hey, movie stuff isn't fair !!!

Barrow Downs because they got left out of the movies?


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 7, 2008)

Movie stuff, in this case, is fair, because the trick was knowing your books enough to know the names of places, and how they were (if they were) displayed in the films. Besides, we're running out of trivia, I had to be creative. 

Yes, that is the answer. Go for it Elgee.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like the DA of TTF is slackin’. Where is our new puzzle Aragorn?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 8, 2008)

Tom Bombadil
Faramir
Gandalf
Aragorn
Frodo

and yes, I purposefully picked one that could involve Aragorn in some way, though he may or may not the right answer.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh jeez, another impossible game of Clue. How about Frodo: the only "_Temptor_", but not the "_Temptee_".


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 8, 2008)

Temptor Temptee, eh, interesting take on it, but no.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 9, 2008)

Tom Bombadil doesn’t have any dealings with Gollum? (I know - another one that is far too obvious). Might as well get the obvious out of the way.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 9, 2008)

nopers


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

oh . . .ok.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 9, 2008)

Does this have something to do with the ring? Three of them have held it, and I thought I'd get it out of the way... I'm sure neither Aragorn or Faramir touched it at all, but I can't be sure.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 9, 2008)

No, nothing to do with the ring.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 9, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> Tom Bombadil
> Faramir
> Gandalf
> Aragorn
> Frodo



Faramir, the only one never to show any magical aptitude?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope.


I'm trying to think of clues that won't completely give it away. . .I think I'll wait until you beg for clues though.


----------



## Aisteru (Nov 9, 2008)

Tom Bombadil is the only one known by both his first and last name.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 9, 2008)

Frodo is Frodo Baggins too.

But you are the closest so far.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm going to attack the obvious angle again, and say Tom Bombadil is the only one who's background and origin are a mystery?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope.

Hint, has to do with how they are viewed/seen/known by other people.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 10, 2008)

Tom, the only one to only be known by one name?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 10, 2008)

Tom=Iarwain Ben-adar. You are so dang close.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 10, 2008)

Wait! Faramir wasn't known by another other name was he? Faramir, for the same reason I said above?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2008)

There you go. Got it.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 11, 2008)

*does a jig* I'm getting better at this game! 


Dol Amroth
Tharbad
Barad-dur
Lond Daer
Osgiliath


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2008)

Barad Dur was not near any water.

Dol Amroth was not in ruins at the end of the War of the Ring (or at any other point along the time line to my knowledge.).


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 11, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> Barad Dur was not near any water.




Dern. I was hoping that one would be harder. Well done! You're up Elgee.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2008)

Aragorn
Pippin
Isildur
Frodo
Sauron


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 11, 2008)

Frodo, because he never saw a Palantir?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2008)

Hits her head against the desk and decides her fatal weakness of wanting to include Aragorn in everything is her Achille's heal.

You got it. I thought I was going to throw people by putting Isildur in there. Dang.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 11, 2008)

I just knew the history of the Palantir's. 


Gandalf
Faramir 
Tom Bombadil 
Barliman Butterbur
Aragorn


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2008)

Faramir for never having been in Bree.
Or for never having had a drink at the Prancing Pony, if we want to get more specific.
Did Tom smoke? Faramir for not smoking . . .but that one has been done/guessed often enough that I don't think you would do it again but I felt obliged to mention it.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope. Not off entirely, but I'm not telling you more than that.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2008)

Faramir never met Bill the Pony.

Which is his loss.

Got to love Bill the Pony.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 11, 2008)

*gets a good laugh out of that*


Nooooo....


----------



## Illuin (Nov 11, 2008)

Man Fir, you post some nasty little ditty’s (would have gotten your last one though if I got home in time ).

How about Tom Bombadil

The rest were wine drinkers; Tom drank that mysterious clear booze.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay, bear with me on this one..

Faramir, because he's the only one who wasn't at any point a suggestion for a solution to the crisis of the ring.

Gandalf was offered the ring, and with Aragorn went with the Fellowship from Rivendell.
Tom was mentioned in the Council, as a possible place to send the ring.
Barliman Butterbur was propositioned by Strider in the chapter of the same name - "Will you go with them, and keep the black men off".

So although Faramir met, and spoke with Frodo and Sam and knew of the ring's presence, he wasn't ever actually a considerate candidate to help them.

Tenuous, and smacks of being hideously wrong, but it's a thought.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 13, 2008)

Good thoughts, both of you. But alas, still no.

I like to make you guys think critically, as well as in the mode of trivia. I'm interested in time-lines, geography, association, etc, and so that's what I play at.



PS...that was a hint, by the way.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I guess one answer to that is that Tom was the only one who never really travelled anywhere far from his own domain (although I do need to check that).

Or Tom was the only one who existed in corporeal form in Middle-Earth before the Third Age began.

I'm stumpedy-stumpedy stumped.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Nov 14, 2008)

Faramir as the only one not venturing 'North'?


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 14, 2008)

No, no, no.


HINT: Think about when each of these characters first appeared in the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 14, 2008)

Gandalf
Faramir 
Tom Bombadil 
Barliman Butterbur
Aragorn

K, with that hint we can do Faramir for being the only one who first appeared (physically) in the narrative in the Two Towers rather than the Fellowship of the Ring . . . Faramir was mentioned before he was introduced, of course, by Boromir. 

We could do Tom Bombadil because he was not mentioned before he appeared (Aragorn was mentioned by Gandalf in Shadow of the Past, Tom mentioned Barliman . . . or did he just mention the Pony? Either way . . . Faramir was mentioned by Boromir, Gandalf was always there. Tom just sort of appeared out of no where.).


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Right on the first count, Elgee. Faramir because he was the only one to not physically appear in Fellowship. Well done.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 14, 2008)

Theoden
Hurin
Arwen
Elrond
Melian


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 14, 2008)

What?! No Aragorn!?


How about Theoden, the only one to die in the War of the Ring?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 14, 2008)

No.

Again with the whole, needs to be ten characters long thing, but it's too early to give hints so instead I am just typing this . . .


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 14, 2008)

Everyone apart from Arwen had a child that died prematurely to when they should have. In some cases, it was because they were an Elf that became mortal, in other cases it was just that they died in battle, or by suicide.

*runs and hides from beating by leather bound book*


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 15, 2008)

What I was looking for was 'Outlived one or more of their own children" but basically that is what you just said, so dang, I thought that would be a little teensy bit harder.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Okay.. This is the first one of these I've done, so apologies if it's ridiculously easy, or been done before.

Morgoth
Maedhros
Eärendil the Mariner
Carcharoth
Maglor


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 15, 2008)

Carcharoth, the only non-humanoid?

OR

Carcharoth, the only one to not live with a regret?


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Nope, and nope.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 15, 2008)

*Eärendil *

The Silmaril helped him, and was a blessing.

To the rest, it was a curse, and led to their undoing.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 15, 2008)

That was pretty much what I was going for..
All of the others were maimed in some way by the Simarils.

But yeah, you're up!
Told you it would be easy!


----------



## Illuin (Nov 15, 2008)

*Fëanor*
*Elrond*
*Finwë *
*Turgon*
*Aredhel* *Ar-Feiniel*

Let's see if I can coax the Hidden King out of hiding .


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 17, 2008)

Elrond was the only one who was not slain. He just went to the Undying Lands at the end of the Third Age.

Yes? No?


----------



## Illuin (Nov 17, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _Yes? No?_


 
No. I’m attempting to match your level of difficulty, confusion, and insanity with this question, so you will have to dig a bit more 

.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, is that so?


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anyone know what the post above is referring to? Generally I'd delete a post with that tone as a personal attack, but I'm not sure who they are attacking or why so maybe I'm just missing out on an inside joke here.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 14, 2009)

Sad attempt at quoting (copy/pasted)+ sad attempt at personal attack. Do delete it.

Forum Troll detected!


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 14, 2009)

Where are we in this game anyhow?


----------



## Illuin (Mar 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by* HLGStrider*
> _Does anyone know what the post above is referring to? Generally I'd delete a post with that tone as a personal attack, but I'm not sure who they are attacking or why so maybe I'm just missing out on an inside joke here._


 
I don’t understand that post at all. Why is your profile and avatar pasted in there? And if the post was meant to be an attack, it’s certainly a very mild attack at best. That is definitely weird. I think DB may be right about the Troll thing. I’d zap it. It’s a completely useless post anyway. 




> Originally posted by *Firawyn*
> _Where are we in this game anyhow?_


 
It was my turn Fir four or five posts before this; but looking back at it, I do not remember who was the odd-man out, or why .....so I guess I’m disqualified on this one. First come first serve.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, if I can get an infraction for "_whimpering whinge_", then I guess "_dummie_" would fall into the same 'infractible category'. But then again... who knows on TTF? This might even be a personal attack!  Boy, I'm glad this only cost two cents...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll take it...here's an easy one Illuin.

Mordor
Rivendell
Minas Tirith
Moria
Grey Havens 


Or perhaps not so easy after all...


----------



## Illuin (Mar 16, 2009)

An easy one huh Fir? And I’ve trained my aardvark to pee in the toilet . 

Well, let’s start chipping away and begin with the _"macro":_

_*Moria* - the only realm established before the rising of the Sun and the Moon?_


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 16, 2009)

No fair. I want an aardvark too. Hmm, how about that Moria is the only one without a large body of water or river associated with it? Or Mordor because it is the only place the four hobbit members of the fellowship were never together as a group in.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 16, 2009)

Firawyn said:


> I'll take it...here's an easy one Illuin.
> 
> Mordor
> Rivendell
> ...


 

The Grey Havens, as it was the only place of those listed that the One Ring did not at one time visit.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 16, 2009)

Grey Havens.

It's the only one with a '_y_' in it. 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 16, 2009)

I think Aulë is the only one heading in somewhat the right direction...


Illuin, my friend, what else would you expect from me?


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 16, 2009)

K, then, how about that Minas Tirith was the only place that did not have a bearer of a great ring live for any considerable amount of time?


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope, but also on a right track, though not quite the same right track as Aule.


HINT:
It has little to nothing to do with the Ring.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 17, 2009)

So it has something to do with an important guy visiting those places?

Gandalf was never in Modor?


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 17, 2009)

_Very_ warm track, DB!


----------



## Illuin (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I’m stumped. _Gandalf The White_ summoned Gwaihir and rescued Frodo and Sam in Mordor; but it is never stated that Gandalf _The Grey_ was ever in Mordor. *Both* Gandalf _The White_ and Gandalf _The Grey_ had been present in the other places (if you count the _P__eak of The Silvertine_ as part of Moria).


----------



## Aulë (Mar 18, 2009)

Firawyn said:


> I'll take it...here's an easy one Illuin.
> 
> Mordor
> Rivendell
> ...


 

Hmmm, of the Fellowship of Nine, each visited of the above...


Frodo - all 5
Samwise - all 5
Pippin - all bar Mordor
Merry - all bar Mordor
Gandalf - all 5 (surely he wandered into Mordor at some stage to check things out)
Aragorn - Perhaps not the Grey Havens...but surely he checked out Mordor once it became part of his realm.
Gimli - all bar Mordor and the Grey Havens
Legolas - all bar Mordor and the Grey Havens
Boromir - all bar Mordor and the Grey Havens
So I'm going to go with: the Grey Havens, as it was not visited by Aragorn.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 18, 2009)

*sigh* This was _supposed _to be an easy one. 

HINTS:

It has little to nothing to do with the Fellowship. *Some person* did not visit *one* of those places. 

The correct place has been guessed. The right person has not. In fact, the right culture hasn't even been guessed.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay - that rules out Rivendell.




Elrond hasn't visited Moria?
Galadriel hasn't visited Mordor? (Moria is, after all, right next door)
Evil minions haven't been near the Grey Havens?


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 19, 2009)

Aulë said:


> Okay - that rules out Rivendell.
> 
> Elrond hasn't visited Moria?



Correct!!


----------



## Aulë (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay - this should test out a few of you. 

Angmar 
Dunland
Gondor
Lórien
Erebor


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 20, 2009)

Agmar was the only one that wasn't a country?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 20, 2009)

Firawyn said:


> Agmar was the only one that wasn't a country?


 
Nope - Angmar was the realm of the Witch King, and therefore could be considered a "country".


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 20, 2009)

*nods* Okay...I will think on this tonight. 

I find the answer always comes to me in the dead of the night, about the time that I'm always asleep... 

Be back tomorrow.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, so I thought for a few days.

How about...Lórien, because it was the only one to never change rulers.

Or Lórien because it was never conquered, and the others were?

OR Lórien because it was only ever inhabited by elves, and all the others had several races living there over the passage of time?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 24, 2009)

Firawyn said:


> Okay, so I thought for a few days.
> 
> How about...Lórien, because it was the only one to never change rulers.


What about when Galadriel left?



> Or Lórien because it was never conquered, and the others were?


Was Gondor ever conquered?



> OR Lórien because it was only ever inhabited by elves, and all the others had several races living there over the passage of time?


 True, but no.


Good guesses, so keep it up. I'll make it easier for you guys and rule out Erebor.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_
> 
> *King Arthur:* [_interrupting Dennis_] PLEASE! Please, good people, I am in haste! Who lives in that castle?
> *Female peasant:* No one lives there.
> ...


 
This movie applies to everything... 

I'm going to venture a tenuous guess and say _Dunland_ as it was never subject to any form of autocratic rule; it was an "_anarcho-syndicalist commune_"... of sorts... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay - you guys are thinking this through waaaaay too much. Although Úlairi is the closest so far since he is going down the non-LOtR road.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't have my books with me to check anything right now (they are on their way to Japan), so all my guesses are a bit wild, but I'm saying Lorien because to my knowledge it was the only one ever to have a female leader.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 24, 2009)

Realized it was possible you meant the Gardens of Lorien rather than Lothlorien so then I'm guessing Lorien because more than one location can be labled that way.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 24, 2009)

Aulë said:


> Angmar
> Dunland
> Gondor
> Lórien





Aulë said:


> Although Úlairi is the closest so far since he is going down the non-LOtR road.


Lórien is the only one with a queen?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 24, 2009)

OK - another hint.
Someone who has never read Tolkien's works would be able to answer this.


----------



## Voronwen (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm going to take a wild stab and say Angmar because it's the only one that has conquered (in aggression, not in defense) another kingdom...


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 25, 2009)

Dunland as it is the only one that has _land _in it.
Dunland because it is the only land not to have an "_r_" in it.
Gondor because the first letters of all the other lands create anagrams such as DEAL and LEAD.
Erebor because it is the only land without an "_n_" in it.
I have many more arbitrary possibilities cooked up... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë (Mar 25, 2009)

Úlairi said:


> Dunland as it is the only one that has _land _in it.
> Dunland because it is the only land not to have an "_r_" in it.
> Gondor because the first letters of all the other lands create anagrams such as DEAL and LEAD.
> Erebor because it is the only land without an "_n_" in it.
> ...


 None of those. But you're on the right track.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 25, 2009)

Dunland has 7 letters


----------



## Aulë (Mar 25, 2009)

Durin's Bane said:


> Dunland has 7 letters


 Correct! 
You're up.


----------



## Illuin (Mar 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Durin's Bane*
> 
> 
> _Dunland has 7 letters _


 


> Originally Posted by *Aulë*
> Correct!
> You're up.


 













Now that was good .


----------



## Alcarinque (Mar 25, 2009)

Illuin said:


> Now that was good .


 *Aule you are unbelievable! I spent the afternoon doing research only to feel stupid! However I'm not angry! It was hilarious!*


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 25, 2009)

Illuin said:


> Now that was good .



Agreed!! LOL, sounds like something I would pull, huh Illuin?


Okay DB, hit us!


----------



## Aulë (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello???? DB???


----------



## Durin's Bane (Apr 14, 2009)

lol wut? 

Ered Lithui
Ered Nimrais
Ered Gorgoroth
Ered Mithrin
Ered Luin


----------



## Illuin (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, only one range is located in Beleriand, but I doubt that's it. So I'll go with *Ered Luin*: the only mountain range that runs North to South, rather than East to West.

(DB, check out the latest in the _Anagram Thread_; that one's for you )


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 21, 2009)

What happened to this thread? It looks really interesting. I realise that we are waiting for Durin's Bane's answer, but if he/she has taken a sabbatical, I suggest we get it going again with a new question. I don´t want to be presumptuous, as I've only recently returned to the forum myself, but perhaps the moderators would step in?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 21, 2009)

Not really what I consider a moderator's job. These things are better if the game players themselves regulate the games. I personally don't have a new list to pose at the moment. If someone else does, I don't think DB would be offended though.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 21, 2009)

If no one has any problem with it.......then:

Haldir
Aragorn
Arathorn
Gandalf
Boromir

Hint: It doesn't have to do with anything that they have done or where they went


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad to see someone´s taken the plunge! Unfortunately, I daren't even venture a guess right now. For a start I´ll have to go and look up Haldir´s biography....


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 21, 2009)

childoferu said:


> If no one has any problem with it.......then:
> 
> Haldir
> Aragorn
> ...



Well, this is sort of something they "did" but I'll go ahead and throw it out there since it was the first thing to occur to me. Haldir because he's the only one that didn't die.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 21, 2009)

Well since it isn't any of their actions I assume it must be their nature.

Gandalf, for he is the only member of the list not to be of the Children of Eru


----------



## childoferu (Jul 21, 2009)

Both Hobbit-GalRosie and PoC made attempts, one of them were right for the wrong reason 

So basically my post was just another hint


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 22, 2009)

Something to do with broken objects?: Both Arathorn and Aragorn bore the broken sword Narsil; Boromir´s horn was cloven in two in his last fight; and Gandalf´s staff broke upon the bridge of Khazad Dum. In that case the answer would be Haldir since his bow remained well and truly intact.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 22, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> Something to do with broken objects?: Both Arathorn and Aragorn bore the broken sword Narsil; Boromir´s horn was cloven in two in his last fight; and Gandalf´s staff broke upon the bridge of Khazad Dum. In that case the answer would be Haldir since his bow remained well and truly intact.


 
interesting choice of logic, but no, look at my last hint


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 22, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> Something to do with broken objects?: Both Arathorn and Aragorn bore the broken sword Narsil; Boromir´s horn was cloven in two in his last fight; and Gandalf´s staff broke upon the bridge of Khazad Dum. In that case the answer would be Haldir since his bow remained well and truly intact.



I love it! Awesome thought WIthywindle


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 23, 2009)

You said that the right answer had been given, but for the wrong reason; so if it´s not Haldir, it must be Gandalf, but I´ve no idea why. I think we need another hint.........


----------



## childoferu (Jul 23, 2009)

It has to do with the name, why does Gandalf's name distinguish him as the "odd man" out, hmm...


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay, this must be it, and in fact there are two loosely related reasons: all the rest have a more or less famous ancestor of the same name; the names also have elvish etymologies. There is only one Gandalf recorded, and the name is from the speech of the Men of Eriador.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 23, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> Okay, this must be it, and in fact there are two loosely related reasons: all the rest have a more or less famous ancestor of the same name; the names also have elvish etymologies. There is only one Gandalf recorded, and the name is from the speech of the Men of Eriador.


 
CORRECT CORRECT  

Since PoC orginally gave the correct answer but you gave the correct reason why, either one of you can go next


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 23, 2009)

It's all you withywindle  

I posted what I thought was a hugely clever odd man out (the odd man never blew a horn in any of the books) and it was guessed rather quickly and I'm still recovering


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay, I´ll have a go, but I'm sure it´s too easy:

Celegorm
Thingol
Húrin
Curufín
Mim


----------



## Illuin (Jul 24, 2009)

No one slew Húrin (at least physically ).


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 24, 2009)

Mim was the only dwarf.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 25, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> Okay, this must be it, and in fact there are two loosely related reasons: all the rest have a more or less famous ancestor of the same name; the names also have elvish etymologies. There is only one Gandalf recorded, and the name is from the speech of the Men of Eriador.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought strictly speaking Boromir wasn't Elvish; Tolkien said the Boro was some kind of mannish construct attached to an Elvish suffix. But yes. The point about the ancestors is quite true.

Sorry, had to nit-pick, it's my nature.

As to the current one...uh, I'll guess later. If at all. Good luck peoples!


----------



## childoferu (Jul 25, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> Okay, I´ll have a go, but I'm sure it´s too easy:
> 
> Celegorm
> Thingol
> ...


 
Thingol...for...some reason


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Thingol is the correct answer; hint: it has to do with where they lived at some point in their lives.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 27, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> Thingol is the correct answer; hint: it has to do with where they lived at some point in their lives.



Well, Thingol is the only one who wasn't in some way banished from somewhere or dispossessed of a home (Mim wasn't exactly kicked out but he was made into a guest/servant in what had been his own home)...Hurin was blessed to see Gondolin once but could never be allowed to return, Celegorm and Curufin were driven from Nargothrond after their capture of Luthien.

Yes? No?


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Nearly there! So where did all four end up living for a while?


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 29, 2009)

What happened to the guesses? If nobody answers by Friday, I´ll post the answer and leave the floor open to the first person who wants to ask a fresh question.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 29, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> What happened to the guesses? If nobody answers by Friday, I´ll post the answer and leave the floor open to the first person who wants to ask a fresh question.


 
Hey sorry Withywindle, I know I was definitely checking this thread everyday(well actually, I check TTF constantly everyday) to see if GalRossie had come up with the reason cause I had given up, my lore is, I would still say elementary


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 31, 2009)

OK, here´s the answer:

Celegorm, Curufin, Mim and Hurin all lived for a time in Nargothrond ( Of course, Mim and Hurin lived there after its sacking). Thingol, whilst a sworn cave-dweller himself, never took up residence in Nargthrond.

The next question is anybody's.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 3, 2009)

Bombadil
Glorfindel
Balrog
Saruman
Celeborn

Whose the odd man out?!


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 3, 2009)

Saruman, the only non-immortal. Long lived, right? The Wizards didn't live forever...or am I way off?

OR

Belrog, as the only non humanoid (yes, I'm been watching Star Trek lately!!) 

OR

Bombadil, the only unclassified creature in Middle Earth.


 Anywhere near the mark on any of those?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2009)

childoferu said:


> Bombadil
> Glorfindel
> Balrog
> Saruman
> ...



The Balrog was the only one who didn't travel to/through/near the Shire (to get to the Grey Havens or otherwise).


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Withywindle *
> _Celegorm, Curufin, Mim and Hurin all lived for a time in Nargothrond ( Of course, Mim and Hurin lived there after its sacking). Thingol, whilst a sworn cave-dweller himself, never took up residence in Nargthrond._


 

There are some issues I would like to address here (ehem ), but since another game is already underway (and I'm too lazy ), I'll take a rain check.


Glorfindel was _re-embodied_. Technically, Saruman was _"embodied"_ (incarnated) in the flesh, but Glorfindel died, was re-embodied, and sent back.

Firawyn.....Belrog?  What's up with that? I've seen you do this before.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, interesting answers, although way off

Hint: It doesn't have anything to do with what they did, or wherever they went, it has more to do with something we as fans and scholars discuss

p.s. I hope that wasn't too HUGE of a hint


----------



## Illuin (Aug 4, 2009)

*Bombadil*

No one knows what the heck he is. 


*EDIT:*
Oops. Looks like Fir already said that.

Hmm. Anything to do with wings?


----------



## childoferu (Aug 4, 2009)

Illuin, I think you're getting close...to the reason of the odd man out, but still not the odd man out himself


----------



## Withywindle (Aug 4, 2009)

Perhaps something to do with controversial characters?: The eternal debate over just who the hell Bombadil is; the Balrog and his wings; Glorfindel's alleged reincarnation; Saruman both _per _se, and as a member of the Istari.... 

The odd man out then would be Celeborn as everyone knows who he is (nominal king of Lorien and eternally nagged husband), and nobody could give a toss about him anyway.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 5, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> Perhaps something to do with controversial characters?: The eternal debate over just who the hell Bombadil is; the Balrog and his wings; Glorfindel's alleged reincarnation; Saruman both _per _se, and as a member of the Istari....
> 
> The odd man out then would be Celeborn as everyone knows who he is (nominal king of Lorien and eternally nagged husband), and nobody could give a toss about him anyway.


 
Oh my Goodness WW! You're sooooooooooooooooooo close, heck I might as well give it to you, because your reason is absolutely correct, but instead of Celeborn, my odd man out is Saruman because _he's_ the only one without any controversy surrounding him

Wow, you're up next WW


----------



## Withywindle (Aug 5, 2009)

Just out of interest, what is the Celeborn controversy?


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 5, 2009)

@ Illuin - Damn! You're right. Spelling has never been my strong suit! 


Hmm, good one childoferu. Very interesting approach to an odd man out.

And, it's about time someone brought of the everlasting "do Balrogs have wings" argument into this game!


----------



## childoferu (Aug 5, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> Just out of interest, what is the Celeborn controversy?


 
Its not on par with Balrog Wings or Bombadil, but its this link:

http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Celeborn,_Lord_of_Lórien


----------



## Illuin (Aug 5, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Firawyn*
> _Illuin - Damn! You're right. Spelling has never been my strong suit!_


 
I think your spelling is fine, but if you're anything like most women I know, you try to type 3,000 wpm (rush, rush, rush ), and *e* and *a* are very easy to reverse.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 5, 2009)

Illuin said:


> I think your spelling is fine, but if you're anything like most women I know, you try to type 3,000 wpm (rush, rush, rush ), and *e* and *a* are very easy to reverse.


 
Firawyn's a Woman! 

Man, you learn something new at the TTF everyday...


----------



## Withywindle (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the Celeborn controversy CoE, it was all news to me. 

However, I couldn't really take in the details as I was too busy laughing over that name Teleporno. So now we know why Celeborn speaks so little: he's a subscription channel; if you haven't paid for it, he scrambles after five minutes just when he's getting interesting!

Incidentally, I haven't come up with a good question yet, so if anyone's got an odd-man-out, fire away.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 6, 2009)

Need a good odd-man-out question, CoE is your man

Ulmo
Melian
Tulkas
Manwe
Yavanna

And the odd-Ainur-out is...


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 7, 2009)

childoferu said:


> Firawyn's a Woman!
> 
> Man, you learn something new at the TTF everyday...




ROFL! Yes, she is. But I'm bisexual, and far more analytically minded than most woman are, so its no shock for anyone to mistake me as a male.  Hehe, check out my facebook, childoferu, and I promise you'll never think I'm a guy again. If you can humor my ego, I'm a cutie!


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 7, 2009)

childoferu said:


> Need a good odd-man-out question, CoE is your man
> 
> Ulmo
> Melian
> ...




My memory might be faulty, but Melian wasn't a Valar?


----------



## childoferu (Aug 8, 2009)

Firawyn said:


> My memory might be faulty, but Melian wasn't a Valar?


 
Your memory isn't faulty, but hey, I didn't make it _that _easy


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 8, 2009)

If you read back on some of the other odd man out posts, you'll find that sometimes people make them so obvious that we go on and on for weeks before anyone decides that it's not really that silly to suggest something. I remember one case - the odd man out was the only name without the letter "G" in it. See what I mean??

On topic, the Valar are not my strong suit at all, so I'm going to have to think on that one some more.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 8, 2009)

Ulmo is the only unmarried one.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 8, 2009)

HLGStrider said:


> Ulmo is the only unmarried one.


 
Correct Ms. Strider

Your turn, if you want, or I can just churn out another one..........................................*please pick me*


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Gandalf 
Cirdan
Elrond
Gimli
Thorin


----------



## childoferu (Aug 9, 2009)

Cirdan is the only one not mentioned in the hobbit

or

Thorin is the only one who dies, per se

or

Elrond as he is the only one to appear in all of Tolkien's ME works


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope

nope

nope. . .


----------



## childoferu (Aug 9, 2009)

Elrond is the only one who has children

Gimli is the only one who doesn't carry a special item, such as a ring

and with one last desperate attempt...

Gandalf cause he's Maiar


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope.
To solve this one you have to take things at face value.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 10, 2009)

HLGStrider said:


> Nope.
> To solve this one you have to take things at face value.


 
Gimli is the only one with six letters in his name


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 10, 2009)

HLGStrider said:


> Gandalf
> Cirdan
> Elrond
> Gimli
> Thorin



Elrond is the only one whose name starts with a vowel?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope. 

You have to judge the odd man out by how he appears.


----------



## Withywindle (Aug 12, 2009)

HLGStrider said:


> Nope.
> To solve this one you have to take things at face value.


 
OK, I can take a hint: Elrond is the only one who could be hired to do publicity for Gilette.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 12, 2009)

Not how I expected the answer to be phrased, but yeah, that's it.

Elrond is the only one without a beard.

Go for it, Withy.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn! I thought if that but couldn't remember if Cirdan had a beard. Gah. 

Good one Elgee!


----------



## Withywindle (Aug 14, 2009)

Let's try this:

The Battle of Five Armies
Dagor-Nuin-Gilliath
Battle of the Gladden Fields
Battle of Fornost
Battle of Dagorlad


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 14, 2009)

Humm, two things come to mind at the moment:

Battle of Five Armies because it's the only one which involved any dwarves. 

OR

Battle of Gladden Fields because it was the only battle won by the Orcs/Enemy.


----------



## Withywindle (Aug 17, 2009)

No to the first, although true.

No to the second and not true as Fornost was also won by the enemy.

Think more in terms of the casualties of each battle.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 17, 2009)

I might be stretching here, but it's worth a shot...

Battle of Fornost, because it was the only battle in which royal blood was not slain?


The Battle of Five Armies, Fili and Kili
Dagor-Nuin-Gilliath, Fëanor 
Battle of the Gladden Fields, Isildur
Battle of Dagorlad, Gilgalad


----------



## Withywindle (Aug 18, 2009)

Absolutely correct!

Indeed it's not just royal blood I was thinking of, but the reigning king: Thorin II was also killed in the Battle of Five Armies.

Interestingly, Fornost spelled the end of the North Kingdom, but although Arvedui was in the battle and was defeated, he was not killed there but rather died shortly afterwards in Forochel.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 19, 2009)

Whoh...I got one?  Yay me. I love playing this game because it makes me keep reading more and more Tolkien, but I rarely actually get one right!

You know, I really thought I was stretching things on that guess, because all the resources I could think of were nonspecific as to what battle Gilgalad died in. It just says he didn't make it through the war. 

Okay, here goes nothing - 



Aragorn
Bilbo 
Gandalf
Gollum
Sauron


I don't think this approach has been used before. Have fun!


----------



## Withywindle (Aug 20, 2009)

You're right in saying that Gil-Galad wasn't killed in the Battle of Dagorlad proper, but in the last scrap with Sauron which followed on from that; but since that confrontation has no name, I considered it as a kind of prologue to the battle - anyway, you got my drift.

As to your puzzle, I'll have to think about it.....


----------



## Helm (Aug 20, 2009)

two guesses.
1. aragorn because he never held the ring.
2. a friends guess...sauron was never an instrument of good in the books
those are my guesses and my first shot at this 'new' game. last time I login in could have been 5 years ago.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 20, 2009)

Gandalf's the only one with seven letters in his name, and good guesses Helm, nice to see a member get back active in the Forums


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 20, 2009)

Bilbo never entered or saw Mordor.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 20, 2009)

Nope, nope, nope, and...nope. 

One of you guessed the right person, but for not even close to the right reason. 

One of you was warm as to the reason, but wrong as to who. 

Keep thinking!


PS...Welcome back, Helm.


----------



## Helm (Aug 22, 2009)

Firawyn said:


> Aragorn
> Bilbo
> Gandalf
> Gollum
> ...



Well, Gollum is out then, and I am going to ignore the # of letters idea because you said you I don't think this approach has been used before.

Going on your other hint...Souron is the only one who made his permanent abode in Mordor


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 22, 2009)

Nope again.

HINT: 

ChildofEru was the closest so far.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 23, 2009)

Bilbo is the only one who only had one name.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 23, 2009)

This isn't a vowel consonant thing, is it?


----------



## Helm (Aug 23, 2009)

Aragorn is the only one who get married.

what is the odd one out?

h
r
e
t
n

Answer: e is the only vowel! 
Now wasn't that fun?!?!
Maybe as the new one to this game, I should keep silent.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 23, 2009)

HLGStrider said:


> Bilbo is the only one who only had one name.



Bravo Elgee! Exactly!  Your go.

I was hoping to throw you guys off with the Gollum thing...but Elgee is too smart for that!

@ Helm, hey, don't keep too quiet, we like new faces. Just wait your turn to post a puzzle, that's all we ask.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh dang, now I have to think. . .><



Saruman
Gandalf
Aragorn
Eowyn
Aredhel

This is kind of vague and just popped into my head so it is either going to be really easy or really hard depending on how people think.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 24, 2009)

One haughty contestant wasn't particularly exhilarated traveling on horseback . He prefers *walking* here and there, they say, as an old man, hooded and cloaked.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 24, 2009)

Duly noted, but I'm afraid this particular one doesn't have anything to do with horses.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 24, 2009)

*Saruman* - _The White Wizard_
*Gandalf* - _The White_
*Aredhel* - _White Lady of Gondolin_ 
*Éowyn* - _White Lady of Rohan_ 

*Aragorn* - Erm.... 

I should always remember to guess *Aragorn* when it is you Strider


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 24, 2009)

I like Aragorn. . .

Nice job Illuin.


----------



## Helm (Aug 25, 2009)

Firawyn said:


> @ Helm, hey, don't keep too quiet, we like new faces. Just wait your turn to post a puzzle, that's all we ask.


 
My puzzle was sarcastic to show the point that I don't think vowel costenate puzzles are worth guessing at after the first on back on page 2 or whatever.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 25, 2009)

HLGStrider said:


> I like Aragorn. . .
> 
> Nice job Illuin.



Very nice, Illuin. I wouldn't have thought of that...however I will henceforth remember that Elgee *tips had* is madly in love with Aragorn...lol

Next??




> My puzzle was sarcastic to show the point that I don't think vowel costenate puzzles are worth guessing at after the first on back on page 2 or whatever.



I know Helm. Sorry if I came off as being bossy or something. I was just joking along.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey cool; I won. OK, here's one that is pretty easy (and straightforward). I'll begin with a hint: The correct answer may cause some trivial controversy.  


*Sam
Frodo

Elrond
Arwen

Galadriel
Gimli 

Bilbo
Gandalf*

Despite the pairs, the answer is one individual


----------



## childoferu (Aug 26, 2009)

Illuin said:


> Hey cool; I won. OK, here's one that is pretty easy (and straightforward). I'll begin with a hint: The correct answer may cause some trivial controversy.
> 
> 
> *Sam*
> ...


 
wait, what are the pairs for, they're definitely throwing off my thought process, are the pairs supposed to be a hint in themselves?


----------



## Helm (Aug 26, 2009)

Firawyn said:


> I know Helm. Sorry if I came off as being bossy or something. I was just joking along.


 No harm done, I see your humour (yes, humoUr, I'm from Canada).

as to the puzzle, the male pairs and male/female pairs are throwing me off, time to think.


----------



## Helm (Aug 26, 2009)

Gimli is loyal to Galadrial
Sam to frodo
not really Arwen to Elrond
Bilbo to Gandolf?!?! That doesn't seem to work.

Thouse are my thoughts, might help someone else think.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 1, 2009)

Come on folks. What's the story here? This is not the usual expertise I have come to know and expect.  Are we getting rusty?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 1, 2009)

It's kind of unfair that we all used 5 people and you throw out 8. . . leaves a lot more options.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by *HLGStrider*
> _It's kind of unfair that we all used 5 people and you throw out 8. . . leaves a lot more options. _


I can't believe I'm hearing these _'out-of character'_ faint-hearted words from the _TTF ring leader_ *"Strider" *herself! There isn't an _'invasion of the body-snatchers'_ thing going on - beginning in Japan; is there?  Ranger; it's Illuin - your TTF comrade; remember? You love those Black and White movies and stuff?......ya know...


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 1, 2009)

Well . . . if you look up my history, you'll notice I've only answered the easy ones.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 1, 2009)

Did Arwen ever see the one ring? She seems a bit odd-man-out as she wasn't much involved in the adventures

I was going to say that perhaps Gandalf for he isn't a child of eru, looking to follow the trivial controversy path as he's kind of in the body of a man, but then thought: *What of Hobbits??

*Or is it perhaps Bilbo, did he ever wander to the woods of Lorien?


----------



## Helm (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats a good point Prince. Are Hobbit ever refered to a Children of Eru? So, a guess, Gandalf and Bilbo are not children of Eru. Wait, you said the answer is one character. oh well.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 1, 2009)

Helm said:


> Are Hobbit ever refered to a Children of Eru?



Exactly! It doesn't really pertain to the topic here of odd man out but I think it requires NANT (not another new topic!  ) if there isn't one already


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 1, 2009)

Gandalf doesn't have any relatives in the stories.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 2, 2009)

Prince; you are in the ballpark (in fact, right there in the infield )! However, in what way I will not say. 

Actually, here's another little hint. There is more to my _'infield'_ analogy if you think about it. Let's narrow it down to _*third base*_. What comes after _third base_?


----------



## Helm (Sep 3, 2009)

uuummm....home? just a guess. Elrond and Arwen lived in the same house; sam and Frodo, yup; the other two sets don't fit in though. I'm out of guesses for now.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 3, 2009)

*Sam
Frodo

Elrond
Arwen

Galadriel
Gimli 

Bilbo
Gandalf

Arwen is the only one who didn't go overseas in the end? Which seems a little too obvious, and I don't see what it has to do with the pairs. 
*


----------



## Illuin (Sep 3, 2009)

You got it Strider (and you doubted yourself ). The 'pairs' were just a smokescreen (and to add a little twist ); because I thought it would be too easy otherwise. The so-called 'controversy' was Gimli; because it was only _'rumored'_ he went with Legolas. Anyway, nice job Ranger; you're up.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 5, 2009)

Tricksy pairs. . .

k, the answer to this one is NOT that the odd man out isn't a Hobbit.

Gandalf 
Frodo
Odo Proudfoot
Nob
Bilbo


----------



## childoferu (Sep 5, 2009)

Frodo is the only one who hasn't been stabbed by a Morgul blade

well, that was my first thought


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 5, 2009)

Umm, I think you mean Frodo is the only one who WAS stabbed because I really don't remember poor Odo getting knifed anywhere in the book. However, no, that's not it either way.


----------



## Helm (Sep 6, 2009)

poor Odo was the only one married or had children (I think). By the way, is that why you call him poor?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 6, 2009)

Odo never "did anything unexpected or had any adventures."


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope and nope.

Nah, the poor was just because I was thinking about him getting stabbed.

Hint: The correct Odd Man Out has not been guessed . . . which edits out two options, so that's a pretty big hint.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 6, 2009)

My guess would be Nob because he was the only one not present at Bilbo's 'Unexpected Party'

Edit: Ah! Sorry, I meant his 'Long-Expected Party' from LOTR. I got the first chapters of The Hobbit and LOTR mixed up.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2009)

And that is it.

You're up.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha! That one had me thinking!

Hopefully this one isn't TOO easy! 

Saruman
Aragorn
Merry
Pippin
Denethor

Good luck!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2009)

Merry never possessed/looked into a Palantir.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 6, 2009)

Strider you are too quick! That is, of course, correct. I'll try to make mine a little harder next time. 

You're up, Strider!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2009)

I feel like I cheated. . .it wasn't that that was easy, it was that we think enough alike that you used an odd man out I used about a year ago . . . or maybe more. This game has been going on for awhile.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 6, 2009)

I see. Well I was hoping to be more original, but I haven't exactly had the time to sift through every post. Haha, I don't feel so bad about it though.  I would be here forever!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2009)

Elrond
Frodo
Faramir
Oin
Arwen


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 7, 2009)

Faramir was the only one to not spend any time in Rivendell (As far as I can remember)


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 7, 2009)

Good thinking, but no, not what I had in mind.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I want to try to avoid the more obvious choices so I'll make one more guess. Is it Arwen? She was the only one of those five who never saw the one ring.

Haha, if that's not it maybe I'm just looking too deep into it.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 7, 2009)

Which Oin?


Humm....Arwen because she was never in a battle? *cough* darn you PJ *cough*


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 7, 2009)

Nope and nope. Oin from the Hobbit.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 7, 2009)

Well this one seems a bit on the obvious side to me, but I'll say Oin because he was the only one not present in LOTR.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 7, 2009)

Nope. 
One clue, has nothing to do with what they did.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 7, 2009)

This one is tricky for sure.

Frodo, because he is the only one not of royal ancestry.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 7, 2009)

Much closer but still wrong.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm quickly running out of ideas.

Would it be Faramir because he is the only one who was not in or related to anyone who was in The Hobbit?

Haha this is definately a hard one for me.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 8, 2009)

Definitely closer, wrong person, closer reason.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 8, 2009)

*Grasping at straws*
Ok I'll try going for something obvious I guess.

Arwen because she's the only girl (and she did marry a most charming man if I do say so myself)


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 9, 2009)

No. Answer has more to do with the people around them then the person themselves.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 9, 2009)

Umm... Oin because he was the only one to never have met Aragorn?

 I feel like I'm getting further away by the minute.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope. Oin's not it, btw.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 11, 2009)

Frodo - only one present at the destruction of the One Ring?

(Although I think Faramir not being in The Hobbit should count because it's true, intended or not)


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 11, 2009)

Kk, so far my hints aren't doing it, which is strange because I thought this one was on the obvious side due to my choices.

Anyway, Frodo is it but for a different reason than any said before.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 11, 2009)

I think I've got it!

Frodo....

The only one of the 5 not to have sex with a Dwarf.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 11, 2009)

Bucky said:


> I think I've got it!
> 
> Frodo....
> 
> The only one of the 5 not to have sex with a Dwarf.



 Bucky! 



Okay, Frodo was the only one to ever touch the One Ring?

Frodo was the only Hobbit?

Frodo was the only one to meet Gollum?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 12, 2009)

Shh . . . you haven't got the answer yet, but we'll keep that secret in the family. . . 






hint in there.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 12, 2009)

"By Jove, I think I've got it".........

Frodo: the only one of the 5 not descended from a royal or ruling line.

Now, back to the bathroom.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 12, 2009)

You're thinking more ancestral and I'm thinking more immediate.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 13, 2009)

If I got out of bed to post this and I'm wrong, I won't be happy..... 

Frodo is the only one who had no siblings and/or children


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 13, 2009)

The siblings was right (I was thinking didn't have a brother, but I figured I'd accept either one). Go for it.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 13, 2009)

OK....

I'm new at this, but will ponder a *CRUSHER* whilst watching baseball &football over the next few hours..... 

This is really starting to Pis, er, upset me....

I posted the 'question' and it's gone - is there a problem with replying to your own posts or something? It's happened to me twice now in different ways.

As I'm new at this, I hope 'odd man out' does not specifically mean you MUST use The Peoples of Middle-earth, because I chose swords:

Orcrist
Gurthang
Sting
Anduril
Anguriel


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 14, 2009)

Orchist...I assume you mean "Orcrist".

Lemmy think on this one. 
*
*


----------



## Mr. Istari (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd have to say Anduril, because it was the only one originally forged by a dwarf instead of an elf (when it was originally forged as Narsil, not when it was reforged as Anduril).


----------



## Bucky (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope....

I said CRUSHING. 

The answer's as plain as the nose on your face.

Or isn't I should say.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 15, 2009)

Well

Sting is obviously the only one with a name from the common tongue. And as far as I remember we aren't given its original name, if it had one.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 15, 2009)

No, not Sting.

Research.
Research.
Reaearch.

It's as plain as the nose on your face.

Or, it's not.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 15, 2009)

Sting was the only one wielded by a hobbit.

Orcrist was the only one buried with an owner, instead of passed on.



That's all I can come up with at the moment.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 16, 2009)

Gurthang is the only one made from the meteor metal?


----------



## Bucky (Sep 16, 2009)

No, no and no....

Gurthang is not the only sword on the list made from meteoer metal, BTW.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 16, 2009)

In the first post with this set, they are all referred to as swords. Is the entirely capitalized as well as crushing hint that you were attempting to evilly trick us into believing that the evil sting (not capitalized to show disrespect) is a sword? Because it's a knife, making it the odd man out. 

In response to the Prince Of Cat person's first guess, you informed us that it was not sting. Were you meaning that the evil sting is definitely not the answer, eliminating one of the five, as many end up doing to assist with discovering the correct answer, or were you merely informing that his guess was incorrect?

Anyways, if the evil sting hasn't been eliminated, besides my other guess about it, it was the only one that wasn't really seen as especially valuable, being a throw-away gift to the nasssty hobbit in the party, which sticks with the crushing hint, since it ended up being quite useful.

Anguriel works with the crushing hint via the fact that it was stolen from the superly awesome Eol by his own son. *gasp!* The poor dude! How evil was that kid of his? Plenty, I would estimate! So crushing! Also, Anguriel is superly crushing via being the mate of Anglachel and so less important? No?

Gurthang is the only one that kills its owner. Also, *flips through that The Silmarillion book* Gurthang talks.

Too many guesses? Also, should I really be paying attention to what I think is a hint about crushing? Hmmm... When were any of these weapons employed to crush?


----------



## Bucky (Sep 16, 2009)

Yay, you have more answers than I do!

It IS Anguriel.......

Now tell me why.

Hint: Remember the hint I already gave.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 16, 2009)

From what I have read, you misspelled Orcrist, and I just noticed that Anguirel was misspelled, as well. I am merely checking ---> Should it have been superly plain to myself that it was the only one that was supposed to be misspelled?  I only typed it the way that you did, at first, because I hadn't checked anything and was assuming that you knew what you were typing. Mayhaps you did, and it was an evil as well as tricksy set.

Other than that, ah, I am going to bed.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 17, 2009)

YAY:"


I cannot spell worth a dam. 

Sorry:

Anguirel.

That Tolkien Anbd his made up languages.

Hint: Think of the - forget it - I might as well give you the answer.


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 20, 2009)

The only thing that jumps out is that I don't really know that much about Anguirel. That is, I think the reason is is the odd man...er, sword, out is because it is the only sword without and extensive history.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 20, 2009)

Okay, so here are the facts that I know about Anguirel, and I'm going to try and form ideas. Let me know if I'm anywhere near the mark:

Anguirel was stolen. I don't think any of the others were. 

Anguirel was part of a pair, a sister sword. 

I keep thinking about the word "crushing", Bucky, that you said was a hint. The only thing I can think about with crushing is either that the sword was reforged, which Anguirel was not - it's sister sword was. Or, that it was in a battle, but of course all the others were as well. That's kind of the idea with swords. 

Okay, so those are my thoughts at the moment, but I don't have any of my books in front of me so this is pure memory.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 21, 2009)

Aisteru said:


> The only thing that jumps out is that I don't really know that much about Anguirel. That is, I think the reason is is the odd man...er, sword, out is because it is the only sword without and extensive history.



*You are on the right path.....

What exactly is missing that I'm looking for?


BTW: 'Crushing' only meant YOUR brains!

Hint: Read ALL accounts about the sword. The answer is (actually isn't) right there compared to the other sword's accounts.

If that didn't just give it away..........*


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2009)

As was already mentioned, it has no special history. That Tolkien dude didn't care much about it, but you are looking for a specific thing that the Tolkien dude didn't provide it with. How's about ---> A second thought? A large deal about the name, what it means, nicknames, or such. What happened to it in the end. It hurting anything, besides poor Eol's feelings, I suppose. Um, its owner doing anything with it besides owning it? Also, while I wouldn't be surprised if anyone noticed that it was exceptional in some way, that Tolkien dude never really wrote about it announcing anything on its own, unlike all of the others. Orcrist and Sting could glow, Gurthang was always talking about how great it was, and Anduril announced kingliness.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 21, 2009)

YayGollum said:


> As was already mentioned, it has no special history. That Tolkien dude didn't care much about it, but you are looking for a specific thing that the Tolkien dude didn't provide it with. How's about ---> A second thought? A large deal about the name, what it means, nicknames, or such. What happened to it in the end. It hurting anything, besides poor Eol's feelings, I suppose. Um, its owner doing anything with it besides owning it? Also, while I wouldn't be surprised if anyone noticed that it was exceptional in some way, that Tolkien dude never really wrote about it announcing anything on its own, unlike all of the others. Orcrist and Sting could glow, Gurthang was always talking about how great it was, and Anduril announced kingliness.



*BINGO! we have a winner!

'Um, it's owner not doing anything with it besides owning it.'

.........Is acceptable because I was looking for 'The only sword of the five that has no account of ever being used to kill anything.'


While Tolkien says something to the effect of Maeglin being 'proven fell in battle once the Leauger was opened by Turgon and blah blah blah.' (paraphase), Anguirel is never in an actual account where it's used in battle or to kill like the other 4 swords all are.

EDit: For the record:

Sting: Bilbo killing the spiders in Mirkwood.
Orcrist (God, I hope I spelled it correctly): Glamdring & Orcrist on the goblins in the tunnels of the Misty Mountains while escaping.
Anduril: Read TLOR; many. I recall 'a flash of white as it struck' somebody's helm, probably the huge orc in the Chamber of Mazarbul.
Gurthang: Beleg, Glaurung, Turin amoungst others. Technically, it wasn't Gurthang when it killed Beleg though as it wasn't reforged yet.


You're up, Yay..........*


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow. Good one Bucky.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, my ---> "It hurting anything, besides poor Eol's feelings, I suppose," guess was closer, but either works. Argh, though. Why did I have to get interested in that question? I am not a large fan of having to come up with these things --->

Bill (the pony)
Carcharoth (the terrifying canine)
Fastitocalon (the superly awesome turtle)
Huan (the terrifying as well as exceptionally evil canine, due to messing with cats)
Shadowfax (the horse)


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 22, 2009)

I thinking it has got to be the turtle, simply because we have so little information about him. Perhaps because, to my knowledge, he never came in contact with a Maia or partial Maia, Huan and Carcharoth both running into or around with Luthien, Bill having been around Gandalf, and Shadowfax, again with Gandalf. 

He is also the only one with a poem devoted to him and him alone.


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmm this could go two ways. 
1) Bill because he is the only "man" without some sort of exceptional quality. He is a fine horse, but there is nothing out of the ordinary about him: being a Mearas, being absolutely gigantic, bred for evil, etc.

2) Fastitocalon because he (it, whatever) is the only character that Tolkien didn't really create. The word and idea come from an Old English poem, so, unlike the other choices, the giant turtle is the only unoriginal thing in the list.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 30, 2009)

Garn, yo! Giving up already, you humans? Expecting me to narrow things down for you or provide hints? Is it not too early for such? Oh, or did you think that the few guesses already made must easily be correct? Craziness. None are. Also, no hints for you people, unless I am informed that you are entirely stumped, since I made it so awesomely difficult.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 30, 2009)

Okay, some ideas...

Bill was the only one who was owned, or rather tamed, by someone else. All the others were considered companions.

Shadowfax is the only one we know the birthplace of.

Fastitocalon is the only one that was a legend, rather than a historical being. 


Hot? Cold?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 30, 2009)

It may be a bit too obvious, but what about Fastitocalon for being the only sea creature rather than land creature?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 4, 2009)

None of the guesses are correct, so far. To answer the Firawyn person's questions, eh, I suppose that your guesses are sort of warm, but none look to be especially connected to the answer. They are merely along the correct lines, sort of.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 4, 2009)

Fastitocalon?

Not even mentioned in the Encyclopedia of Arda....

Never heard of this stinking turtle.....

Is this Tolkien in general or Middle-earth.

Where's this overgrown turtle from?

Somebody help me out here at least.

Or: the answer is Fastitocalgon because it's the only one I never heard of. 

It's the only one not in writings about Middle-earth? 

It's the only one with a female body part hidden in it's name?


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 4, 2009)

He's from the Adventures of Tom Bombadil, which I do not own and so I am having to rely on Foster's "Complete Guide to Middle Earth" for my guesses and all that says is _"A giant, perhaps mythical beast, the last of the Turtle-fish, in the Hobbitish poem of the same name. Fastitocalon was mistaken for an island by sailors, who were drowned when he submerged. (TB 48-49)_

TB means that it is in the above mentioned "Adventures of Tom Bombadil" and I'm assuming 48-49 is the pages you can find said poem on, but I don't have a copy to check this against. 

Because of this I have already guessed that it is because he is the only one with a poem devoted to his name. Another guess would be Giant Mutent Ninja Turtle because he drowned people and the others obviously did not. 

Huan, because to my rememberance, he was the only one who ever talked. 

Bill (the pony)
Carcharoth (the terrifying canine)
Fastitocalon (the superly awesome turtle)
Huan (the terrifying as well as exceptionally evil canine, due to messing with cats)
Shadowfax (the horse) 
Just copying the options so people don't have to scroll back too far.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 4, 2009)

*Carcharoth*

No horseback riding with him.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 5, 2009)

I haven't seen any answers that are close. Towards the Bucky person's question, the answer has nothing to do with where Fastitocalon came from, and I don't remember that being mentioned, anyways. I would figure him to be some superly cool turtle spirit type of Ainur, or one of those monsters that I suppose Eru just felt like populating the world with, for Orome to hunt. Or he might just not be real, since I only remember hearing of him as a nasssty hobbit legend, and who takes the Wereworms of the Last Desert seriously? *sniff*

Also, I have a handful of hints here, if they are required. *sigh*


----------



## Bucky (Oct 5, 2009)

Carcaroth: The only one to eat/touch a silmaril

Huan: The only one FROM Valinor

Shadowfax; The only one to die in Valinor

The stupid turtle: the only one confused with an island.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Bill, the only one named after a person.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 19, 2009)

Incorrect. Am prepared to offer hintses, if it truly is so achingly difficult.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 19, 2009)

Bill (the pony)
Carcharoth (the terrifying canine)
Fastitocalon (the superly awesome turtle)
Huan (the terrifying as well as exceptionally evil canine, due to messing with cats)
Shadowfax (the horse)

Carcharoth is the only servant of Morgoth. 

Bill, Shadowfax, and Huan all switched masters/loyalty at one point which might have something to do with it, but I can't say the same about Carcharoth or Fastitocalon, so I'm not sure which of them would be the odd man out in that case.

Fastitocalon, the only non-mammel/reptile.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 19, 2009)

Bill, the only "achingly boring" creature?

That turtle is odd since the canines and equines are pairs?


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 19, 2009)

Heh. Nope. *looks around for the piece of paper where he put the answer* But that is definitely not the answer. The hints are on that piece of paper, too, argh.


----------



## Astrance (Dec 19, 2009)

YayGollum said:


> Bill (the pony)
> Carcharoth (the terrifying canine)
> Fastitocalon (the superly awesome turtle)
> Huan (the terrifying as well as exceptionally evil canine, due to messing with cats)
> Shadowfax (the horse)



Fastitocalon, the slowest of the set ?


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Dec 28, 2009)

Ummm, Carcharoth, because he's the only one to have tried to kill somebody? 
Or Huan, because he was killed by Carcharoth?
Or the turtle, because all the others are connected somehow? (Huan and Charcaroth killed each other, and Bill and Shadowfax were both horses in the fellowship, and also Bill was pursued by wolves [maybe]?)


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Fastitocalon had fins not feet?  Far reach?


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 31, 2009)

Argh. I wanted to keep my hints away from you people, until they were asked for, but this has been going on for a while, and I haven't seen any guesses that were especially close to correct, so here is a broad hint. ---> Think socially.


----------



## Ares B (Jan 1, 2010)

Socially... Shadowfax was the only one with leadership status, and Huan was the only one who could speak, if only a limited number of times.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 1, 2010)

This may have already been said . . .but I'm too lazy to check.

Fastiticalon because he wasn't grouped with the good or bad guys but rather was a free agent, so to speak.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 1, 2010)

I originally thought that it might be something to do with changing masters. As Bill, Shadowfax and Huan all switched to following different masters... couldn't think of one for Carcharoth though. But they all did have masters apart from Old Horny.

Also they all seemed to be able to communicate to limited degrees except for Fasti again.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 1, 2010)

> Bill (the pony)
> Carcharoth (the terrifying canine)
> Fastitocalon (the superly awesome turtle)
> Huan (the terrifying as well as exceptionally evil canine, due to messing with cats)
> Shadowfax (the horse)



Bill is the only one to be a "servant" or a "help" to many people at the same time ?


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 1, 2010)

Dang. My hints are awesome. The Ares B person got it, with the guess about Shadowfax having leadership status. 

Also, of course Fastitocalon wasn't the answer! That would have been too obvious!


----------



## Ares B (Jan 1, 2010)

Right. Hmm. Hope this isn't too easy for you lot...

Frodo Baggins
Náin _(son of Grór, grandson of King Dáin I and father of Dáin Ironfoot.)_
Isildur
Gorbag
Thorin Oakenshield


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 1, 2010)

For starters....which Náin?


----------



## Ares B (Jan 1, 2010)

The son of Grór, grandson of King Dáin I and father of Dáin Ironfoot.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 1, 2010)

Ares B said:


> Right. Hmm. Hope this isn't too easy for you lot...
> 
> Frodo Baggins
> Náin
> ...




OKAY....

Gorbag is the only one not of the Free Peoples.

Frodo is the only Hobbit.

Gorbag (maybe?) is the only one who was not head of his "house" so to speak. 

Both Thorin and Nain were of royal lines so we could guess they had dwarven rings, and that would mean Gorbag never had a Ring of Power...


Warm? Cold?


----------



## Ares B (Jan 2, 2010)

Firawyn said:


> OKAY....
> 
> Gorbag is the only one not of the Free Peoples.
> 
> ...



Cold, sorry.

Gorbag was a Captain of an orc troop, so you can call him the head of a house. And Thorin never got the ring, it was taken from Thrór in Dol Guldur.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 2, 2010)

Ares B said:


> Frodo Baggins
> Náin _(son of Grór, grandson of King Dáin I and father of Dáin Ironfoot.)_
> Isildur
> Gorbag
> Thorin Oakenshield



Isildur, as the only one who wielded to the temptation of possessing some treasure, without renouncing it or repenting afterwards ? Though I admit I have no idea what Náin's temptation would have been.


----------



## Ares B (Jan 2, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Isildur, as the only one who wielded to the temptation of possessing some treasure, without renouncing it or repenting afterwards ? Though I admit I have no idea what Náin's temptation would have been.



Cold there too. But keep trying, folks!


----------



## Astrance (Jan 2, 2010)

Gorbag, as the only one whose family is unknown to us ? I mean we don't know any one of his parents or cousins or whatever.


----------



## Ares B (Jan 2, 2010)

Wonder if he knew any of them himself either... anyway, that's not it.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 2, 2010)

Frodo, the only one who didn't die? He went into the West, right?


----------



## Ares B (Jan 2, 2010)

Getting slightly warmer...


----------



## Astrance (Jan 2, 2010)

Frodo, the only one who wasn't slain but died a peaceful death ?


----------



## Ares B (Jan 2, 2010)

Warmer, yes. There's one thing that unites them all, but was different for one.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 2, 2010)

Gorbag, the only one who didn't have a heir when he died ?

Is the common thing about their deaths, by the way ?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 2, 2010)

Frodo was the only one who wasn't killed by an Orc.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 2, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Frodo was the only one who wasn't killed by an Orc.



I already said Frodo wasn't killed. Didn't think much on who all the others were killed by. 

Are we right in guessing the odd man is Frodo, we just have to figure out why?


----------



## Ares B (Jan 3, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Frodo was the only one who wasn't killed by an Orc.



That's what I was looking for. All got fatal blows from an orc, only Frodo survived it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 4, 2010)

Isildur
Sauron
Elendil
Denethor
Miriel


Trying to think with a two-year-old in the room is not fun.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 4, 2010)

Miriel was the only one to have never looked into a palantir.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 4, 2010)

Good guess, but no.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 4, 2010)

Sauron, the one who was not a parent.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 4, 2010)

Miriel, the only one who didn't rule somewhere? (despite that she had the right to)

Miriel, the only female?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 4, 2010)

Miriel, the only Noldo ?


----------



## Turgon (Jan 4, 2010)

Sauron was the only one to try a career as a busker?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 4, 2010)

Turgon said:


> Sauron was the only one to try a career as a busker?



Who knows... Didn't you hear of Isildur and Elendil's famous tap dancing show ? It was called _Riverdancing on the Anduin_ !

Would it be Elendil, as the only one not to have the letter R in his name ? (Stupid guess, but I dislike flooding for flooding's sake )


----------



## Turgon (Jan 4, 2010)

Sure I heard about it - that's what the Argonath commemorates right?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 4, 2010)

'course ! But, even if the critics liked it, the show was a commercial flop — to the point they had to steal the VIP guest's jewelry. Fortunately, Isildur didn't run far before being caught — but the loot wasn't recovered. Probably hid it somewhere.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 4, 2010)

Oooh! What if Miriel is the daughter of Tar-Palantir and not the mother of Feanor? Then they were all involved in the Downfall of Numenor except for Denethor!


----------



## Astrance (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh damn homonyms. That must be it. I never liked the Numenoreans in the first place, thus the amnesia (or, rather, blatant and unforgivable lack of knowledge )


----------



## Turgon (Jan 4, 2010)

Well Elgee is tricksy so it may well be wrong!

Numenor is interesting though, it was shaped like a star which was cool. Novelty shaped islands are great fun. Britain itself is shaped like a witch riding a pig...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 4, 2010)

> Oooh! What if Miriel is the daughter of Tar-Palantir and not the mother of Feanor? Then they were all involved in the Downfall of Numenor except for Denethor!



Turgon gets it. I suppose I could've thrown a "Tar" in front of Miriel's name, but that would've just made it too easy . . .


----------



## Turgon (Jan 4, 2010)

Barliman Butterbur
Beren
Bilbo
Lobelia Sackville-Baggins
Isildur


----------



## musicofainur (Jan 5, 2010)

Isildur. The only one with no "B" as an initial.

I'm kidding, please don't hit me with a stick!


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2010)

Lobelia, we never meet anyone who likes her.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2010)

No one gets hit with sticks here. Red Leather Bound copies of Lord of the Rings and the occasional Sock named Frank, but, no, no sticks.

I'm going to start with Bilbo being the only one who took the boat at the Havens and Beren because he was the only one who died and came back to life, just to get the obvious ones out of the way.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2010)

Barli never took anything that didn't belong to him.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2010)

. . . that we know of. . .


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2010)

I know... he must have taken something all those years at the inn. With guests leaving things behind, him and nob probably ran a shop on the other side of town. 


Can't of anything else... except how Beren got to meet Finrod, best elf in history.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 5, 2010)

Nóm said:


> Barli never took anything that didn't belong to him.



Dammit Nom - I thought I'd been really clever with that...

Yep they were all thieves except for Barley.

Beren nicked a Silmaril.
Bilbo pinched the Arkenstone.
Lobelia was basically a kleptomaniac.
And Isildur purloined a scion of the White Tree in Numenor.

Barley of course was the victim of a ramraid on his stables...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2010)

I tjought I was clever once too. I had all Sindarin words with a Quenya odd man. In ignorance and arrogance I thought I was of a select few around here to have an eye for such things, but nay! Iliun swept in within minutes and I think it was the shortest lived set of 4 this game has ever see. 

Now let me tread humbly into the next round.

Gollum
Hurin
Arwen
Gwindor


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, all were effected by or involved in the death of a relative at some point. . . Though Gollum was the only one who killed a relative, Deagol being a cousin. 

How about that Arwen was the only one with an official burial, I think. I don't remember what happened to Gwindor's remains, but he died in a battle his side lost, Gollum fell into a volcano, and Hurin wandered off into the wilderness. 

Of course it could be that Gollum is the only one who doesn't have a recorded brother.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2010)

Not what I had in mind.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 5, 2010)

A bit obvious - but where they all prisoners except for Arwen?

Edit: Let me rephrase that - they were all help captive except for Arwen who captured the heart of Aragorn...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2010)

"Dammit Nom - I thought I'd been really clever with that..." 

You mean that it can't have been clever as evident by my getting it, meaning you called me unclever.

I was going to let it slide, but now you say my odd man is obvious?

Arwen is correct for the reason you stated. To think I thought I had been clever!


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 5, 2010)

musicofainur said:


> Isildur. The only one with no "B" as an initial.
> 
> I'm kidding, please don't hit me with a stick!




Don't ever hesitate to suggest something like this...it has been done!! I recall one several months ago that the odd man out was the only one that didn't have seven letters in the name...see my point?




> No one gets hit with sticks here. Red Leather Bound copies of Lord of the Rings and the occasional Sock named Frank, but, no, no sticks.



Yea, my head still hurts from that one Elgee... Dern that book.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 5, 2010)

Nóm said:


> Gollum
> Hurin
> Arwen
> Gwindor



Arwen was the only one not to be a prisoner of a Dark Lord, whether Morgoth or Sauron ?

Gollum is the only one who likesss fishes ? I mean, we never get to see any of the others to eat anything, and since they lived rather far from the Sea...


----------



## Turgon (Jan 6, 2010)

Nóm said:


> "Dammit Nom - I thought I'd been really clever with that..."
> 
> You mean that it can't have been clever as evident by my getting it, meaning you called me unclever.
> 
> ...



Yeah... I should probably think a little before I type...

Stockholm I beat you to it...

So here goes:

Bilbo
Elrond
Gandalf
Gollum
Galadriel

Hopefully a bit tougher this time!


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 6, 2010)

All bore rings of power!

oh yeah, odd man... Gollum - the list's only threacherous and infanticidal rotten sneaker.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 6, 2010)

Nóm said:


> All bore rings of power!



I was hoping somebody would say that!

Nope!


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 6, 2010)

Gollum, never get to go to Eldamar?

I think I underestimate the cleverness.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 6, 2010)

Bilbo, never went to Lorien ?


----------



## Ares B (Jan 6, 2010)

Turgon said:


> Bilbo
> Elrond
> Gandalf
> Gollum
> Galadriel



Elrond was never tempted by the One Ring.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 6, 2010)

All good answers - but all wrong sadly...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 6, 2010)

Galadriel, the only one who is not in The Hobbit.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 6, 2010)

Elrond.....

The only one to never posess or be offered posession of the One Ring.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 6, 2010)

Gandalf, the only wizard here.

Galadriel, the only fair-haired one and/or the only female.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 7, 2010)

Nóm said:


> Galadriel, the only one who is not in The Hobbit.



Nom gets it again...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2010)

Glorfindel
Boromir
Legolas
Eomer


After this one I'll leave the game for a couple rounds. Starting to feel like I'm hogging it.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 7, 2010)

Boromir was the only one whose horse died.


----------



## Ares B (Jan 7, 2010)

Nóm said:


> Glorfindel
> Boromir
> Legolas
> Eomer



Éomer didn't face a Balrog.

Glorfindel, the only one with two lives.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2010)

Good ieas, but not what I have in mind.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 7, 2010)

Boromir is the only one to have dark hair.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2010)

No, please try again.


----------



## Mike (Jan 7, 2010)

> Boromir is the only one to have dark hair.



Actually, I believe Legolas has black hair as well, from the single passage in FOTR describing his hair colour. I always imagined him that way, in any case.

Also...Eomer was the only one not at the Council of Elrond? Maybe?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2010)

Nope, maybe next time.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't remember Legolas owning a horn ?
Or was Glorfindel the only one born in Aman ?
Or Eomer is the only one to have a sister ?

@ Mike : then I'd have to read it again, I always imagined Legolas fair-haired (but not with the Orlando Bloom look, no, not in my life ^^).


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2010)

Think more of something that was important to the plot in LotR.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 7, 2010)

Glorfindel never fought one of the Nine, although he was sent to ride against them ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2010)

You almost have it.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 7, 2010)

Now that I think of it, Boromir _seeing_ a Nazgûl on the Anduin doesn't qualify much as fighting, whereas Glorfindel had a good hand in the Bruinen ford thing.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 8, 2010)

Nóm said:


> You almost have it.





*I'm thinking.......

Eomer never encountered or battled a Balrog. *


----------



## Turgon (Jan 8, 2010)

Eomer didn't attend the Council of Elrond.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 8, 2010)

Boromir is the only one who turned against his friends.


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2010)

> Eomer never confronted or battled a Balrog.



Already said...



> Éomer didn't face a Balrog.



...



> Eomer didn't attend the Council of Elrond.



Already said...by me:



> Also...Eomer was the only one not at the Council of Elrond? Maybe?



I think we're reaching the "giving up" point about now...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 8, 2010)

Glorfindel was the only one powerful enough to openly face the 9.

Stockholm, you almost had it, so your turn.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks 

Let's see... Yes, these should do :

Huor
Tuor
Túrin
Húrin


----------



## Ares B (Jan 9, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Huor
> Tuor
> Túrin
> Húrin



Tuor, he alone was counted as Elven kindred.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice try, but I was thinking of something more trivial.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 10, 2010)

Turin was the only one with dark hair?

Turin was the only one never to see Gondolin?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 10, 2010)

No. We're looking for something they owned.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 10, 2010)

They were all related...Huor was a cousin...the others were of the same direct line...perhaps something from the house of Edian that stayed in that line...but I cant think of what...a sword, or merely a title?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 10, 2010)

You're burning there !


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 10, 2010)

Gah! I just moved so all my books are in boxes at the moment. I'm thinking on memory here! 

I recall something about a Black Sword...or was that just a title given to one of the three related for killing himself after he married is sister...crud, this era of Tolkien history is not my strong suit. I just recognized the relations.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 10, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> No. We're looking for something they owned.



*Hour owned/used the axe that became an heirloom of the Numenorean king.

(Weak, I know consaidering Hurin killed 70 Trolls with an axe in the 5th Battle).*


----------



## Astrance (Jan 10, 2010)

Firawyn is the closest !


----------



## Bucky (Jan 10, 2010)

Turin was the only one to commit incest? Like he 'owned' his sister?

Weak.....

How about:

Turin was the only one of the four to where the dragonhelm in battle?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2010)

Hurin was the only one to possess the Nauglamir, if even for a short while.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 11, 2010)

I know this isn't it, but Tour is the only one to not die by or in the water.....

Hurin: Cast himself into the sea.
Turin: Slew Himself by the Cabed-en-Aras in Brethil.
Huor: Pierced by an arrow at the Fens of Serech.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 11, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Hurin was the only one to possess the Nauglamir, if even for a short while.



Yes, this is it, though the exact answer would be that he was the only Man to possess it (not counting Beren who only took it to give it to Lúthien).


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome, let's see if I can come up with a new one before my potpie is done. . . 

Gandalf
Fingon
Ecthelion
Celeborn


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 11, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Awesome, let's see if I can come up with a new one before my potpie is done. . .
> 
> Gandalf
> Fingon
> ...



Gandalf seems too obvious....Celeborn, because it is the only one that is also a tree/has a tree named after him?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 11, 2010)

No, good thought though. This has more to do with what three of them have in common than what one of them hasn't, so look for a match of three rather than trying to find one thing that was extra special about one of them. . . if that's not too big a hint.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 11, 2010)

I know what it is, but I'm not gonna say.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 12, 2010)

Celeborn never fought a Balrog ?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going to say that one is close enough. The answer I was thinking of was "never died to a Balrog" since even Gandalf died at the end of his battle, at least for a little while, but that's good enough for me.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn! 


Too late.....

That one was a piece of cake.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 13, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> I'm going to say that one is close enough. The answer I was thinking of was "never died to a Balrog" since even Gandalf died at the end of his battle, at least for a little while, but that's good enough for me.



Well, on the other hand, do we know anyone who fought a Balrog and got away with it ? 

So :

Celegorm
Queen Berúthiel
Lobelia Sackville-Baggins
Witch-king of Angmar


----------



## Ares B (Jan 13, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Celegorm
> Queen Berúthiel
> Lobelia Sackville-Baggins
> Witch-king of Angmar



A nasty bunch you've got there. Lobelia didn't succumb to the dark side, and was redeemed in the end?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 13, 2010)

No, not at all


----------



## Bucky (Jan 13, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Well, on the other hand, do we know anyone who fought a Balrog and got away with it ?
> 
> So :
> 
> ...



*Lobelia is the only one without a 'pet'.......

Celegorm: Huan
Queen Beruthiel: Her cats
Witch-king: The winged steed*


----------



## Astrance (Jan 13, 2010)

That's a bingo !


----------



## Bucky (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh no!.....

Now I have to think of one..... 

Umbar
Khand
Rhun
Far Harad


----------



## Bucky (Jan 14, 2010)

I would say "OK, give up yet?", but nobody has even hazarded a guess.....


----------



## Turgon (Jan 14, 2010)

Rhun didn't answer Sauron's call during the War of the Rings?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 14, 2010)

Khand is the only region with no sea in or near it ?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 14, 2010)

Good one about the sea, but not close to what I had in mind......

Think about what makes up a land/nation.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 15, 2010)

Rhûn has no common border with Gondor ?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 15, 2010)

No, it's more to do with the people........


----------



## Ares B (Jan 15, 2010)

Umbar was first populated by Númenoreans.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 15, 2010)

No, but you're getting warmer........


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 17, 2010)

Umbar, the only location outside the North-west to have a significant amount of Numenorean blood.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 17, 2010)

No, but you're on the right track.......

Be more specific.

(I just gave the answer away)


----------



## Bucky (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll give this one I thought so easy one more day......

Research The Appendices (uh, I think).


----------



## Bucky (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, apparently nobody is going to get this one.....

Umbar
Khnad
Rhun
Far Harad

Of these four areas that were inhabited by the enemies of Gondor, the only one of which we are told the names of any leaders is Umbar - the descendants of Castamir the Usurper....


Appendix A, Gondor and the Heirs of Anarion:

''The second and greatest evil came upon Gondor in the reign of Telemnar. the 26th king., whose father Minardil, son of Eldacar, was slain at Pelargir by the Corsairs of Umbar. (They were led by Angamaite and Sangahyando, the great-grandsons of Castamir). 


So, as nobody got it, I'll try again:

Finrod
Turgon
Maedhros
Maeglin
Cirdan


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 20, 2010)

Cirdan - not descendant of Finwe.


----------



## FeyFeaofFeanor (Jan 21, 2010)

Cirdan - The only one who still lives in the Third Age?
Maeglin - The only one who served Morgoth (too obvious to be the answer?)
Cirdan - The only one without a father?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 21, 2010)

All true, but not what I'm thinking.......


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 22, 2010)

Cirdan was never killed?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 22, 2010)

Cirdan is the only Moriquendi ?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 22, 2010)

Again, true, as far as Cirdan surviving, but not what I was thinking.

Actually, Stockholm, Maeglin was half Moriquendi on his father's side (Eol the Dark Elf).


----------



## Astrance (Jan 22, 2010)

True about Maeglin, true, I should have remembered.

Maeglin is the only one who was never a king or a lord of his people ?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2010)

No again....

Although that's true too.

I thought this one was a lay-up.  

But, as Gandalf said at the Gate of Moria, "The answer to all riddles seems so absurdly simple once you see the answer." (more or less)


----------



## Astrance (Jan 23, 2010)

Maeglin, the only one who never sailed a ship or even see the Sea ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 23, 2010)

Well if it is the most obvious, for me Cirdan jumped out as being different because he was not of the Noldor, but I attribute that to my Noldor fanaticism.

But another thing, he was the only one to posses a ring of power. I got 2 more ideas, and I will wait until my next turn.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll go for the obvious one: Cirdan was the only one with a big bushy beard?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 23, 2010)

That was one of my two 

The other...  I plum forget.

Oh yeah, Cirdan, last dude to leave M-e for the Undying Lands


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2010)

All wrong.......

It's as plain as the nose on your face.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 23, 2010)

Speakin of body parts - Maedhros lost his hand?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2010)

Bingo!

We have a winner.....

Maedhros was the only one with one hand.

Actually, I just decided yesterday to change it to that because it was SO obvious & nobody said it. 

The real answer was, nevermind. 



You're up, Nom.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 26, 2010)

Glingal
Ethelas
Laurelin
Nimloth


----------



## Astrance (Jan 26, 2010)

The athelas is the only flower ?

Nimloth is the only silver/white plant here ? (I didn't dare to go for « Laurelin was the only one that didn't need Christmas lights, since they were included from the build  »).


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 26, 2010)

Nope. ......


----------



## Astrance (Jan 26, 2010)

Glindal is to the others what a plastic Xmas tree is to a Douglas fir ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes... haha!!


----------



## Bucky (Jan 26, 2010)

Totally wild guess here as herbology is about as interesting to me as languages....

Nimloth is the only person in the bunch?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 26, 2010)

Ooops...

That would ber Nimrodel.....

i'm out of this one.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 26, 2010)

I thought Stockholm got it already, so I wasn't making any guesses. Did he get it?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 27, 2010)

That's right HLG, she guessed correctly in that Glingal was a fake.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 27, 2010)

@ HLG : that'll be "she", if you don't mind 

So let me think... Yes, that'll do :

Legolas
Galadriel
Fatty Bolger
Gollum


----------



## Astrance (Jan 28, 2010)

Hint : Think of what they achieved


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humm, so Stockholm is a lady. With a name like that m'dear, who knows? Alot of TTF names are like that...It took me months to figure out that HLG was a girl. I think it was the kitten talk that gave it away...

ANYWAY...some longshots...

Legolas was the only one IN the Fellowship.

Fatty was the only one who was never faced with the temptation of the Ring,

Gollum never overcame a great fear...(Fatty the Wraiths, Legoloas the Belrog, Galadriel the temptation of the Ring)


Any of them remotely in the right direction?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 28, 2010)

In the spirit of Maedhros having only one hand, I'll go with Gollum is the only one without a full set of teeth......

Might as well elliminate the easy stuff first. 

Women on TTF?
Who'd have guessed? 

And, how about: Galadriel is the only female on the list?


----------



## FeyFeaofFeanor (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, I'm a girl! No one asks, but I like to announce that anyway.

Fatty Bolger, he's the only one who managed to change name by the end of "The Lord of the Rings" : he was no longer "Fatty".


----------



## Astrance (Jan 29, 2010)

Excellent ideas everyone, but not one of them is remotely close to the answer, although Firawyn _has_ picked the right character in her post.

@ Bucky : we're everywhere... everywhere... worse than a world-large centuries-old conspiracy theory...
*demoniac laugh*


----------



## Bucky (Jan 29, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Excellent ideas everyone, but not one of them is remotely close to the answer, although Firawyn _has_ picked the right character in her post.



*Well, that eliminates Galadriel. BIG help. *

Legolas is the only Dark Elf?

Legolas has the only father mentioned in Middle-earth or TLOR specifically.?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 29, 2010)

No no. You should think instead of something three of them did (actually on a fairly routine basis, I think), and that one of them of course never achieved.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 29, 2010)

Fatty never ate Lembas.

Gollum did spit his out, but he tried it, so maybe I should say, "Never tasted Lembas."


----------



## Astrance (Jan 29, 2010)

You're narrowing the research field !


----------



## Bucky (Jan 30, 2010)

Fatty Bolger never climbed a mallorn tree.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 30, 2010)

Exactly ! \o/


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 30, 2010)

Whoa, nice one Stockholm....that was downright brilliant. A direction I never would have thought to go!


----------



## Astrance (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, you're making me blush


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 30, 2010)

I am merely stating a fact. I very much like seeing some of the newer members actually using their heads, and getting into the BOOKS. I'm downright worried about in the influx of newbies that will come with the Hobbit Movie...

So, as an elder member (I think I level at ancient...), I appreciate fresh perspectives. A lot of us members who have been around a long time know each other so well that we often loose interest in games like these because we can predict from what kind of direction each other will go...make sense?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, then, be prepared for this kind of trivia with me ! I hated the LoTR films all right anyway, so I don't think I'll go see the Hobbit, unless somebody points a gun on my head (and yet, martyrdom for the Tolkien cause...  ).


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, you have to see it, at least once. You can wait till it comes out to rent so you don't pay an arm and a leg to see a movie you don't want to see...

I'm a bit optimistic for the Hobbit, only because DelToro is doing it and he's an amazing director. He knows what it means to bring a world to life, and since the Hobbit isn't as long as LOTR, there's not much I imagine he'd have to cut, therefore solving half the problems. 

Not to mention, if one is going to argue (and there will be arguments when that fateful day comes) book versus movie, you'll need to be up-to-date. 


HEY Bucky! Where's the next list?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 31, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Exactly ! \o/



*So, I'm Up?

You'll love this:

Maedhros
Finrod
Cirdan
Turgon
Maeglin



And, this time, it's not the missing hand. 

But the answer is still just as plain as the nose on her face (in honor of our female friends  ) .
*


----------



## Astrance (Jan 31, 2010)

Maeglin was the only one to never sail ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 31, 2010)

Maeglin, the only traitor.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 31, 2010)

Finrod was the only one to live in a cave (improved, yes, but still a cave ).


----------



## Bucky (Jan 31, 2010)

All wrong.....

It's so amazingly simple. 

Honestly.

Was it what Turgon posted last time, the beard thing?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 31, 2010)

Bucky said:


> *
> Maedhros
> Finrod
> Cirdan
> ...



Cirdan, the only one who was not the eldest/only son? 

Cirdan, the only one to have at any point a ring of power?

Meadhros, the only one to commit suicide? 


Anywhere near, for any of those?


----------



## Astrance (Feb 1, 2010)

Cirdan, the only non-Noldo here ?


----------



## Astrance (Feb 1, 2010)

Or Cirdan, the only one to have a beard ?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 1, 2010)

All wrong....

You're thinking too much!

BTW: Maglor must've grown a beard aftar all those years of wandering and singing........  

Hint: The answer's right in front of your eyes.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 1, 2010)

Maeglin has the sharpest glance of them all ? (Or so his name would have him)


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 1, 2010)

Maedhros, the only one with no "n" in his name?
Finrod, the only one with a "d" in his name?
Cirdan, the only one with a "c" in his name?

I'm sure I could find others like that, but before I think way to hard, is that what you meant by right in front of our eyes....that it has to do with the names themselves and not what we know about them?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 1, 2010)

No, but you are starting to get near the right track........

What is specific about one character and not the others that is right in front of you at all times and not very deep or hard to figure out? It must be mentioned 10 to 25 times directly or indirectly in The Silmarillion.

It's so simple, you're thinking too much, like the missing hand...... 

A hint: first indirect mention: The crossing of the Grinding Ice.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn! That Sil is not my strong suit....


Was Cirdan born? Or was he one of the Awakened at Cuivienen? Thus the question would be....is it Cirdan because he was never born?


----------



## Astrance (Feb 2, 2010)

Maedhros is the only one with a h, as Helcaraxë, in his name ?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 2, 2010)

Both wrong, but 'born' is getting closer........

Real warm.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 4, 2010)

This is SO simple, but as it has stumped y'all so thoroughly I had to post it twice (and substitute the one handed Maedhros as the answer once before), I'm going to give you "the Mother of all hints" and end this once and for all......

Hint: Look in the very back of The Silmarillion (sans index) to discover the difference in the one guy I'm looking for.

He's the only one that was _______.

You'll hit yourselves in the head and say "I don't believe I didn't get this for so long!" when you finally get it.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 5, 2010)

This is very similar to my first guess a few pages back, that "Cirdan - not descendant of Finwe.", but perhaps if I am more specific, Cirdan was the only one not related to the others?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 5, 2010)

Nóm said:


> This is very similar to my first guess a few pages back, that "Cirdan - not descendant of Finwe.", but perhaps if I am more specific, Cirdan was the only one not related to the others?



*Descendent of Finwe.....

Check that page with the complete chart a bit more carefully....... *


----------



## Astrance (Feb 5, 2010)

Turgon is the only one not to be the eldest sibling/first-born ?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 5, 2010)

Right guy; wrong reason......

(Dead giveaway)


----------



## Astrance (Feb 5, 2010)

Turgon, the only one to have a daughter, or even any offspring at all ?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 7, 2010)

Handed to you on a silver plate, trimmings and all.......

Boy, that sure proved tough. 

You're up, Swedish chick.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 7, 2010)

And _this_ is what you call easy ? Man, that was a hard guess ! 

Have a go at this :
Tirion
Lothlórien
Gondolin
Nargothrond


----------



## Bucky (Feb 7, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> And _this_ is what you call easy ? Man, that was a hard guess !
> 
> Have a go at this :
> Tirion
> ...





*Well, I thought Turgon being the only one of the five that was ever 'married with children' (child) stuck out like a sore, uh, missing right hand. 

Your's: Lothlorien: Only place not built by the Noldor.*


----------



## Astrance (Feb 7, 2010)

No, that's not it  At all


----------



## Bucky (Feb 7, 2010)

Then I'll go with Lothlorien as the only one not inhabited primarilly by the Noldor.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 7, 2010)

No, not at all either. You should try to have a scholar's point on view on this one.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 8, 2010)

Tirion was the only one not in Middle-earth?
Lothlorien the only one with mallorn trees?


----------



## Astrance (Feb 8, 2010)

As I said before, no, not at all 

The answer is something Tolkien might have thought of straight away while reviewing his drafts.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 8, 2010)

Nargothrond was the only one that did not have another name, an "aka" so to speak?

Tirion was the only one not sacked/deserted?


----------



## Astrance (Feb 9, 2010)

You're burning, there ! You picked the wrong city for the right reason.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 9, 2010)

Is there another name for Nargothrond? Because I almost didn't guess this because the only "aka" for Tirion is Tirion on the Fair, and I wasn't sure that counted. 

OR...

Was Tirion sacked and I missed that, and the answer is Lothlorian because it was the only one not sacked?


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 9, 2010)

We are given the dwavish name for Nargothrond.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, you have the answer, Firawyn ! As Nom pointed, we know the dwarvish name of Nargothrond, Nulukkhizdîn.
So Tirion is indeed the only place to have only one known name.
http://www.tolkiendil.com/encyclo/geographie/villes_tours_et_forteresses/beleriand/nulukkhizdin


----------



## Turgon (Feb 9, 2010)

I bet dwarves are awesome at Scrabble!


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 9, 2010)

Dude I think you just figured out why the Dwarves kept the language secret.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 9, 2010)

I can just see it now. 

Gimli puts down Kzzakqm on the triple word score.

Legolas: That's not a word
Gimli: it is . . . but I can't tell you what it means because it would break my racial pact and cause me to be shunned by my Dwarven kindred. You wouldn't want to cause me to be shunned over a few silly points in a scrabble game?
Legolas: Sigh. . .


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 9, 2010)

Turgon said:


> I bet dwarves are awesome at Scrabble!



I am awesome at Scrabble!  I must be part Dwarf...


ANYWAY...

Bree
Farnost
Lothlorian
Tharbad
Rivendell


This will be insanely easy for insanely hard, I'm not sure which. Have fun!


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 9, 2010)

Bree is the only one not in proximity to a river. You mean Fornost, right? That one took me a minute because I'm not very good with maps.

This game is all about real estate now, it seems. Speaking of which, this apartment is a disaster. .. back to cleaning.

On second thought,

Tharbad because it was the only one destroyed by a natural disaster.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 9, 2010)

Tharbad - The only one destroyed by flood or destroyed period and in the Third Age.

Lothlorien - The only one outside Eriador.

Fornost - Only one built by the Numenoreans.

Tharbad - The only one at a Ford.

Bree - The only one inhabited by Hobbits.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 9, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Tharbad - The only one destroyed by flood or destroyed period and in the Third Age





me said:


> Tharbad because it was the only one destroyed by a natural disaster.



If this is the right answer and Bucky gets it for being a hair more specific than me, I'm going to wince.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope, nope, etc. 

Bucky, you guessed the right place, and you're very warm on the reason. I shall say no more than that for now.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 10, 2010)

Fornost - The only one where a king ruled.

Bree - The only place inhablted by Hobbits AND Big Folks.

Lothlorien - The only one with mallorn trees (tricksy). The only one co-ruled by a Lord and a Lady.

Lothlorien - The only one not on the East-West and/or North-South Roads.

Tharbad = The only one destroyed in 2931 T. A. (I think, lol); The last city of only Big People left in Eriador.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 10, 2010)

Again Bucky, very warm. Think topographically.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 10, 2010)

Bree - The only one built on the side of a hill.

Tharbad - The only one Built on a riverside (oops!)


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 10, 2010)

After staring at the map for a little while, I'm going to go with

Bree

for being less isolated than the other places.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 10, 2010)

Or Lothlorien for not being on any major road. . .Just noticed the dotted lines on my map.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 10, 2010)

You 'guys' used a map?

That's like using the texts....

An infamnia!

And I thought this game was strictly from memory!


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, because we all have the whole Tolkien collection memorized Bucky! 


Bucky, your last guesses were cold as Washington DC right now.

Elgee, you are headed in the right direction.

Think geographic features. Think...you guys are close...


----------



## Bucky (Feb 10, 2010)

Lothlorien - Located between the angle of two rivers, or Located in a forest.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 10, 2010)

Whipped out my big inset map from my leather bound copy to do some serious staring and came up with that Bree is the only one at a major crossroads with the Greenway and the East-west road right there. 

but Lorien IS at the merging of the Celebrant and the Nimrodel and Tharbad is where the Greenway turns into the North-South . . .I'm not exactly sure how Rivendell fits but I'm going to say Fornost because it's the only one at the end of a road.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 10, 2010)

You both have the right place. Look at a map. Look at location. Think landmarks. Think compass. 

Seriously, I'm giving you the answer guys!


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 10, 2010)

Lorien is the only one east of the Misty Mountains.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 10, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Lorien is the only one east of the Misty Mountains.




*claps* THAT was what I was looking for. East of the Misty Mountains. 

You're up Elgee.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, then I'll go with Lothlorien is furthest south and or east.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 10, 2010)

It was all about the Misty Mountain range Bucky. And Lothlorian was the only one east of those.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry it took awhile getting back to you,


Celeborn
Turin
Beren
Elrond


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 14, 2010)

Beren, the only mortal?


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 14, 2010)

Celeborn the only full blood elf ?


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 14, 2010)

Both incorrect.


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 14, 2010)

Turin the only one without a child ?


----------



## Astrance (Feb 15, 2010)

Elrond, the only one not to have fought in the Wars of Beleriand ?


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 15, 2010)

RJC is relatively closer . . .which is a hint.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 15, 2010)

Turin, the only one never married.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 15, 2010)

Turin married his sister, you know. . .


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 15, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Turin married his sister, you know. . .



Ewwwww..... 


Okay, I THINK this is correct (not that it's the answer you want) but Turin is the only one not related. 

Celeborn is Elrond's father in law...and if memory serves isn't Arwen descended from Luthien, and thus connected to Beren?


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 15, 2010)

Not what I was looking for; Bucky was the closest so far, actually.


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 15, 2010)

So Turin was the only one never to marry an elf ? Sorry if it was considered answered.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 15, 2010)

That was what I was looking for. You're up RJC.


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 16, 2010)

OK my first attempt hear goes. 
Maedhros
Thranduil
Gil-galad
Elrond


----------



## Bucky (Feb 16, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Not what I was looking for; Bucky was the closest so far, actually.



*Turin never married, lol...... 

Turin, the only one without a child 
(although there was a bun in the oven at the end, so to speak) *


----------



## Astrance (Feb 16, 2010)

r.j.c. said:


> Maedhros
> Thranduil
> Gil-galad
> Elrond



Thranduil, the only non-Noldo here ?

Gil-galad, the only one killed in battle ?

Maedhros, the only one who fought Morgoth ?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 16, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Thranduil, the only non-Noldo here ?
> 
> Gil-galad, the only one killed in battle ?
> 
> Maedhros, the only one who fought Morgoth ?




*Maedhros fought Morgoth? 

Elrond: Mostly Non-Noldo on his Father AND Mother's sides.

Brought to you by the guy who thought Turin was never married. 


My guess:

Maedhros never crossed the Blue Mountains or points further East (and only had one hand, lol).*


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 17, 2010)

Elrond at least had _some_ Noldorin blood, and his culture was absolutely that of a noldo. 

My guess: Maedhros, the only fellow who was an exile/High elf.


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry no so far. Maybe a hint is that allowed ?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 17, 2010)

Maedhros, not in the Last Alliance.

Thranduil: Only one to hold 13 Dwarves prisoner?


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 18, 2010)

Hints are allowed.

Elrond, the only half-elf?


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 18, 2010)

No so far.

HINT: It has to do with a father


----------



## Bucky (Feb 21, 2010)

Elrond, the only one who's father lives.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 21, 2010)

Thranduil, the only one whose father we don't know ?


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 21, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Elrond, the only one who's father lives.


 


That's basically it. Elrond the onlyone who's father didn't die in battle.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 22, 2010)

OK, I'm up......

Heh Heh Heh..... 



Ori
Balin
Gimli
Oin


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 22, 2010)

Gimli, no mentioned brother.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope...........


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe Balin because he was lord of Moria if only for a short while ?


----------



## Mr. Istari (Feb 22, 2010)

Depending on which Oin we're talking about here I would guess that he would be the only one to appear in neither The Hobbit nor The Lord Of The Rings and to never have travelled with a Baggins.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 22, 2010)

There are a lot of ones here that are just much too obvious but I thought I'd get a few of them out of the way.

Gimli, the only one not in the Hobbit
Gimli, the only one who went over sees (albeit allegedly)


----------



## Bucky (Feb 23, 2010)

Mr. Istari said:


> Depending on which Oin we're talking about here I would guess that he would be the only one to appear in neither The Hobbit nor The Lord Of The Rings and to never have travelled with a Baggins.



*Which Oin?

The one who travelled witha Baggins, i.e., in The Hobbit.

*


----------



## Mr. Istari (Feb 23, 2010)

Right. Well in that case, I suppose I'll have to keep guessing then.

Gimli, he's the only one without a partner with a rhyming name. (Ori has Nori, Balin has Dwalin, Oin has Gloin)
OR
Ori, he's the only one not closely related to the others. (Balin being Oin's cousin, and Oin being Gimli's uncle.)


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Feb 23, 2010)

Gimli, the only one to have both himself AND his father chronicled! (Gloin was quite well known in the Hobbit  )

Or Gimli, the only one not in the Hobbit, to be obvious.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 23, 2010)

All no so far..........

Although two of you independendtly and from different angles peripherially touched on it - way on the outer limits.


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 24, 2010)

This one's tough how bout a hint if possible ?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 24, 2010)

See above. ^^^^^^^

Just put 1 + 1 together & you'll have the answer.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 28, 2010)

This could not be any easiere.,....

One more day and we'll try something else because 
any hint will give this one away.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 28, 2010)

Bucky said:


> OK, I'm up......
> 
> Heh Heh Heh.....
> 
> ...



Ori, the only one not related. Balin was Gimli's cousin, and Oin was Gimli's uncle, if I remember correctly...


----------



## Bucky (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorrry, Ori was a distant cousin too.

Think more along the line of 'traveling arrangements'.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Sorrry, Ori was a distant cousin too.
> 
> Think more along the line of 'traveling arrangements'.



*Ori was thrown in because he's not in 'The Family Tree' of Durin/TRhorin.....

BUT, underneath, Tolkien writes:

'Of the other companions of Thorin Oakensheild in the journey to Erebor, , Ori, Nori and Dori were also of the House of Durin, and more remote kinsmen of Thorin.'

The answer is - get this- Gimli.......

Gimli did not accompany the other three Dwarves on the ill-fated trip to resettle Moria in Third Age 2989. 

OK, new one.......

Since folks here seem to prefer Elves.........


Luthien
Galadriel
Elwing
Finduilas
Idril
*


----------



## Astrance (Mar 4, 2010)

Let's go for captain Obvious first :

- Luthien is the only one to have really died,
- Finduilas is the only one not inter-related to the others (all ancestors of Arwen except Finduilas).


----------



## Bucky (Mar 4, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Let's go for captain Obvious first :
> 
> - Luthien is the only one to have really died,
> - Finduilas is the only one not inter-related to the others (all ancestors of Arwen except Finduilas).



*See, I told you that you folks like Elves!

Finduilas, the only only one not a foremother of Arwen,

Stockholm, you're up.*


----------



## Astrance (Mar 5, 2010)

Mmm, let's see :

Aragorn
Ecthelion of the Fountain
Thorin Oakenshield
Gandalf
Meriadoc Brandybuck


----------



## Ananas (Mar 5, 2010)

Ecthelion of the Fountain, he never met Bilbo? Or is that too obvious?


----------



## Mr. Istari (Mar 5, 2010)

Thorin, the only one who had never seen a balrog. (As far as I can remember anyways.)


----------



## Astrance (Mar 5, 2010)

Mr. Istari said:


> Thorin, the only one who had never seen a balrog. (As far as I can remember anyways.)



This is it !


----------



## Mr. Istari (Mar 5, 2010)

Aha! Well that's exciting news!

Now let's see what I can come up with...

Witch King
Tom Bombadil
Elrond
Legolas
Cirdan


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 5, 2010)

Legolas never handled a magic ring.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Mar 5, 2010)

Ah! Got it already. I was hoping it would take a couple of guesses at least. I'll have to think up a trickier one for next time. 
Oh well. It's all yours, Elgee!


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 6, 2010)

Beren
Melian
Arwen
Aragorn

K, this one sort of popped into my head.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Mar 6, 2010)

Beren, the rest were all kings or queens at some point.


----------



## Astrance (Mar 6, 2010)

Melian, the only Deathless here.

Aragorn, the only one for whom Tolkien never drew a badge.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 6, 2010)

Neither what I had in mind.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Mar 7, 2010)

Melian, the only one who wasn't forbidden to be with her lover. (Beren was forbidden by Thingol, and Arwen and Aragorn by Elrond.)


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 7, 2010)

The right person has been guessed but for the wrong reason. Hint, I wasn't at all creative.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Mar 7, 2010)

Melian, the only one not of the children of Eru/Iluvatar.

or

Melian, the only one to live through every age of Arda.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 7, 2010)

Melian _the Maia_

Or:

Beren, the only one we presently don't know the whereabouts of.......

Melian: Lorien
Aragorn: Remains in Parth Galen
Arwen: Remains in Cerin Amroth.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope, possession is 9/10ths of the answer.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 8, 2010)

Beren, One Hand (Silmaril in it).


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 8, 2010)

Closer, but I'm looking for something that four of them held at one point but one of them didn't.


----------



## Astrance (Mar 8, 2010)

> Beren
> Melian
> Arwen
> Aragorn



Beren never owned a crown ?

Melian never held a sword ? Shame on you if this is the answer, and worst shame on Peter Jackson to have shown a sword-wielding Arwen


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm looking for a specific rather than a general item.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 9, 2010)

Melian, never held the Elessar.

Beren, never held the Elessar.

(Too lazy too read the story, lol)


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 9, 2010)

Actually, the heirloom I have in mind is one that involves a personal pet peeve because in the films it is on the wrong character.


----------



## Astrance (Mar 9, 2010)

Beren owned the ring of Barahir, and is the only one here to own a famous ring of any kind (though both Melian and Arwen probably had their fair share of jewelry).


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 9, 2010)

And what happened to the ring after Beren's death and on which character did it end up (ie who possessed it when the silly movie posters were flashing it on Aragorn's finger. . .)?


----------



## Astrance (Mar 10, 2010)

It would belong to Arwen, I think.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 10, 2010)

So, if Arwen had it during the events of the Lord of the Rings and Beren had it during the Silmarilion, then did either Melian or Aragorn have it in between that time?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess Melian NEVER had the Ring of Barahir.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 11, 2010)

That's what I was looking for, since it traveled down Aragorn's family tree from Beren to himself then he gave it as a betrothal pledge to Arwen in Lothlorien.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 12, 2010)

Talk about getting one handed to you on a silver platter.....

OK, here's mine:

Mirkwood
Angband
Eriador
Harad
Minas Tirith
Minas Ithil


----------



## Bucky (Mar 17, 2010)

5 days and not ONE response?

OK....

Hint: Think about somebody associated with these places and why/why not.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 17, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Talk about getting one handed to you on a silver platter.....
> 
> OK, here's mine:
> 
> ...



Aragorn never went to Herad? I think?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 17, 2010)

Firawyn said:


> Aragorn never went to Herad? I think?



Aragorn in Angband? 

Aragorn did go to "Harad where the stars are strange" anyhow.......


----------



## Astrance (Mar 18, 2010)

Minas Tirith, the only place where Sauron never dwelt ?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 18, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Minas Tirith, the only place where Sauron never dwelt ?



Uh, I meant Minas Tirith of Finrod....

But you are gettting MUCH closer....

Reread the replies and I think you should have no problem adding 1 + 1 together.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry I have neglected to report for so long..... 

The computer was down.....

I guess nobody can add. 

One or two days and we'll start again.

The answer, alas, lies within the 2 posts above.......

I can't give you a BIGGER hint than that without saying the answer.


----------



## Astrance (Mar 24, 2010)

Angband, the only place where Morgoth lived, and, presumably, not Sauron ?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 25, 2010)

Sauron ruled Angband in Morgoth's absense to try to corrupt men....

Plus, was ruler of Angband when Utumno stood.

But, you have the correct person mentioned somewhere in your post......

Now, the place and the reason.

That should do it if you combine the info in the 3 guesses I think.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't get it.....
ALL the answers right in the 3 responses and nobody can figure out Sauron occupied every single place but Harad at one time or another? 

OK, let's try this one:

Morgoth's Hand
Sauron after Numenor
The Witch-king of Angmar
Turin Turambar in Nargothrond
Gurthang 

If you don't get this one on the first guesss, I give up.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 4, 2010)

Did everyone take their balls & bats and go home or are we still playing?


----------



## Astrance (Apr 5, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Morgoth's Hand
> Sauron after Numenor
> The Witch-king of Angmar
> Turin Turambar in Nargothrond
> Gurthang



Sauron after Númenor wasn't black ? I mean, since he had no body...


----------



## Bucky (Apr 5, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Sauron after Númenor wasn't black ? I mean, since he had no body...



I meant once Sauron formed a body after Numenor (which was black), but you have the correct idea.....

Now which of the other 4 is it (duh).


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 13, 2010)

This seems pretty obvious, but I'll give it a shot. Gurthang is a sword, but the others are beings.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 13, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Sauron after Númenor wasn't black ? I mean, since he had no body...



Wrong....but you are on the right track....

Sauron after Numenor was indeed black once he fashioned a body for himself after going down into the sea in Numenor......

Alkabeth describes his new form as 'dark' actually.

So, one down, four to go....


----------



## Parsifal (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't know if we are still playing, but my weak guess is _Turin Turambar in Nargothrond_, because he ISN'T Black (or Dark).


----------



## alpheyt (Nov 28, 2010)

Turin Turambar in Nargothrond


----------



## childoferu (Dec 15, 2010)

where's bucky, is the game still even being played


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 16, 2010)

No idea...I'll post one...let's get this going...

ODD MAN OUT! 

Crickhollow
Rivendell
Minas Tirith 
Helm's Deep
Bree


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 16, 2010)

gandalf has never been in crickhollow. it might be crickhollow..


----------



## childoferu (Dec 16, 2010)

it seems like crickhollow is the obvious answer, so i won't go with it

hmm, minas tirith is the capital of a kingdom, is it minas tirith?


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 17, 2010)

We're in the middle of a move so I don't have maps to check out any of this, but my instinct is that it has something to do with water ways near the locations, and I'm going to guess Helms Deep is not near any major rivers (Crickhollow I'm not sure about, but it should be at least near a "crick" or creek judging by the name.).


----------



## Parsifal (Dec 17, 2010)

Helm's Deep, because Frodo never spent the night there?

At least, if I remember correctly, they only passed by on the way home and Gimli showed Legolas the Glittering Caves. But I don't have the book here right now.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 17, 2010)

Well done Parcial! 

It is indeed, Frodo because he never spent any time at Helm's Deep. 

Hey, welcome to TTF, by the way. :*D

Go ahead, it's your turn.


----------



## Parsifal (Dec 18, 2010)

Hm, let's see.

Mirkwood
Mordor
Lorien
The Shire
Moria


----------



## childoferu (Dec 18, 2010)

The Shire

All those other places had different names at one time


----------



## Parsifal (Dec 19, 2010)

Not what I was looking for. Besides, I would guess the Shire had different names to in ancient times and in Arnor before the Hobbits came.

A clue: It's a bit like the last question.


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 19, 2010)

frodo and samwise never visited there on their task so mirkwood is the odd one..


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 19, 2010)

Gollum never made it to the Shire in his search for the ring or when following the Fellowship. The others he all hit in his wanderings.


----------



## Parsifal (Dec 24, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Gollum never made it to the Shire in his search for the ring or when following the Fellowship. The others he all hit in his wanderings.


 
That's the one I was looking for. Your turn!

Sorry for the delay btw.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 25, 2010)

Frodo
Gandalf
Boromir
Sam
Aragorn


----------



## Parsifal (Dec 26, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Frodo
> Gandalf
> Boromir
> Sam
> Aragorn


 
I'm going to go with Gandalf because he was not a mortal, but thats probably way too easy.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, that would be pretty easy, so it isn't what I had in mind .


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 27, 2010)

basicly-boromir is the one who wasn't alive at the end


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 27, 2010)

Again, not what I had in mind, though it does have to do with something one of them missed that the others didn't.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Dec 28, 2010)

Just thought I'd give this a whirl

Orcs
Ents
Uruk'Hai
Trolls
Elves

Hint: Its not what it seems at first


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 28, 2010)

It's good to see more people playing, but you need to solve the existing puzzle before you can take your turn.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Dec 28, 2010)

sorry 'bout that...umm how about Boromir? He was the only one who didn't bear a ring


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 28, 2010)

No, it has something to do with something they were given, though.


----------



## Parsifal (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah, then its Gandalf, because he wasn't around to get a gift from Galadriel.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 29, 2010)

That's it!


----------



## Parsifal (Jan 2, 2011)

Going out for a sigaret now, to think of a new one.

Let's say:

Sauron
Ungoliant
Melkor
The Wich-King

May be a little hard.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 2, 2011)

Melkor, not in the third age...

Ungoliant, not humaniod...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 2, 2011)

Melkor the only one who was incarcerated rather than destroyed

The Witch King the only one who wouldn't have seen the light of the trees

The Witch King the only one who was human/mortal at some point

Now this one I'm kind of unsure about, but it could be that most of them were at some point defeated by a woman, but I think actually all of them were at some point, if you count Melkor getting put to sleep by Luthien, but this was a set back rather than a defeat so I'll say Melkor was the exception. . .but Ungoliant ate "herself," didn't she? Which sort of counts as being defeated by herself but only sort of . . .so I feel like I'm stretching. Witch king is obviously defeated by Eowyn. Sauron had his dang tower knocked down by Luthien. . . I think I'll go with Melkor who never suffered a devastating defeat at the hands of a woman.


----------



## Parsifal (Jan 6, 2011)

HLGStrider said:


> . . .but Ungoliant ate "herself," didn't she? Which sort of counts as being defeated by herself but only sort of . . .


 
Well thats close enough I suppose. All these other "Dark Lords" were ultimately defeated by "Forces of Good". Melkor by the Host of the Valar, twice, and later by Turin as is prophesied. Sauron by Luthien and co in the First Age, then by the Last Alliance and finally by Gandalf's plan and the Men of the West. The Witch King was defeated probably somewhere during the War of the Last Alliance, then at the Battle of Fornost and finally at the Pelennor Fields.
Ungoliant however was never defeated by any force of Men, Elves or Valar, and indeed consumed herself.

The only time Ungoliant was ever defeated you could say was when she struggled with Melkor to consume the Silmarils, and had to flee when Melkor's servants came out of Angband to his aid.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 7, 2011)

K, I'm a bit tired, so I'm not sure I gave this enough thought, but here we go:

Hurin
Denethor
Melian 
Aragorn
Theoden 


There has got to be a way to get spell checker on this sight to recognize at least the most commonly used Tolkien names. . .I get so many red lines in my posts.


----------



## Parsifal (Jan 9, 2011)

HLGStrider said:


> Hurin
> Denethor
> Melian
> Aragorn
> Theoden


 
Melian because she was/is a Maia.
Melian because she was/is a she.

Less obvious:
Theoden because he is not related with the rest. (Hurin marrying Morwen of the House of Beor, from which came also Beren who married Luthien, daughter of Melian. And Denethor and Aragorn are ofcours descendents of the Edain.)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 9, 2011)

No for all but it does have something to do with families.


----------



## camlost (Jan 9, 2011)

Melian is the odd "man" out.

Hurin was the last of the Lords of Dor-Lomin,
Denethor was the last of the Ruling Stewards of Gondor*,
Aragorn was the last of the Chieftans of the Rangers of the North, and
Theoden was the last of the Second Line of the Kings of Rohan;
However, Melian was not the last ruler of Doriath -- Dior son of Beren and Luthien was.

*Technically Faramir may be accounted the last Ruling Steward of Gondor, however in the LOTR appendices Denethor is named as such.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 9, 2011)

It always surprises me how many "correct" answers there are that aren't the one I had in mind whenever I do one of these. . . not what I had in mind, though sort of on the right track. Think more personal.


----------



## camlost (Jan 9, 2011)

Aragorn is the odd man out. He is the only one who didn't survive his spouse.

Maybe I should start thinking of other correct answers in case that wasn't the correct correct answer.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, this one is so incredibly close to what I had in mind that I'm just going to give it to you.

I was thinking who didn't live to see the death of one of their children, but spouse works too.


----------



## camlost (Jan 10, 2011)

HLGStrider said:


> Well, this one is so incredibly close to what I had in mind that I'm just going to give it to you.
> 
> I was thinking who didn't live to see the death of one of their children, but spouse works too.


 
Here's a simple one: wood, silver, gold, mithril.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2011)

Simple answer: Wood, the only one that I wouldn't accept as an engagement ring.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 10, 2011)

Is Wood the only one not a craft of Aule? That seems like a stretch


----------



## camlost (Jan 10, 2011)

HLG: What about a wooden band set with a silmaril?
POC: Nope.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2011)

Wouldn't the Silmaril burn the wood?


----------



## camlost (Jan 10, 2011)

Only if it was knotty wood. ;*)


----------



## Parsifal (Jan 12, 2011)

Wood because it is not a metal.
Wood because it can't be used as currency.
Mythrill because it is a fictional material (unless you're willing to see Platinum as Mythril).
Mythrill because there is a shortage of it at the end of the Third Age.
Mythrill because only the Dwarves can craft it.

I'll stop guessing here.


----------



## camlost (Jan 12, 2011)

No, nein, nyet, iie, non, and, uhh, no.

I thought this would be simpler... here's a clue in the way of an expanded question:

Wood, Stone, Copper, Iron, Silver, Gold, Steel, Mirthril


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 19, 2011)

I was going to say wood because the elven rings are not made out of it, but with the expanded list, I'm more confused.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 20, 2011)

The answer got to be wood....
The one thing, the Dwarves did'nt cherish.:*rolleyes:

Or maybe not...:*confused:


----------



## camlost (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope, sorry, I didn't think this was so hard. I'll give a big clue: think of Gondolin.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, that was a pretty tricky one...:*rolleyes:

The seven Gates of Gondolin...

Wood, Stone, Bronce, Iron, Silver, Gold and Steel...

So the answer have to be _*Mirthril*_...There were no gate made of Mithril.:*eek:

Would'nt have thought of that without the last clue.....:*rolleyes:


----------



## camlost (Jan 21, 2011)

it seemed so obvious to me, but i guess that's because i knew what it was!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay...next Odd man out : (should'nt be too hard to guess...or maybe it is...think Silmaril, with a twist)

Húrin, Thingol, Melian, Lúthien, Dior


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmm....

[ ] It's too difficult.
[ ] We don't want to play this type of game.
[ ] Nobody ever comes around these parts of TTF and I'm just writing to myself.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm still here...the Sil is just not my strong suit.:*confused:


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 2, 2011)

Would it be Hurin since he never had a Silmarillion?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm going to accept your answer, Starbrow, 'cause it's more simple than the reason I had in mind. :*p
(my reason was that the history of Húrin did not contain a Silmaril)

Go a head, Starbrow, for the next Odd Man Out...

[_Hopefully, more contenders will show up for these games on TTF_]


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 4, 2011)

Take a stab at this.

Gloin
Thorin
Bifur
Fili
Oin


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 4, 2011)

The most obvious thing to pop into my mind is that Thorin isn't a part of a naming pair with a brother (like Fili/Kili, Oin/Gloin, etc).


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 5, 2011)

That's not the answer I was looking for.


----------



## natalie (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll take a stab and say Bilfur as he was not of Durin's line, as all the others are?


----------



## natalie (Feb 6, 2011)

Woops, Bifur*


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome, natalie. You are correct.:*) Now it's your turn to come up with a list.


----------



## natalie (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, I've never done this before and I just came upon this website by chance...

Well, here goes nothing, and sorry if it's too easy!!

Esgaroth
Dale
Aldburg
Edoras
Erebor
Pelargi


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't be sorry...It can never be too easy...:*p
It's only easy for you, because you know the answer...

I have no clue....

But I'll guess : Pelargir because it is the only one that never has been a Capital-city in the 3. age? _Or because it's the only one misspelled..._


----------



## natalie (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, damn, I did spell it wrong hey. My keyboard needs new batteries...

And no, I'm afraid not.


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 11, 2011)

I would say Erebor, for it is the only non-Mannish settlement in the list.


----------



## natalie (Feb 12, 2011)

Right you are 

I think it's your turn to make a list up now?


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 12, 2011)

It is.

Dagor Aglareb
Dagor Bragollach
Dagor Arnoediad
Dagor-nuin-Giliath


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

Nírnaeth/Dagor Arnoediad was the only war, with Turgon as a participant?


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 12, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> Nírnaeth/Dagor Arnoediad was the only war, with Turgon as a participant?


 
Not what I'm looking for.


----------



## natalie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dagor Bragollach as it was the fourth battle of the War of the Jewels whereas the others are all battles of the Wars of Beleriand?


----------



## PanconJamon (Feb 13, 2011)

The Nirnaeth Arnoediad was the only battle that started with an elvish attack on Angband. All the others were Morgoth' raids on the elvish armies.


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 14, 2011)

PanconJamon said:


> The Nirnaeth Arnoediad was the only battle that started with an elvish attack on Angband. All the others were Morgoth' raids on the elvish armies.


 
Exactly.

And some extra text because it won't just let me post _"Exactly"_.


----------



## PanconJamon (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, so the last ring bearers

Déagol
Sméagol
Bilbo
Frodo
Sam


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 14, 2011)

Two perhaps too obvious answers:

Deagol, the only one to be murdered by his successor.

Smeagol, the only one to truly be corrupted by the ring.


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 16, 2011)

Deagol, because he never "used" the Ring.

Deagol, because he doesn't star in the books (only mentioned).

Sam, because he never claims the Ring for himself.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 16, 2011)

Too obvious, but I'll try...

Smeagol ~ the only one to destroy the Ring, or 'not pass it to another'.


----------



## PanconJamon (Feb 16, 2011)

Parsifal said:


> Sam, because he never claims the Ring for himself.


This is what I was looking for.


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 18, 2011)

Geez, again, running out of ideas here 

Here goes nothing:

Aragorn
Eldacar
Castamir
Ciryandil


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

I would say : Castamir, because he was not the rightful heir, but took the Crown by force.


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 24, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> I would say : Castamir, because he was not the rightful heir, but took the Crown by force.


 
No, but not too far off.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Can we have a clue??? Just to keep this thread going again... :*p



_(Hmm... been around all the quizzers in one go...impressive)_ Points for me... :*up


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

We seems to have an Open floor here....

A new "Odd Man" up for graps....


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, if it's up for "graps"...;*)


Bree
Rivendell
Lorien
Moria



This one might be a bit tricky. :*)


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 24, 2011)

Bree is the only place of the four inhabited (at least partially) by Hobbits? 

The same might be said of men; Aragorn didn't have permanent residence in Imladris at the time of LOTR - did any other men (race, not gender) that we know of _live_ in Rivendell?


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 24, 2011)

On the right track, but no. :*)


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 25, 2011)

Was Lorien the only place not visited by Dwarves before the fellowship?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 25, 2011)

Bree the only one not inhabited on the border or in itself by Elves at some point.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 25, 2011)

Getting warmer. :*)


----------



## Bucky (Mar 31, 2011)

Lorien...The only one Dwarves had not visited since the Dark Ages.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 31, 2011)

Wait...Stupid, but lorien is not on a major road.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 31, 2011)

It is indeed Lorien....

But no one has gotten the correct "why" yet. Prince, you've gotten the closest. :*)


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 31, 2011)

Firawyn said:


> Well, if it's up for "graps"...;*)
> 
> 
> Bree
> ...


 
How about Lorien for not having a bi-racial population. Rivendell had Elves and occasional human inhabitants, Bree, human and Hobbit, Moria Dwarf and Orc.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 31, 2011)

There you are! I thought this one might be your breed of tricky.

Right you are, Elgee. Lorien, because it was the only one not having more than one race inhabiting it at a given time. For Moria, I was thinking more about Orcs and the Balrog, though Dwarves and Orcs did live there for awhile...till the Dwarves died. :*eek:


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 31, 2011)

Going to give it a little thought since I don't have my references handy (there must be a copy of LotR's somewhere in this house. . .but it's not my house and I can't swear by it) and I don't want to mess up from going on memory.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 2, 2011)

Good one! :*confused:


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 2, 2011)

Struggling to come up with something accurate and compelling from memory. How about this:

Fox
Thrush
Dog
Horse
Raven


----------



## Bucky (Apr 4, 2011)

Thrush is the only one not mentioned in TLOR.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 4, 2011)

Not what I had in mind.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it Fox because it is the only animal that does not communicate directly with people?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 14, 2011)

Really close answer, wrong animal.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of specific animals in most cases, the exception being the animal who is odd man out. That could be any old member of this species because to my recollection, this one species doesn't do what the others do (usually once each) in the book.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 16, 2011)

Horse never thinks or speaks in first person in the books, although Eorl the Young's horse is said to have understood the speech of men, there is no account of it....

The fox talks to himself about the hobbits sleeping outside in the Shire.

Wait......Where does a dog do so?

I'll say dog and guess you're counting Eorl's horse.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 17, 2011)

The first person thing was a little more specific than I was thinking. I was thinking of has dialogue. . . and I was thinking of Huan who had the right to speak three times.

But you basically had the spirit of it, so I'm going to say you won this one.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 4, 2011)

Open floor... anyone, just go ahead...


----------



## Firawyn (May 5, 2011)

Balrog
Watcher in the Water
Orc
Dragon
Wolf


This one should be pretty easy. :*)


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2011)

I doubt this is the answer, but wolf is the only creature that is real in our world.


----------



## Firawyn (May 7, 2011)

Nope, sorry. Not even warm. :*(


----------



## HLGStrider (May 7, 2011)

My first thought is that we don't have any record of the Watcher getting killed. . . so maybe that's it. At least one of each of the others were defeated in battle at some point (multiples and thousands in the case of Orcs and Wolves) during the stories. 

My second thought is it is the Watcher because he is unique (ie the only one of his kind, which we aren't completely sure the species of, to be mentioned at any point in the story).


----------



## Firawyn (May 7, 2011)

Still not even close. Sorry guys. :*o


----------



## Starbrow (May 10, 2011)

How about dragon because there weren't any near Moria.


----------



## Firawyn (May 10, 2011)

Ah ha! Someone is on the right track!

Getting there, Starbrow. :*)


----------



## Sulimo (May 28, 2011)

my guess would be dragon because there are none in the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Firawyn (May 28, 2011)

That's it Sulimo! You're up!


----------



## Sulimo (May 28, 2011)

This one should be easy.

Mallorn
Region 
Neldoreth
Galenas
Brethil


----------



## Bucky (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, the answer is wolf because a wolf is the only one not found living in The Misty Mountains.


----------



## Sulimo (Jun 10, 2011)

Bucky I answered that one. It was dragon because it was the only one not in the lord of the rings. I have put up a new question. You can guess at it though.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 23, 2011)

Galenas because it was a healing plant.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 23, 2011)

no but close


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 21, 2011)

Galenas because it came from Numenor?


----------



## Sulimo (Sep 25, 2011)

no sorry that's not it either


----------



## Bucky (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd say Mallorn because the others were found in Beleriand.


----------



## Aldanil (Feb 3, 2012)

I can find reason to call two of the choices "out" using different criteria: _galenas_ is the noble name for pipeweed, and mallorn is the noblest of trees (for which I have some fondness, as my tag-line attests). Neldoreth, Region, and Brethil are the forests which bordered Doriath on the north, south, and west. Might the question-maker have erred, perhaps, intending Eryn Lasgallen?

AHA! (and this is both my "final answer" and a matter of mere orthography):

Region, because it's the only one lacking an "L".
OR
Mallorn, because it's the only one lacking an "E".
OR
Galenas, because it's the only one lacking an "R".

What sayst thou, Sulimo?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 8, 2012)

No answer for three months, so I'll go...

If I disappear, feel free to usurp me. ;*)


Castamir
Durin
Eanur
Malbeth
Eorl

Happy hunting! :*rolleyes:


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 9, 2012)

Malbeth because he was not a ruler.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Starbrow said:


> Malbeth because he was not a ruler.



*I suspected that would be the first response, but alas, incorrect. :*confused:*


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry I have been gone awhile. I would guess Durin because he is not a man, but a dwarf. If I am right we can go back to my dusty old question that still no one has gotten correct. If I am wrong, I will go ahead and give the answer with the reason. In case anybody is even wondering.


----------



## Aldanil (Feb 10, 2012)

Sulimo said:


> [W]e can go back to my dusty old question that still no one has gotten correct. If I am wrong, I will go ahead and give the answer with the reason. In case anybody is even wondering.



Yes, please. At least onebody is wondering.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 10, 2012)

No, it is not Durin because he is not a man...

Sorry I just wanted to get the thread rolling again.

You, know, I think I gave an answer to which you did not reply in my limited 'botany' interest in M-e:
Mallorn because it did not grow in Beleriand.


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 11, 2012)

That's no problem Bucky. I was gone quite some time, and I cannot blame you for wanting to get the ball rolling again.

The correct answer was galenas because it was the only one that wasn't a tree.


----------



## Aldanil (Feb 11, 2012)

Sulimo said:


> The correct answer was galenas because it was the only one that wasn't a tree.



Beyond the slightly disconcerting sense that my recent posts on this thread are somehow either indecipherable or perhaps simply invisible, to judge from their prompting neither acknowledgement nor response, I do feel like something of a nag in *repeating* the point that Neldoreth, Region, and Brethil are *forests*, i.e., places, and NOT kinds of trees. By your declared standard of correctness, Sulimo, _mallorn_ is the only one of the five that *was*.


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 11, 2012)

My purpose is not to stew the pot. I just stopped visiting the site for a while. However, these are trees.

To be exact.

Brethil: birch tree
Neldoreth: beech tree
Region: holly tree
Mallorn is a tree of Valinor

This is from David Day's Flora of Arda list.


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 12, 2012)

Durin because he is the only one who has been reincarnated.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 12, 2012)

Good guess but not what I'm thinking here.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 20, 2012)

No guesses?

A hint:

Look at _the_ names


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 20, 2012)

Eanur? Because he's the only one misspelled? Shouldn't it be Ea*R*nur?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 20, 2012)

no, Bard, lol...

Read the hint...

Carefully.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 20, 2012)

Who are you talking about? Who is this Eanur? Are you referring to Ea*r*nur, the son of King Earnil?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh good grief, Bard...

You've bee m here long enough to know my spelling is horrible...

Yes I meant Earnur, lol...

Can we just be friends?

And get along?

Will you forgive ME & can we move on?

Now, just look at the hint carefully...

The answer is right _there._


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 20, 2012)

Earnur because he didn't have an attached title I guess. All the others did. Castamir _the_ Usurper, Durin _the_ Deathless, Malbeth _the_ Seer, Eorl _the_ Young.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 20, 2012)

There you go...

Served up on a silver platter for ya...

You're up.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 21, 2012)

Earendil
Ar-Pharazon
Eonwe
Manwe
Smaug

Pretty easy one.


----------



## Troll (Feb 21, 2012)

If the answer is "Ar-Pharazon because he's the only one who's not immortal" I am going to have an aneurysm.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 21, 2012)

Beat me to it.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 22, 2012)

Wrong Troll. Look closer.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 22, 2012)

It's Ar-Pharazon because he's the only one who wasn't in the War of Wrath, right? ;*)

The actual answer is Smaug because he is the only one who never reached the Undying Lands.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 22, 2012)

Good first guess Bucky, but not the one I'm thinking of, although it is still completely true that all but Ar-Pharazon fought in the War of Wrath. Your second answer is dead wrong too.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Come on, this is such an easy one. Bucky had a true and very good guess when he said Ar-Pharazon because he was the only one not in the War of Wrath, but not the one I'm looking for.


----------



## Troll (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, oh, I know - Ar-Pharazon because he can't fly! :*D


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Even if I were to count your responses Troll (effectively pretending you're off my Ignore list), that would still be wrong. By the way, check out the Tale of Nardor. There you will find all the answers you seek.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 24, 2012)

Shameless plug...

Not happenin'


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shameless plug? What?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 24, 2012)

That fan fict you wrote about Nardor.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Why is it a plug? What is that supposed to mean, you snide cynic. Maybe you should try to answer my riddle, instead of attacking me.


----------



## Troll (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm, so it's not Ar-Pharazon...

How about Smaug, because he has never been to Nardor? Earendil surely has sailed over it, and Eonwe and Manwe have been everywhere, and Ar-Pharazon probably visited it at least once.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 25, 2012)

Wrong Troll. However, I'm almost certain Smaug has never been to Nardor. Manwe and Eonwe? Well, perhaps to the land that *became *Nardor, but not while it was actually the kingdom of Nardor. Ar-Pharazon, same thing goes with him.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 27, 2012)

You guys need a hint?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 29, 2012)

Well maybe I should just give it to Bucky, because he had a very good answer. Yes, Ar-Pharazon was the only one to not fight in the War of Wrath. That wasn't the real answer, but good enough. If you want I'll give you the real answer.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope...

My turn:

Glorfindel
Gandalf the Grey
Ecthelien
Feanor

This should be a toughie. :*confused:


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I'm assuming you mean EctheliOn, and by that I'm assuming you mean Ecthelion, Lord of the Fountains, not the stewards of Gondor. 

Well let us look at the facts. All of them killed Balrogs. My first guess would be Feanor since he was the only one who killed more than 1 Balrog, but that is too easy. 

Gandalf; he's the only one who isn't an elf. 

By the way, the answer to my last question was Eonwe. He's the only one without a title. Way too easy, considering it was the exact same principle as your last question, but whatever.


----------



## Troll (Mar 1, 2012)

My guess is Ecthelion... Not because of anything Balrog-related, though. Rather, he is the only one of those four who was neither "sent back" nor foretold to be so.

Glorfindel was sent back with the Istari,
Gandalf was sent back as Gandalf the White,
and Feanor will be released from the Halls of Mandos after the Dagor Dagorath to help break the Silmarils and mend the marring of Arda.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 1, 2012)

Actually I'm sure Bucky means it's Feanor, because he thinks Feanor was the only one who didn't kill a Balrog. This is of course wrong, as we all know Feanor killed two Balrogs.


----------



## Troll (Mar 1, 2012)

I think most of the entertainment value of this game comes from seeing the different links between characters that people come up with, not the binary right/wrongness of their answers.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I was just being a pain..

The answer is Feanor of course...

Never killed a Balrog. ;*)


----------



## Troll (Mar 1, 2012)

I think Bard won't mind too terribly if I take his turn...

Here's one that's probably easy:

Hithaegir
Ered Nimrais
Ephel Duath
Ered Luin

There are two valid reasons I have in mind, and both result in the same answer.


----------



## Brand of Dale (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: The Tolkien \'odd man out\' game*

Ered Nimrais - White Mountains. Ered Luin - Blue Mountains. Hithaegir - Misty Mountains. Ephel Duath - Mountains of Ash. Ered Luin only ones in Beleriand? Or because they are not inhabited by evil creatures?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2012)

My answer got killed because I posted it when the site was undergoing maintainence yesterday....

Hithaegir: only mountains raised by Melkor

Hithaegir: Only Mountains not named by their colors....

As you stated there were 2 reasons, I won't give other reasons, like the one above, or Ephel Duath, the only one not inhabited by Dwarves, because they don't fit the criteria.


----------



## Troll (Mar 2, 2012)

Brand got this one - the answer was the Blue Mountains, either because A) there was nothing evil festering under them (like the Balrog, Shelob, or the Dead), or B) no fortresses of Gondor were built in them.


----------



## Brand of Dale (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: The Tolkien \'odd man out\' game*

Okay well here one is. Turin, The Great Goblin, Brandir, Witch-King, Durin\'s Bane. Easy one here


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2012)

Troll said:


> Brand got this one - the answer was the Blue Mountains, either because A) there was nothing evil festering under them (like the Balrog, Shelob, or the Dead), or B) no fortresses of Gondor were built in them.




I've got to call you on your answer, Troll...

'Nothing evil in them (like the Balrog, Shelob, or the Dead)'

Actually, I said that & my answer got wiped out by the 'maintenance' going on, but I put it this way: 'there were no orcs dwelling there'...

The fact is Orcs dwelt in all of those three mountain ranges at times ~ yes, even the White Mountains. I believe it was around 2500 or so in the Third Age. Actually 2800-64. 
So, just clarifying this.

But either way, the answer is cool.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: The Tolkien \'odd man out\' game*



Brand of Dale said:


> Okay well here one is. Turin, The Great Goblin, Brandir, Witch-King, Durin\'s Bane. Easy one here



*Wow, this is amazing!

You have the mannerisms of somebody, I just can't put my finger on it...

Humm... Let me see...

*

Earendil
Ar-Pharazon
Eonwe
Manwe
Smaug

Pretty easy one.

*Easy one.....

:*confused:

I know it will come to me eventually...

Perhaps you have a cousin from Dale? :*eek:

Oh, the question: Durin's Bane never ruled anything.
*


----------



## Brand of Dale (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: The Tolkien \'odd man out\' game*

Bucky you must be from Scotland Yard. What gave me away? The name? The fact that I resurrected Bards thread? That I posted only on threads he has been highly involved with? Come on, I was not trying to hide it. And no, the answer is wrong. P.S. Brand was actually the grandson of Bard, not the cousin.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: The Tolkien \'odd man out\' game*



Brand of Dale said:


> Bucky you must be from Scotland Yard. What gave me away? The name? The fact that I resurrected Bards thread? That I posted only on threads he has been highly involved with? Come on, I was not trying to hide it. And no, the answer is wrong. P.S. Brand was actually the grandson of Bard, not the cousin.



*Scotland Yard?

No, the FBI...

Frodo's
Bagshot
Inn

The answer, 'Brand', is:

Durin's Bane, of course.

The reason: The only one not killed by a sword.

*


----------



## Troll (Mar 3, 2012)

Bucky said:


> I've got to call you on your answer, Troll...
> 
> 'Nothing evil in them (like the Balrog, Shelob, or the Dead)'
> 
> ...



Whoops, I forgot an important clause there - there was nothing evil_ from past ages_ festering under the Blue Mountains - Balrog from YT, Dead from SA, Shelob from at least SA (since the Cirith Ungol was named that, at the latest, after the fall of Sauron). Orcs are basically everywhere, though. Turn over any given rock and you'll probably find a few. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2012)

Troll said:


> Whoops, I forgot an important clause there - there was nothing evil_ from past ages_ festering under the Blue Mountains - Balrog from YT, Dead from SA, Shelob from at least SA (since the Cirith Ungol was named that, at the latest, after the fall of Sauron). Orcs are basically everywhere, though. Turn over any given rock and you'll probably find a few. Sorry, my bad.



*Actually, regarding Shelob, didn't I recently post a quote out of the Letters about the Balrog being a 'holdover' from Thangorodrim along with Shelob?

So, therefore, Shelob was from Nan Dungortheb & the First Age.*


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 13, 2012)

You guys still haven't guessed the right answer. And Durin's Bane was killed with a sword. How else was Gandalf going to kill it? With his fists?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 22, 2012)

Bard the Bowman said:


> You guys still haven't guessed the right answer. And Durin's Bane was killed with a sword. How else was Gandalf going to kill it? With his fists?



*Why do i bother?

There is NOTHING in the text which even slightly implies Gandalf used Glamdring in defeating Durin's Bane....

"Those who looked up from afar thought that the mountain was crowned with storm. Thunder they heard, and lightning, they said, smote upon Celebdil, & leaped back broken into tongues of fire, Is that not enough? A great smoke rose around us, vapour & steam. Ice fell like rain. I threw down my enemy, & he fell from the high place & broke the mountainside where he smote it in his ruin..."

It sure sounds like more of a 'magical battle' to me.


*


----------



## Bucky (Mar 22, 2012)

So, as the thread's dormant & I appear to have given a valid answer, I'll resurrect it.... ;*)

Mablung
Daeron
Luthien
Thingol


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 22, 2012)

Bucky said:


> So, as the thread's dormant & I appear to have given a valid answer, I'll resurrect it.... ;*)
> 
> Mablung
> Daeron
> ...



Is it that Daeron never fought? Mablung at least hunted Carcharoth, Luthien fought Sauron and Thingol fought the dwarves over Nauglamir.

Also it could be those that got to hold a Simlaril, though the technicalities might be a little sketchy there


----------



## Bucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Prince of Cats said:


> Is it that Daeron never fought? Mablung at least hunted Carcharoth, Luthien fought Sauron and Thingol fought the dwarves over Nauglamir.
> 
> Also it could be those that got to hold a Simlaril, though the technicalities might be a little sketchy there



*No & no...

Although they're both true.

Thingol also fought in the First Battle.*


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 9, 2012)

Is it Luthien because she was the only one who could do "magic"?


----------



## Bucky (Apr 11, 2012)

Starbrow said:


> Is it Luthien because she was the only one who could do "magic"?



*No. You surprise me, Starbrow...

This one is really easy.

But, the person giving the riddle always says that. ;*)

In this case, it just happens to be true.*


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 12, 2012)

Bucky said:


> *No. You surprise me, Starbrow...
> 
> This one is really easy.
> 
> ...



How easy? Like Luthien is the only one descended from maia easy? The problem appears to be, Bucky, that we give you too much credit; we could only imagine it would be a tough one :*)


----------



## Bucky (Apr 13, 2012)

Prince of Cats said:


> How easy? Like Luthien is the only one descended from maia easy? The problem appears to be, Bucky, that we give you too much credit; we could only imagine it would be a tough one :*)



*Well, one always tries to be tricky, so I tried the exact opposite here. ;*)

Hint: look at each name separately & what they did... instead of looking at a 'group of three and odd 'man' out'
So, it's an 'only one to___' question. :*eek: *


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think "only one to _______'" is an easy question. I can come up with several answers to that and I don't know which one you mean. 
For example:
Thingle is the only one to marry a maia. 
Luthien is the only one to return from the Halls of Mandos. 
Daeron is the only one to invent the Runes.
Mablund is the only one famed as a fighter.
Luthien is the only one to marry a man.
Daeron is the only one not to handle a Silmarillion.

Are any of these correct?


----------



## Bucky (Apr 18, 2012)

Starbrow said:


> I don't think "only one to _______'" is an easy question. I can come up with several answers to that and I don't know which one you mean.
> For example:
> Thingle is the only one to marry a maia.
> Luthien is the only one to return from the Halls of Mandos.
> ...



*Well, yes

The truth could've been as simple as 'Daeron is the only one renowned as a minstrel (singer?)', but it's not...

The truth indeed lies in one of the your above statements....

*


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 24, 2012)

Are you really going to make me go through them one-by-one?
All right, here goes.
Thingle is the only one to marry a maia.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 30, 2012)

OMG....

Daeron!

LOL


----------



## Meldon (May 1, 2012)

Lúthien. she is the only one who became mortal


----------



## HLGStrider (May 1, 2012)

I think Bucky just said that Starbrow's answer was right, in which case, it is her turn to post a new puzzle.


----------



## Starbrow (May 1, 2012)

If Daeron is the correct answer, I'd still like to know which reason is correct. 

Anyway, here's a new assortment to pick from.

Anduril
Glamdring
Gurthang
Ringil
Orcrist

Good luck


----------



## Meldon (May 2, 2012)

Anduril, that's the only sword made in the third age (well.. reforged from narsil)

Correct?


----------



## Bucky (May 3, 2012)

Starbrow said:


> If Daeron is the correct answer, I'd still like to know which reason is correct.



*You always do so, good, you have extra credit built up, Starbrow. ;*)

Daeron ~ the only one to create a set of runes (of those listed)

I thought me saying 'Like Daeron was the only minstrel...'

Would give you the nudge you needed. But alas.

Now, to put the thinking cap on... :*confused:

*


----------



## Bucky (May 3, 2012)

Anduril ~ only sword never in Beleriand.

Gurthang ~ only sword made of a non-Arda metal

Ringil ~ only sword to wound Morgoth

Bingo! (maybe) But a good one ~ Orcrist: The only one of the 5 swords not owned by a king at one time. (Gurthang was owned by Thingol as Anglachel ~ sorry about spelling ~ when given to Beleg, but I do note it's called Gurthang here, not Anglachel, so I doubt this is the answer). I guess one might get technical & call Thorin 'King under the Mountain' for a few days before he died... Humm.....

Glamdring ~ only sword owned by a wizard. ;*)

Orcrist: Only sword owned by a living and/or dead dwarf. Or: only sword used as a warning against foes. Although I don't get how this worked if evil Men attacked. :*confused:


----------



## Starbrow (May 3, 2012)

Sorry. None of those were what I was looking for.


----------



## Meldon (May 4, 2012)

Andúril, the only sword with a Quenya Name


----------



## Adanedhel (May 4, 2012)

gurthang, the only one with a simbling sword

or

anduril, the only reforged sword


----------



## Meldon (May 4, 2012)

Adanedhel Reforged was already said by me, and it's wrong


----------



## Starbrow (May 4, 2012)

No correct reason has been given yet.


----------



## Adanedhel (May 4, 2012)

Anduril, the only sword that begins with the letter ''A'' :*D.


----------



## Only Mountain (May 6, 2012)

Gurthang the only sword to slay it's wielders?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 6, 2012)

If we pretend that Anduril wasn't once Narsil, we could say that it was the only sword whose owner didn't die while wielding it (and if we count Gandalf dying only to come back with Glamdring).


----------



## Only Mountain (May 6, 2012)

I'm sticking with mine that it was the only sword to slay its wielders. Or only sword to slay a dragon.


----------



## Starbrow (May 6, 2012)

You can't pretend that Anduril wasn't Narsil because that is related to why one of the swords is the odd one out.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 6, 2012)

Ah ha. . .

Ringil, the only one not to go through multiple owners.


----------



## Only Mountain (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for answering me Starbrow by the way. Anyway, if HLG didn't get it then I will guess Anduril/Narsil, the only one forged by a non-elf


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2012)

You are so close, Elgee, that I'll give it to you.
The answer I was looking for was Ringil because it's the only sword not to have multiple names.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 10, 2012)

Sorry this took me awhile to post. My books are still somewhere in these packing boxes so I don't have my references handy. 

Saruman
Aragorn
Glorfindel 
Gandalf
Bilbo

This one might need hints, but I'll let you hack at it for awhile.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 10, 2012)

Okay, I'll start hacking away  Saruman was the only one not at the Council of Elrond


----------



## HLGStrider (May 10, 2012)

No, and I just edited in another person because I realized I forgot to put him in when I intended to put him in, but I didn't, so I did, and now he's there. Thank you.


----------



## Only Mountain (May 10, 2012)

Glorfindel - only one who didn't have a ring
Aragorn - only one to remain on Middle-earth


----------



## HLGStrider (May 10, 2012)

No.

Hint: the answer involves a specific action that all but one of them did once or multiple times during the course of the books . . .or that you can deduce that they did based on an item in their possession.


----------



## Only Mountain (May 10, 2012)

Bilbo. Never faced the Ringwraiths.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 10, 2012)

Did Saruman? Anyway, no, not what I had in mind either way. 

Anyway, the part about possessing something that suggests an action is the biggest part of my hint.


----------



## Adanedhel (May 11, 2012)

Saruman, only one not to have a horse.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 11, 2012)

No.

All of these people except two performed a specific action in the book and one of those two possessed certain items at one point that suggest strongly that he also performed this action.


----------



## Only Mountain (May 11, 2012)

Okay this is getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Adanedhel (May 11, 2012)

Only Mountain said:


> Okay this is getting a bit ridiculous.



Relax man. it's just a bit more difficult (or maybe just a bit tricky). you don't have do get upset.


----------



## Confusticated (May 11, 2012)

Glorfindel presumably didn't smoke.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 11, 2012)

And Confusticated nails it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5QUJU_U-gE


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 11, 2012)

Good Show!! :*up:*up


----------



## Only Mountain (May 11, 2012)

Could we set some other rules to this? Like, it has to be something major not something obscure like this? Not something like, "Frodo was the only one not to have a beard". Otherwise it just becomes like this last one and the one before it. The one before it was the worst, where there are 80 different possibilities and reasons. Then it just becomes a numbers game.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 11, 2012)

we've always played the game this way, but playing isn't a required part of forum membership, so you don't have to play if you don't want to.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 11, 2012)

I just realized this thread was started in 2005. . .dang. Talk about long lived.


----------



## Confusticated (May 11, 2012)

Theoden
Bilbo
Galadriel
Denethor
Sam


And I don't think the smoking one was all that obscure. It's not like we are doing _cousins of people who were mentioned in connection with waterfalls_ or something.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 11, 2012)

my first guesses are Bilbo because he never married or Bilbo because he never had children.


----------



## Confusticated (May 11, 2012)

No children... man that was fast!


----------



## HLGStrider (May 11, 2012)

I sort of feel like I was cheating because when I got the "new reply" notification for the thread there was an asterisk next to Bilbo which you edited out but I figured it meant he was the odd man out and worked backwards from there. . .so if you want to give it another go, I actually don't have a puzzle in mind yet and it might take me an hour or two to think of one (still haven't found my books in these dang boxes. . .) so if you think of a new one before I post, go ahead and post it and this time I won't cheat . . . even accidentally.


----------



## Confusticated (May 11, 2012)

The funny thing is that asterisk was a pure coincidence. I typed the list up in my phone's notepad, which for some reason, causes spaces at the end of a line to appear as asterisks when I copy and paste the text to a forum.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 11, 2012)

Huh. . .so I cheated accidentally by mistake. . . weird.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 11, 2012)

maybe your phone has a crush on me and did it on purpose :*eek:


----------



## HLGStrider (May 11, 2012)

This might be too easy but again, I don't have my books handy.

Deagol
Aredhel
Aragorn
Saruman 
Lotho Baggins


----------



## Confusticated (May 12, 2012)

I suspect Aragorn, because he was not murdered.

I hope I am wrong because I don't want to have to think one to post. But I can't resist trying.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 12, 2012)

Ugh. I knew it was too easy. Yeah, that was it.


----------



## Confusticated (May 12, 2012)

Frodo
Bilbo
Sam
Barahir
Beren


----------



## Meldon (May 12, 2012)

Barahir, the only one not to go on a quest.


----------



## Only Mountain (May 12, 2012)

That's probably it, but I'll also guess Beren, the only one not to wear a ring.


----------



## Meldon (May 12, 2012)

Only Mountain, I think beren wore a ring, his fathers one


----------



## Confusticated (May 12, 2012)

No one has got it yet.


----------



## Meldon (May 12, 2012)

Beren, the only one who lived two times


----------



## Only Mountain (May 12, 2012)

Beren just carried the ring I think. Anyway, I guess Barahir, the only one not to have any encounters with great spiders.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if we can technically say Beren went to Aman (I'm trying to remember if he did due to Luthien's pleading with Mandos or not), but if he did then I'm going to say Barahir because all the others eventually went to Aman, even if only temporarily.


----------



## Meldon (May 12, 2012)

HLGStrider
Bilbo, Frodo, and Sam didn't go to Aman either only to Tol-Eressea


----------



## HLGStrider (May 12, 2012)

I went too specific and made a mistake. I should've just said, 'went over the seas.'


----------



## Only Mountain (May 12, 2012)

I'm sticking with my spiders answer.


----------



## Confusticated (May 13, 2012)

Let me know when it is time for a hint. No one is close yet.


----------



## Meldon (May 13, 2012)

Beren, the only to fall in love with an elf?
Or sam, The only one not to have a family member written down?


----------



## Only Mountain (May 13, 2012)

Sam or Bilbo, the only ones not to be maimed.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 13, 2012)

Well, at this point I have no idea what the right answer is so I would appreciate a small hint.


----------



## Confusticated (May 13, 2012)

Keep in mind the tale of Aragorn and Arwen.


----------



## Meldon (May 13, 2012)

Confusticated said:


> Keep in mind the tale of Aragorn and Arwen.


Now i can think of only one thing, and it was wrong.. Beren who fell in love with an elf.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 13, 2012)

What about: Frodo, the only one who didn't have an heir of some sort. . .though he did sort of leave everything to Sam. . . I'm confusticated.


----------



## Only Mountain (May 13, 2012)

Barahir, the only one who didn't either touch a Silmaril or touch the One Ring.


----------



## Confusticated (May 14, 2012)

Bilbo, Frodo, Sam, Barahir...

In that order. Something in common.


----------



## Meldon (May 14, 2012)

i get it.. It's not the barahir from the first age.
He was steward of gondor, so i would say:

Beren, He was the only one to live in the first age


----------



## HLGStrider (May 14, 2012)

I think Meldon is on the right track but based on your "read the Tale of Aragorn and Arwen" hint, I'm going to say it's more specific than that. I think Beren was the only one never to meet Aragorn.


----------



## Meldon (May 14, 2012)

HLGStrider, i think you're right


----------



## HLGStrider (May 14, 2012)

actually, I'm pretty sure I'm wrong now. I looked up the dates and I think Barahir died before Aragorn was born. I had him placed later in the time line in my head and took a wild guess, but giving it further thought, I don't think the numbers work, which has me confused how it is associated with Aragorn and Arwen now.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 14, 2012)

in other news I'm actually going to read the Tale of Aragorn and Arwen now. . .finally unpacked my books.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 14, 2012)

So having read it I know the following:

1. I still love the pathos of this story.
2. The line where it says that Aragorn appeared grim except when he chanced to smile still makes me think of my high school crush (who is now my husband, score!) 
3. I still have no idea how Barahir factors into all this because the only mention of him in this was through the Ring of Barahir, which as far as I know has nothing to do with any of the Hobbits listed.


----------



## Meldon (May 14, 2012)

HLGStrider said:


> actually, I'm pretty sure I'm wrong now. I looked up the dates and I think Barahir died before Aragorn was born. I had him placed later in the time line in my head and took a wild guess, but giving it further thought, I don't think the numbers work, which has me confused how it is associated with Aragorn and Arwen now.



Maybe I'm right after all:*D
We'll see


----------



## Adanedhel (May 15, 2012)

I know! I know! Beren, the only one that didn't write/add anything in the Red Book of Westmarch (the Thain's Book). Please, tell me that this is the one!


----------



## Confusticated (May 15, 2012)

Adanedhel is correct.


----------



## Adanedhel (May 15, 2012)

wow!!! first time to win the game! well, give me some time to think a good one.


----------



## Adanedhel (May 17, 2012)

Here we go:

Glaurung
Beleg
Niniel
Brandir
Turin

Have fun:*)


----------



## Meldon (May 17, 2012)

Beleg, The only one who didn't see Glaurung


----------



## Adanedhel (May 17, 2012)

Meldon said:


> Beleg, The only one who didn't see Glaurung



Well, neither did Glaurung, did he? Exsept maybe when he was facing the water:*D. Anyway, sorry, wrong answer:*(.


----------



## Meldon (May 17, 2012)

just what I was thinking, and now for real:*D
Niniel, Only one not slain by Gurthang


----------



## Adanedhel (May 18, 2012)

And Meldon iiiiiiiis the winnerrrrrrr!


----------



## Meldon (May 18, 2012)

yay! Let me think of one


----------



## Meldon (May 18, 2012)

Here it is:

Amrod
Aradhel
Aegnor
Elrond
Celeborn


----------



## Confusticated (May 22, 2012)

Celeborn, the only with no Noldorin lineage.

Or more specifically, not descended from Finwe.


----------



## Meldon (May 22, 2012)

wow, i didn't know it was so easy :*D

Yes you're right.


----------



## Confusticated (May 23, 2012)

Glorfindel
Boromir
Fingolfin
Theoden
Gandalf


----------



## Meldon (May 23, 2012)

glorfindel, the only one to return from the dead, as gandalf didn't die because he was officially a maiar spirit


----------



## Adanedhel (May 23, 2012)

Since there are 3 Boromirs (at least), may I ask which one of them do you mean?:*D


----------



## HLGStrider (May 23, 2012)

It may be too obvious because something similar was done recently, but I'm going to say Fingolfin the only one who was survived by any children.


----------



## Confusticated (May 23, 2012)

Adanedhel said:


> Since there are 3 Boromirs (at least), may I ask which one of them do you mean?:*D



Sean Bean ;*)


No one is close yet.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 23, 2012)

Sean Bean? Then it is obvious: Boromir, the only one to be killed by James Bond.


----------



## Starbrow (May 23, 2012)

Fingolfin, the only one not to be a part of The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Meldon (May 24, 2012)

Glorfindel, the only one who lived in beleriand and middle-earth from the third age


----------



## HLGStrider (May 24, 2012)

Confusticated said:


> Glorfindel
> Boromir
> Fingolfin
> Theoden
> Gandalf




Boromir, the only one with a horse with no name.


----------



## Confusticated (May 24, 2012)

As much as I wanted to name you the winner for the James Bond comment, I'll have to do it for this answer instead.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 24, 2012)

So Boromir's


Been to Imladris on a horse with no name
He was looking for Isildur's bane
In Imladris, he'll seek honor and fame
but dang those Orc arrows, they give him such pain
la la la la la . . .


okay, enough of that. . .

I guess I should come up with an entry but now I've got that stupid song stuck in my head.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 24, 2012)

Arwen
Rian
Denethor
Morwen
Samwise


----------



## Confusticated (May 24, 2012)

haha! I had the same line about Imladris too, but resisted temptation to take it any further. 


All basically died in grief except for Sam.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 24, 2012)

right track, wrong person, wrong answer.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 25, 2012)

Confusticated said:


> haha! I had the same line about Imladris too, but resisted temptation to take it any further.
> 
> 
> All basically died in grief except for Sam.



You were so close here! Someone needs to give it another go.


----------



## Confusticated (May 26, 2012)

All left children behind except for Morwen.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

again really close but not what I had in mind.


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

Arwen, the only elf?:*D


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

Or maybe Samwise? Only one not from the half-elven bloodline?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

no, it has to do with death.


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

Denethor, the only one to try killing his son.

or

Denethor, the only one who killed himself


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

No.

This is something you could phrase either "blank was the only one who blanked. . ." or "everyone but blank did blank" and I'd consider both right answers.


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

Denethor, the only one who didn't sacrifice anything?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

no

think relationships


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

Arwen, she gave up her immortality because of her love for Aragorn. (I used all the hints this time:*D)


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

big hint: odd man is Morwen, now tell me why.


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

Morwen, because she died after her children?:*D


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

Meldon said:


> Morwen, because she died after her children?:*D




So close. . .so so so close. . .


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

Geez, it's hard..

Morwen, to stand by the grave of her children then?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

has to do with another relative other than children.


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

okay that's it. I'm searching the internet for stories of morwen, and I Couldn't find another reason
except for: To see her husband short before she died


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

that's getting you closer . . . 

The died after her children was the closest you got.


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

The only one I can think about now, after reading that chapter of the silm, she was the only one who died with her husband by her side


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

You're over complicating it now. The answer is more simple than that and has to do with the order of people dying in families.


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

She died after her grandchild, which was in the womb of niniel when she killed herself


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

Did she die before anyone?


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

you......

Nah that's just mean..

She died before her nephew Tuor which became immortal:*eek:


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

I was thinking of a closer relation. All but her outlived a person who had a specific relationship to them except Morwen.


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

She died before her husband


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, I was looking for that or that everyone but her was widowed at some point. 

When a man is a widower why do we say he was widowed? Why don't we say he was widowered?

for extra points, name the movie.


----------



## Meldon (May 26, 2012)

The movie is sleepless in seattle :*D

Well it's my turn now.

Here it's is

Bilbo
Frodo
Pippin
Hamfast
Lotho


----------



## Confusticated (May 27, 2012)

Hamfast - the only one whose name could be a breakfast command "Ham, fast!"


----------



## Meldon (May 27, 2012)

wrong answer;*)


----------



## Starbrow (May 28, 2012)

Was Hamfast the only one not at the Birthday Party?


----------



## Meldon (May 28, 2012)

Also wrong ;*)


----------



## HLGStrider (May 28, 2012)

Probably too simplistic, but Lotho was the only one who was at any time playing for the bad guys.


----------



## Meldon (May 28, 2012)

Wrong:*D

And yes it is very simple if you think about it.

One name is not named with the other four somewhere.
I don't say where and why.

With some research you will find the answer.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 29, 2012)

Hamfast is the only one not on the Baggin's family tree.


----------



## Meldon (May 30, 2012)

Right track, wrong person


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (May 30, 2012)

guess the odd one out
Sauron,
Melian,
Gothmog,
Aiwendil,
Melkor.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 30, 2012)

I'm glad to see you participating BlackNumen, but you need to solve the existing puzzle first.


----------



## Meldon (May 30, 2012)

Thank you HLGStrider

Now to the guessing again :*D


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (May 30, 2012)

what is the question?


----------



## Meldon (May 30, 2012)

Go a few pages back, you should find it. It's mine.


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (May 30, 2012)

Meldon said:


> Bilbo
> Frodo
> Pippin
> Hamfast
> Lotho


is that the one we're doing? if so, is it Lotho, because he was the only one to be murdered?


----------



## Meldon (May 30, 2012)

Sorry wrong answer


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (May 30, 2012)

is it Hamfast because he is the only one to have possibly had both parents of the same family?


----------



## Meldon (May 30, 2012)

Sorry, also wrong


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (May 30, 2012)

can you give us a clue?


----------



## Meldon (May 30, 2012)

I gave a clue, and HLGStrider was on the right track, no clues anymore or it would be too easy


----------



## Starbrow (May 31, 2012)

How about Lotho because all of the others were names of Sam's and Rosie's children?


----------



## Meldon (Jun 1, 2012)

Yup, that's the one Starbrow, your turn.


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 4, 2012)

Does Starbrow have to make the question now?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 4, 2012)

BlackNúmenórean said:


> Does Starbrow have to make the question now?



Yep :*up The winner poses the next question for the forum


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry, it was a hectic weekend and I couldn't get to this.
How about we go with Black Numenorean's list, if that's ok with you, Black?


> guess the odd one out
> Sauron,
> Melian,
> Gothmog,
> ...


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 4, 2012)

Alrighty, I'll take the first swing with Melkor, as the only Vala on the list


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 5, 2012)

Aiwendil is Quenya, rest are Sindarin.


----------



## Meldon (Jun 5, 2012)

Aiwendil, the only one who didn't live in Beleriand


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry Confusticated and Meldon, Prince Of Cats is correct this time :*)


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 25, 2019)

Ok. It is time to revive this thread. 
Bregil
Hirwen 
Baragund
Gilwen
Bregolas
Barahir

Also why hasn’t anyone done anything on this?


----------

